# Reseller Discussion



## rod330

I've been buying, refurbishing and reselling 2-stage snowblowers since I retired about four years ago. I thought it might be fun to share and compare tips, lessons learned and processes with others who do the same thing.

I don't make much money doing this but it's been a great way to stay active once the hot summer months wind down. In the past I've completed 10- 14 units each season but I've gone completely overboard and now have 25 units I'll be selling this fall and winter. Here are some of my observations. Tell us about your experiences and I'd love to hear your feedback on my observations.

* I've narrowed my focus almost exclusively to 2-stage snowblowers. I've concentrated mostly on Ariens because parts are easily available and the build quality is typically above average. I can find the Operator's Manual, Parts Manuals and (sometimes) the Service Manual on Arien's web site. Limiting my focus has made my parts inventory more standardized and lowered the learning curve to making repairs. I avoid MTD and the other economy brands. At least in my part of the world, Ariens units are easy to find but Toros are far less common. Besides Ariens, I currently have 1 Snapper and 2 John Deere (Murray/Briggs), 2 old Gilsons and 1 Cub Cadet. Yes, I know Cub violates my "no MTD" rule but I couldn't resist this big old bruiser (1333SWE).

* Most of my units are 5- 25 years old as buyers don't seem to be interested in the much higher quality Ariens units from the "good old days". I love the older 924's but buyers don't. I'll never work on another "932" with the plastic wheel rims (what was Ariens thinking?) or a "926" that requires 4 factory modifications (double drive belts, drive pulley travel limit, sealing plate and chute). Granted, the 926 is a decent machine with the mods but making those mods eliminates almost any margin for profit.

* I've developed a 35 point "checklist" of tasks I do for each unit. Since I usually have 2 - 4 machines in some stage of refurbishment, the checklist helps me remember what I've done and what's remaining. 

* I use an old IBM laptop running Windows 10 to store all of the manuals and reference materials. I don't have reliable Internet access in my barn and I was weary of printing everything.

* The vast majority of my machines have carb problems. I now have a "one attempt" policy for cleaning an original carb before a $10 Chinese carb is installed. I disassemble the original carb, use carb cleaner, torch tips for the orifices and compressed air. Then it goes in my Harbor Freight ultrasonic cleaner for 3 heat cycles. If that doesn't do the trick, I'm not wasting any more time messing around with it.

* Speaking of Harbor Freight, their 1000 pound lift table is an absolute must-have. I've made some modifications to my table and I'll include some photos later if anybody is interested. Getting a machine up to eye level has made this so much easier that I just couldn't live without it now.

* Aside from replacement carbs, I try to buy Ariens / Stens original equipment parts when possible. I buy common things like spark plugs and fuel lines in bulk. I buy a lot of parts from Jacks and eBay. I prefer Jacks when I have a large order and eBay when I need one or two things quickly. I'd like to find other good parts sources aside from Jacks and eBay but haven't taken the time to research the alternatives. 

I have much more but I'll stop here since I'm not sure if this thread will be terribly useful to many readers. I'll add more if there's demand.


----------



## cranman

sounds like you and I are on the same page...


----------



## paulm12

interesting stuff, love to see your shop and the lift.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Can you publish your checklist? Send me a copy by email please?

I agree with everything you say though I do sell all makes but no money in single stage. I sometimes raise my price on two stage and include a single stage.

Like to see your lift modifications you've made.

eBay, Amazon, and Jack's are the Best.


----------



## rod330

JLawrence08648 said:


> Can you publish your checklist? Send me a copy by email please?
> 
> I agree with everything you say though I do sell all makes but no money in single stage. I sometimes raise my price on two stage and include a single stage.I
> 
> Like to see your lift modifications.
> 
> eBay, Amazon, and Jack's are the Best.


Here's a quick look at my checklist. I'll send a .pdf version (or any other format you'd like) in email to you. I'll take some snapshots of my lift table this weekend.

Check and Set Tire Air Pressure 
Remove wheels, clean rust from axles and apply anti-seize
Check wheel bearings and replace if needed
Test and lubricate Differential Lock
Check and replace shear bolts if needed
Grease Auger
Check auger bearings and replace if needed
Check auger gearbox oil; add or replace if needed
Adjust or Replace Scraper Bar if needed - (Stainless Steel hardware and Anti-Seize)
Replace or Adjust Skid Shoes (Anti-Seize on bolts)
Check and adjust valve lash (cold engine)
New Spark Plug with Anti-Seize
Drain old fuel, add small quantity of ethanol-free fuel
Replace Fuel Line, Shut-off Valve, and Filter if needed
Check primer bulb and hose, replace if needed
Check Carb, Clean, Adjust or Replace if needed
Change oil
Lubricate all controls, springs and friction areas
Test auger interlock
Adjust auger cable tension
Test drive interlock lever
Adjust drive cable tension
Clean friction plate and friction wheel
Adjust Friction Wheel; replace if needed
Clean and lubricate hex drive axle
Lubricate chain
Grease fitting on side of tractor near wheel if present
Check Traction Belt wear and tension; replace if needed
Check Auger Belt wear and tension; replace if needed
Adjust Belt Fingers if needed
Check headlight bulb; replace if needed
Grease chute mechanisms
Clean and degrease housing, shell, wheels and control panel
Test traction force and speeds by spinning wheels in place
Long-term storage- fuel starve and drain carb bowl


----------



## cranman

Nice list!


----------



## rod330

Here are a couple of additional random thoughts- 

* I use Reese aluminum ramps to load snowblowers into the 6-1/2 bed of my F-150. If you buy ramps, be sure to get ones that have a safety strap to secure the ramp to the tailgate of your truck. The last thing you want is a 300 pound snowblower crashing onto the ground because the ramp moved. I can get two good sized units in the truck bed if I turn one sideways. If the unit runs, I just drive them right up the ramps while standing to the side of the ramp on the ground. If they don't run, I load them with the help of a Warn winch powered by a cordless drill. Always shut off the fuel valve during transport to avoid damage to the carb needle and seat. Use tie down straps to secure the unit in your truck bed. When unloading, don't let the snowblower freewheel back down the ramp or you may wind up in the hospital. Drive it down in the slowest reverse gear or winch it down the ramps.

* My single biggest frustration? Freeing wheel rims rusted to the axle. What a colossal pain! I spray liberal amounts of PB Blaster on the axle, give it a little soak time and then start tapping with a ball peen hammer on the axle. When that doesn't work (it usually doesn't), I break out the MAAP torch and get everything red hot (make sure there's no fuel in the tank / fuel lines and don't burn the tire). Then I use a pry bar behind the tire rim while hitting the axle with a 4lb hammer. I may repeat these cycles several more times but I always find it helpful to take a brisk walk, swear up a storm or chug a beer between sessions to relieve the frustration. Once the rim is off, I use a wire brush on my Milwaukee drill to get rid of the rust on the axle. Emory cloth on a large dowel rod helps clean up the inside of the rim. I always clean up the locking pins as well. Then, I get my revenge on rust by applying a nice, messy solution of Permatex anti-seize on the axle. I hope the next owner appreciates this. So far, I've only had one rim defeat me and I've vowed to never let it happen again.


----------



## orangputeh

you should be able to get more money for your machines than average. all people have to do is see your set up ( would like to see your shop ) and your checklist and the potential buyers are 90% sold.

It doesn't hurt for you to get paid a fair wage for your efforts. there is a lot more to it than an hourly wage; inventory , special tools , electricity , space, etc. there are many costs that some peopel do not take into account and then wonder why they are doing all this work for next to nothing. 

I understand that you do this to stay busy and it may just be a hobby. But don't sell yourself short.

sounds like you have a good operation. I actually d o the same thing but I turn down work because of word of mouth.


----------



## orangputeh

I'm sure you check the rpms at fast throttle and idle . I'm surprised to see so many machines I work on ( Honda ) that are in the 2900-3100 range when they are supposed to be around 3600 give or take. also the recoil mechanism is usually rusted/corroded and the pull start is not snappy.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> you should be able to get more money for your machines than average. all people have to do is see your set up ( would like to see your shop ) and your checklist and the potential buyers are 90% sold.
> 
> It doesn't hurt for you to get paid a fair wage for your efforts. there is a lot more to it than an hourly wage; inventory , special tools , electricity , space, etc. there are many costs that some peopel do not take into account and then wonder why they are doing all this work for next to nothing.
> 
> I understand that you do this to stay busy and it may just be a hobby. But don't sell yourself short.
> 
> sounds like you have a good operation. I actually d o the same thing but I turn down work because of word of mouth.


I appreciate your kind words...my wife said the exact same thing. I may have to rethink my pricing philosophy. It's also nice when you can sell a good quality machine to someone who just doesn't have the financial means to buy a new one. It was heartwarming to get a call from an elderly woman last winter who told me how happy she was to use it during a couple of big storms.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> I'm sure you check the rpms at fast throttle and idle . I'm surprised to see so many machines I work on ( Honda ) that are in the 2900-3100 range when they are supposed to be around 3600 give or take. also the recoil mechanism is usually rusted/corroded and the pull start is not snappy.


I do and will certainly add both items to my list. I use this tach / hour meter with the unit's wire around the spark plug wire. I think it was about $25 on Amazon.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I appreciate your kind words...my wife said the exact same thing. I may have to rethink my pricing philosophy. It's also nice when you can sell a good quality machine to someone who just doesn't have the financial means to buy a new one. It was heartwarming to get a call from an elderly woman last winter who told me how happy she was to use it during a couple of big storms.


I do the same thing. I go on a case by case basis. if the owner or buyer has 2-3 homes then they get one price. if it's a working person working 2 jobs and living paycheck to paycheck then they get a better deal. today I gave away our 17th snowblower for ( in last 3 years ) free to a family in need. I get these for 50 bucks or usually for free . word gets around and people give them to me . If i can repair then i give them away. some have to go to the dump.

it's amazing how word gets around and all the repair work I get from this or free machines. very satisfying to help people.

Every tool and part I have in my garage was earned by doing this. and lots of beer and pizza LOL , the rest usually goes to the grandkids. as a side note ; when my prices were very low people were taking advantage in some cases. I found out what local shops were charging and I come close to them. I can pick up and deliver and turnaround in a couple days while the dealer charges $75 for pu/del and it may take them a couple months to return machine.

I have to keep a low profile because this is a hobby /sideline and have actually been turning down work or barter instead like for tools , welder , etc. . ( all from word of mouth )


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> I have to keep a low profile because this is a hobby /sideline and have actually been turning down work or barter instead like for tools , welder , etc. . ( all from word of mouth )


I also budge on my prices when it's apparent someone is financially struggling. 

I'm intrigued with your repair business. I've intentionally avoided that aspect although there's a lot of opportunity. As you point out, the local shops are very expensive, somewhat arrogant and take weeks to perform simple fixes. I limited my activity to buying, repairing and reselling so I can do it on my terms. In other words, if I want to work on them all day long for 3 or 4 consecutive days, I can. Likewise, if I want to spend 3 or 4 days with my grandkids I will do that instead. Or, I'll find something else to do if it's just too darn hot or cold in my barn. But, with repairs, do you feel pressure to turn it around as quickly as possible? What happens if you need a specific part that takes a week or more to obtain? How do you go about setting a customer's expectations for time and cost?

The point you make about a "low profile" is something important to me as well. My wife owns her own small business and I have NO desire to deal with the accounting, tax, legal, government, supplier, advertising, employee and competitive pressures she deals with every day. This has to be fun and rewarding and not a "job".


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I also budge on my prices when it's apparent someone is financially struggling.
> 
> I'm intrigued with your repair business. I've intentionally avoided that aspect although there's a lot of opportunity. As you point out, the local shops are very expensive, somewhat arrogant and take weeks to perform simple fixes. I limited my activity to buying, repairing and reselling so I can do it on my terms. In other words, if I want to work on them all day long for 3 or 4 consecutive days, I can. Likewise, if I want to spend 3 or 4 days with my grandkids I will do that instead. Or, I'll find something else to do if it's just too darn hot or cold in my barn. But, with repairs, do you feel pressure to turn it around as quickly as possible? What happens if you need a specific part that takes a week or more to obtain? How do you go about setting a customer's expectations for time and cost?
> 
> The point you make about a "low profile" is something important to me as well. My wife owns her own small business and I have NO desire to deal with the accounting, tax, legal, government, supplier, advertising, employee and competitive pressures she deals with every day. This has to be fun and rewarding and not a "job".


I can turn around a machine in 2-3 days unless i have to go to dealer and get part. over the last couple years I have an inventory of common parts and have bought many parts machines ( I only deal with one brand snowblower ) for used non critical parts.

as of what to charge ; that takes a little experience and trial and error. I go by the base charge that the local shops charge but I do a lot more than they do so owners get their moneys worth . sorta like your 36 task checklist. i add in a carb cleanout that the dealer does not do and I add free shear pins . i aslo grease the augers and auger tranny shafts that the dealer does not do. i make sure the owner knows all this upfront.

before I accept a machine, I inspect with the owner there. obvious problems like cables , belts ( which you have to split the machine for an auger belt replacement ) , cracks that may need welding, parts that may need replacement and so on so I can give a reasonable estimate. have learned a lot of the the hardway. the last thing I want to do is call an owner and say the cost doubled because of something I missed. 

The dealer told me it should only take 45 minutes to an hour and a half to do a service. I have worked on some of their machines and have seen that shortcoming. It usually takes me 4-5 times that long to do a very thorough job. As with you I do this for the fun of it and do NOT want a job. I have turned down very lucrative commercial accounts. I will not work on snow removal machines unless it is a one man show. I like helping every day Joes. 

I only do a couple jobs a month and usually by referral from a previous owner. It's hard to say no. I really like buying , repairing and selling like you do. I take before and after pictures and the finished product picture gets enlarged and put on my wall of fame. ya , I'm a little nutty . I listen to music and can take a break anytime. No time retraints. i absolutely love doing this.


----------



## tdipaul

.
Great posts Rod!

How often do you find that valves are in need of adjustment? (are they usually loose or tight?)

And how often do you have to deal with mice nests under the shrouds and/or in the trans cavities?

Paul

.


----------



## rod330

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> How often do you find that valves are in need of adjustment? (are they usually loose or tight?)
> 
> And how often do you have to deal with mice nests under the shrouds and/or in the trans cavities?
> 
> .


Confession time.... I don't always check valve lash. If there's good resistance on the pull rope and the machine runs strongly after I perform the engine services on my check list, I skip that step on flathead engines. It's so easy to check and adjust lash on an OHV engine that I do them almost every time. I'm a bit of a perfectionist so I find myself making some adjustment to lash on almost every engine except ones that appear to have low hours. I'd bet the farm that dealers never check lash on a routine maintenance job.

I don't find too many mice nests but it's like unwrapping a Christmas present when I pull the belly pan....you just never know what you're going to get. I've found big nests in cosmetically nice looking machines and nothing in units that look like they sat outside for 25 years. I normally wear disposable nitrile gloves for all of my work but immediately put on a mask if I find a nest. I take the machine outside to dig out as much material as i can with a stick and clean up with compressed air. Mouse urine is highly corrosive so I try to scrub those areas with a Scotch-Brite pad and apply Fluid Film. Nasty!


----------



## aldfam4

Hello Rod330, interesting post. What kind of winters do experience in NE Ohio? Do you battle any Lake-Effect snow storms and what type of machine to you use personally?


----------



## rod330

aldfam4 said:


> Hello Rod330, interesting post. What kind of winters do experience in NE Ohio? Do you battle any Lake-Effect snow storms and what type of machine to you use personally?


We're about one hour south of Cleveland and 45 minutes west of Akron, Ohio so we seldom get the dreaded Lake Effect snowfall. Our son is in the heart of the so-called snow belt and he's routinely clobbered. He has an Ariens 921 Platinum 24 SHO and I have an Ariens 921 Deluxe 28 SHO.

In the past few years we're hit with just 1- 3 big snowstorms each winter. However, we have a lot of 1" to 2" snow days coupled with several freeze and thaw cycles. We live on a private road with six other families and contract with a plow service to keep it clear. However, I personally maintain our very long concrete driveway, an extended parking pad for our 4 stall garage, a concrete driveway to our 60x60 pole barn and very large asphalt pad in front of the barn. Here's a photo of my main snow fighters: a 59" front mount snowblower when the SHTF and a little International Cub that I use more than anything. I also have a 7' rear mounted Land Pride blade for the Deere but I seldom use it. 

I've got the Cub listed for sale because I'm thinking about putting a plow on our John Deere Gator or Polaris ATV. That would speed up work for those 1" to 2" snow days.


----------



## cranman

Like you Rod, I don't take in many repairs, for the same reason as you. For old friends and neighbors only. I've only had to adjust valves on a flathead once out of more then 100 blowers I've done over.....a 1978 old toro with a Briggs engine...mostly I did it for the experience..LOL


----------



## Motor City

I try to be selective as to what I buy to flip. Usually only like paying $50, to $100 on the high side. But at $100, it would have to be a sure bet money maker and in nice condition. Lately being buy mostly on Facebook Market place. Picked up some really good deals this spring, most at $50,and will sell for around $400. I try to steer clear of 2 strokes, not good money makers around here. As others good thru the machines and check everything, repair or replace items. And usually need carb rebuilds and tune ups. Chute skids and scrappers are pretty commonly replaced. I have around 9 machines waiting for the snow to fly and sell.


----------



## rod330

Motor City, I sure don't find too many $50 - $100 two stage machines in nice condition unless they're an MTD / Craftsman variant or very old. Maybe you're finding 4 cycle single stage units? Can you give us a little more information on the brands and models you buy to flip?

I buy and sell on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace. My gut tells me that FB Marketplace is quickly overtaking Craigslist but time will tell.


----------



## rod330

My next random thought for discussion: how to create a good advertisement to attract buyers.

* I post my snow blowers in the Craigslist "farm and garden" category, Facebook Marketplace's "Garden" section and several local Facebook sale groups. I post the same text, photos and prices in each venue. I'm not sure if Craigslist or FB Marketplace is more effective.

* All of my ads include this: 
Price is Firm, Cash Only, No Trades, must pick up in <city name>
Item is available if this ad is posted; ad will be immediately deleted once item is sold.
I will not reply to messages asking if item is still available, for lower price offers or trades.
Please message me with your contact number.

* I include 10 excellent quality photos showing every angle. I take all photos outdoors and pay attention to sunlight to avoid shadows. I try to keep the camera low to get images about 2' to 3' above ground level unless it's an overhead photo of the control panel, chute or engine. I crop out non-essential elements that might show part of my truck, house or any object that detracts from the snow blower. I keep my photos at roughly 500k in JPG format. In my opinion, good quality photos are ESSENTIAL. 

* Here's an example of my description:
Ariens Compact 24 Snowblower with Electric Starter and Headlight
Two Stage 24" path and Self Propelled
Briggs and Stratton 208cc Polar Force Engine
Engine completely serviced, fresh Shell Rotella full synthetic oil and new spark plug
All traction drive, snow discharge mechanisms and controls adjusted and lubricated
Scraper bar and skid shoes replaced and adjusted
Starts easily and runs perfectly, strong machine that's ready to use today

* I never provide my phone number or email for contact purposes. I use Craigslist's email system to obtain the buyer's phone number. Likewise, I use Facebook Messenger in the same way. I feel more comfortable giving my address once I talk to a buyer and know they are serious. Even then, I won't give my exact address until I know they're on their way.

* Once a prospective buyer shows up, I share my (now) 37 point checklist. For people are aren't terribly familiar with snowblowers, I give them a brief description of how a snowblower works. Everyone hears my little speech about the maintenance an owner should perform (checking shear pins, greasing the auger, checking and adjusting skid shoes and the scraper bar, changing the oil and draining the fuel at year-end). Then I demonstrate the actual snowblower and have them operate it too. 

* I send buyers a link to all of the manuals for them to print out at home. Sometimes I buy a snowblower with the original manuals and pass them along.

* I will deliver the snowblower in certain circumstances for a nominal fee. I'm considering making delivery free within a limited distance (maybe 10 miles?) and charge a small fee for longer distances.

SO-- what do you think of my approach? What do you do to advertise and sell your snow blowers? What have you learned and what makes it a win-win for you and your buyers?


----------



## cranman

You're doing it right....In SE Massachusetts, we haven't had a good snowstorm in three years....that really cuts down on sales. I've sold 9 blowers a year for the last three years, but prepped and repaired 20plus a year......they are really getting underfoot! On facebook for blowers and yard tractors, I literally get 10 times the action. I rarely use Craigslist anymore except to buy


----------



## orangputeh

Sounds like you are doing it right . I don't use the "price is firm" deal. seems to cut down on responses. everyone likes a deal and if they offer me $50 less than what I am asking and are going to transport themselves that's okay. I usually ask more anyway for this. 

I also state that they must "see to appreciate" and that I will gladly answer all their questions in person. I am very thorough with ad description as you are but I don't like people to email me back and forth with questions . They are time wasters and are just looking for a great deal.

The trick for me is to get them to my place to look. I have found that 9 out of 10 people who come will buy. They see the garage set up , the see the checklist, they listen to the presentation , and then they buy. I give the owners manual if i have it and some extra shears. I also tell them they can email with any questions if needed once they start using it.

many of my immediate neighbors have bought blowers from me. they are my best advertisement. they tell friens who have come over and bought machines. also if they have a problem I'll go over and take care of it or ask for parts money only. this rarely happens. just a couple times. 

I'm surprised that Facebook works so well for another member. It's opposite for me. Craigslist has been my best way to get sales. Facebook only slightly. Seems like more low ballers on FB. However FB is easier to see who you are dealing with. On Craigs I ask for a phone number so I can use the reverse directory to make sure it's a real person I am dealing with. Much more scam tries on Craigslist.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> Sounds like you are doing it right . I don't use the "price is firm" deal. seems to cut down on responses. everyone likes a deal and if they offer me $50 less than what I am asking and are going to transport themselves that's okay. I usually ask more anyway for this.


Great point....I'm going to eliminate the "price is firm" part. I did that to discourage lowballers and tire kickers but it might also be discouraging legitimate buyers. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Great point....I'm going to eliminate the "price is firm" part. I did that to discourage lowballers and tire kickers but it might also be discouraging legitimate buyers. I appreciate the feedback!


trial and error. what works for some may not work for others and visa-versa. i like your posts on this and i'm going to try some of your ideas also.

I orally tell potential buyers what I do to a machine. If I had an actual paper checklist that may make even a better impression.

thanks.


----------



## WVguy

rod330 said:


> Great point....I'm going to eliminate the "price is firm" part. I did that to discourage lowballers and tire kickers but it might also be discouraging legitimate buyers. I appreciate the feedback!


It probably depends on the personalities involved. I've only bought a few things off Craigslist but when I did I thought the item was fairly priced and did not ask for a lower price. If I thought the item was overpriced I'd just move on to the next and those sellers never heard from me. An ex brother-in-law however was one of those guys who was always looking for "a deal" and wouldn't buy if it wasn't, at least in his view. So it can work both ways.


----------



## cranman

I fluff up the price a few bucks to let the buyer think he's getting me talked down some. If the buyer hands me what I asked, I refund the fluff part.


----------



## Motor City

rod330 said:


> Motor City, I sure don't find too many $50 - $100 two stage machines in nice condition unless they're an MTD / Craftsman variant or very old. Maybe you're finding 4 cycle single stage units? Can you give us a little more information on the brands and models you buy to flip?
> 
> I buy and sell on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace. My gut tells me that FB Marketplace is quickly overtaking Craigslist but time will tell.


They are mostly Craftsman and MTD's. But the few I picked up this spring had only been used a few times and where 26-28in machines. Every area is different. Alot around here leave gas in them and give up when they don't start. I've picked up a few Ariens and a Toro for some ridiculously low prices, because they wouldn't start. But that is occasionally. There are quite a few flippers in my area, so there is alot of competition finding machines to buy.


----------



## orangputeh

cranman said:


> I fluff up the price a few bucks to let the buyer think he's getting me talked down some. If the buyer hands me what I asked, I refund the fluff part.


I usually get my asking price once they see my shop and hear all that i have done to a machine. I tell people that almost all snowblowers for sale have NOT been serviced before being sold and they will have to pay 100-250 dollars or more to have the machine ready from another seller. They usually agree.

But i do like having a WIN-WIN situation where the buyer goes away happy. They get extra shear pins , the owners manual if I have it , and delivery if needed and fairly close by. I also tell them to call or email if they have any questions or issues. I tell them upfront that i do not operate a business and the sale is as is where is but I will take care of any minor issues during the first couple uses.


----------



## Oneacer

@rod330,

One of your earlier posts stated a frustrated ordeal with the wheel hubs rusted on the axle.

I weasel **** (PB) both ends, put on the puller (a harmonic puller set from Harbor Freight for 14.99, minus 20% off coupon at this time if needed) and tighten it, putting pressure on the puller, heat the hub with a Benzomatic Mapp Pro trigger gun (expensive, but well worth it if you don't have a set of torches). 

After the hub is hot, I then tap it lightly with a ball peen hammer, and tighten up again on the puller … repeat a few more times, being careful not to use to much PB in case of igniting it, … within a couple minutes, it will be able to move right off ….. I just did one today.

Cleaned up the axles, keyway and key, and Hub axle cavity. I then cleaned the bushing holder bracket and Hub and painted same, being careful to stuff the centers, so as not to paint the internal walls, …. waiting on the new brass bushings, which should be here tomorrow,

Oh, on this ST524, the drive extension spring was broke on the end, as is pretty common …. I just ground one side of a fender washer, slide it into the spring, 1 1/2 winds from the end, inserted a long small diameter screw into the spring, through the washer and out the other end, then I just inserted the good end of the spring into the hole in the frame, right above the bushing bracket, hooked it onto the idler pully bracket, then put another fender washer on the screw, and tightened it up and put double nut on it so it wont come off. …. LOL, they want like 22.00 for that little spring ,,, crazy, not on my watch am I paying that.


----------



## rod330

oneacer said:


> [MENTION=66786]
> Oh, on this ST524, the drive extension spring was broke on the end, as is pretty common …. I just ground one side of a fender washer, slide it into the spring, 1 1/2 winds from the end, inserted a long small diameter screw into the spring, through the washer and out the other end, then I just inserted the good end of the spring into the hole in the frame, right above the bushing bracket, hooked it onto the idler pully bracket, then put another fender washer on the screw, and tightened it up and put double nut on it so it wont come off. …. LOL, they want like 22.00 for that little spring ,,, crazy, not on my watch am I paying that.


Yes, I think that's a much better approach and will invest in that HF puller you recommend.

Also, your spring repair is ingenious! I'm pretty sure I can envision it but could you send us a photo when you have time? Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer

That spring is already inside the machine, but I will fashion another one later today and post the picture.


Yeah, that harbor freight Puller set is a must if working on machines.


https://www.harborfreight.com/bolt-type-wheel-puller-set-62620.html


----------



## rod330

oneacer said:


> Yeah, that harbor freight Puller set is a must if working on machines.


Dumb question I meant to ask-- do you normally drill just 2 holes in the rim to attach the puller or does it require 3 holes?


----------



## Oneacer

No need to drill any holes, you just use 3 of the bolts included, and run them through the puller yoke into the existing hub lug nut holes, and just put a heavy duty washer with a nut on the end. (I used locking neoprene nuts so no movement, but that is overkill, reg. nuts will be fine, just make sure it is all the way on the nut, and not just grabbing a couple threads)


BTW, here is some photos of the spring repair, ... one is the actual spring on the machine, as being internal, no photo, but you can see the end. The other is the setup that you would use, as I fashioned another good spring, with the setup that you would use on a broken spring.


The other is just a photo of the cleaned up parts, all refreshed, waiting on the brass bushing bearings.


----------



## tlshawks

BTW, the Ariens plastic wheels thing. I will be trying out a workaround with them this winter.

I now own a couple 4 HP 922002's from the early 70's with plastic turf wheels. I took 4.10-3.50-4 Kenda K398A's, cut off the sidewalls, then fitted them over the plastic wheels (which were worn almost smooth slick). They fit very snug to the turf plastics. I then took some self tapping stainless screws and fastened these to the assemblies.

I never got a chance to actually throw snow with them, but the Kenda's are very grippy because they flatten to the wheel and are aggressively patterned. My only worry is over time how the screws will hold up. I supposed if they work loose from the holes drilled into the plastic I can always glue/silicone them to the wheels.

IIRC, the 932 series' Tonka wheels, those aren't turf knobbed, they're tractor tire knobbed...not sure if this would work.


----------



## Oneacer

@tl,


I would just get myself a set of split rims, a set of Sno Hogs, and be done with it. The pneumatic tires are waaayyyy better.


----------



## bad69cat

Sounds like I wrote this article! lol. I do very much the same things and I agree on older machines and the quality, but yes, they are not the best sellers because people are afraid of the age. Honestly, snowblowers have very low hours on them compared to mowers, but people fail to recognize that. First questions is always 'how old is it?" (Sigh) SO, I only buy and fix the newer machines. Yes - MTD is a big seller! I buy most of my machines at the auction houses. That leaves lots of margin for profit. rarely pay over 50 to 75 each. If I spot a real good buy of a private individual or a garage sale I might grab it up. I also bought a huge roll of conveyor belt at the auction house a few years ago..... that is what I cut new paddles from. I can flip the single stage machines pretty quick that way. The paddle kits are ridiculous in price. The only ones I buy OEM are for the Honda's. That is a much thicker and better rubber than you can get - and they are proud of them. I don't get many Honda's though. Cleaning the carbs is a one shot deal - the rebuild kits are as much as a new china carb anyway, and no guarantee it will fix the trouble. SO I keep a few in stock all the time (order them in bulk from china) I also cut my own scraper bars from flat stock, and I cut new skid shoes from sheets of HDPE plastic. You can save quite a bit on making your own parts. If I buy parts I usually buy off ebay sellers with free shipping and order multiples so I have a good stock. AS for my own personal machines - I have an old Areins 1032 and Honda HS35 for the light stuff..... I have a Craftsman (MTD) that I modified with a Honda engine and the impeller mod. That one really chucks the snow compared to the Ariens! But the quality is not there...... I still like it, and can't get myself to sell it! lol


----------



## orangputeh

bad69cat said:


> Sounds like I wrote this article! lol. I do very much the same things and I agree on older machines and the quality, but yes, they are not the best sellers because people are afraid of the age. Honestly, snowblowers have very low hours on them compared to mowers, but people fail to recognize that. First questions is always 'how old is it?" (Sigh) SO, I only buy and fix the newer machines. Yes - MTD is a big seller! I buy most of my machines at the auction houses. That leaves lots of margin for profit. rarely pay over 50 to 75 each. If I spot a real good buy of a private individual or a garage sale I might grab it up. I also bought a huge roll of conveyor belt at the auction house a few years ago..... that is what I cut new paddles from. I can flip the single stage machines pretty quick that way. The paddle kits are ridiculous in price. The only ones I buy OEM are for the Honda's. That is a much thicker and better rubber than you can get - and they are proud of them. I don't get many Honda's though. Cleaning the carbs is a one shot deal - the rebuild kits are as much as a new china carb anyway, and no guarantee it will fix the trouble. SO I keep a few in stock all the time (order them in bulk from china) I also cut my own scraper bars from flat stock, and I cut new skid shoes from sheets of HDPE plastic. You can save quite a bit on making your own parts. If I buy parts I usually buy off ebay sellers with free shipping and order multiples so I have a good stock. AS for my own personal machines - I have an old Areins 1032 and Honda HS35 for the light stuff..... I have a Craftsman (MTD) that I modified with a Honda engine and the impeller mod. That one really chucks the snow compared to the Ariens! But the quality is not there...... I still like it, and can't get myself to sell it! lol


excellent post. I can't stand that "how old is it?" question also. have seen many many machines that are only 5-10 years old that are crap and conversely seen machines 20-25-30 years old or older that are in excellent condition. I try to point that out to people. Also the older machines seem better built and I point that out also.

it all depends on the owners and how well they take care of their machines.

auction houses , eh? never thought of that avenue.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

I have become super picky lately with my snow blowers. 

I only buy the largest single stages from Toro and honda. Most of the time they dont need much maybe a paddle replacement. 

2 stage machines I stick with honda and ariens mostly they are easy to sell and the largest profit.

I haven't been finding many machines that dont run. So just looking for people under pricing and just cleaning them up and doing routine maintenance.



Its getting close to fall and I have 6 or so backpack blowers I am waiting to sell. I get as many of the large commercial backpacks I can. 

They sell like hotcakes in the fall I cant keep them in stock I sell them as fast as i can get them and are good moneymakers.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

I'm starting to worry that I won't have enough time to finish up my entire stockpile before the prime selling season. It doesn't help that I keep adding to the heap. Last night I brought home a $100 Honda HS55 so I'm on a negative trajectory at this point!

Resuming the topic of "advertising", I posted one of my nicer Ariens on FB Marketplace today. As always, there's an incoming flood of "Is This Available?" in FB messenger. That's because it's FB's default message in the advertisement and many (most?) users just click on it. After answering "yes" I usually don't receive a follow-up message. What a waste of time!

Speaking of time wasters, the lowballers just kill me. Most of these guys just send an insane message like "$50 cash today". I've just been ignoring them and "leave" the FB Messenger "conversation". Tonight I decided to permanently block these people. After all, I'm going to be listing many more units in the coming weeks so I'll likely get the same lowballers responding to those ads too.

How does everyone deal with tire kickers and lowballers in messages? Politely decline an absurd offer, ignore, block or ???


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I'm starting to worry that I won't have enough time to finish up my entire stockpile before the prime selling season. It doesn't help that I keep adding to the heap. Last night I brought home a $100 Honda HS55 so I'm on a negative trajectory at this point!
> 
> Resuming the topic of "advertising", I posted one of my nicer Ariens on FB Marketplace today. As always, there's an incoming flood of "Is This Available?" in FB messenger. That's because it's FB's default message in the advertisement and many (most?) users just click on it. After answering "yes" I usually don't receive a follow-up message. What a waste of time!
> 
> Speaking of time wasters, the lowballers just kill me. Most of these guys just send an insane message like "$50 cash today". I've just been ignoring them and "leave" the FB Messenger "conversation". Tonight I decided to permanently block these people. After all, I'm going to be listing many more units in the coming weeks so I'll likely get the same lowballers responding to those ads too.
> 
> How does everyone deal with tire kickers and lowballers in messages? Politely decline an absurd offer, ignore, block or ???


you will never get a sale from these people. better to block or else they will do this for every blower you post. jmo


----------



## rod330

Now, I just discovered this feature in FB Messenger....if you click the 3 little dots next to the conversation, one of the options is "Something's Wrong". When you select that, you're presented with this screen and have the option to report a lowballer. Who knows if FB takes action but I'm going to report these people AND then block them.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Now, I just discovered this feature in FB Messenger....if you click the 3 little dots next to the conversation, one of the options is "Something's Wrong". When you select that, you're presented with this screen and have the option to report a lowballer. Who knows if FB takes action but I'm going to report these people AND then block them.


I really don't see anything wrong with low ball offers because some sellers do take them from time to time. It depends on their circumstances. They may be moving , may need money etc. Personally I do not do this but if I go to look at a machine I rarely offer to pay the asking price. I offer less and they have the choice to accept or refuse. 

Now what is a lowball offer worth blocking the buyer? If you have an item for $500 and they offer $400 I tell them come on over and look at it and I may accept their offer. If they offer $50-100 then I block cause they are a time waster.

What makes me laugh is the emails that say they will give me X amount of money "GUARANTEED" ! if I will hold until Saturday or whatever day. I reply "sight unseen?" and then they say well, of course I have to inspect and look at machine , etc.

I ignore or block them also. have been tempted to send them to an address 40 miles away.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> I have been tempted to send them to an address 40 miles away.


Now that's just downright evil....but funny as heck! I wouldn't do it either but it's fun to consider!


----------



## rod330

Here are some photos of my barn workshop. Let's see your work spaces too.
My main worktable is 4' x 8' surface and my rolling tool cart is 18" x 48". I have Sunex 1/2 SAE and Metric impacts in the top drawer and Sunex 3/8 and 1/4 impacts in the next set of drawers. 
The SAE and Metric wrench trees are really handy. One side of the tree is a standard box and open end wrench while the other side has an Gearwrench ratchet. I use a variety of Milwaukee M12 and M18 impact (both hex and 1/2") as well as lights.
My Harbor Freight lift cart has an 18" x 48" wood top and safety ledge on the end where I can attach a pair of 36" loading ramps. I place a block of wood under the table to prevent tipping when loading. For non-running blowers, I get then on the lift table with a drill powered winch. You can see part of my fleet of blowers waiting to be refurbished.


----------



## RIT333

Rod330


You need to get better organized. LOL Wow...nice setup !


----------



## Oneacer

That looks more like a business, than someones work shop.


Don't get me wrong, if money was no object, I would also have an elaborate setup with every toy I could imagine.


Looks great ..... I'm almost reluctant now to post my lower work garage, but here it is none the less.... it gets me by. 


Note the messy bench, but I just finished rebuilding 2 snow blowers, and did not clean off the bench yet, so I had to hunt down an older photo of a clean bench ...lol


----------



## orangputeh

oneacer said:


> That looks more like a business, than someones work shop.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if money was no object, I would also have an elaborate setup with every toy I could imagine.
> 
> 
> Looks great ..... I'm almost reluctant now to post my lower work garage, but here it is none the less.... it gets me by.
> 
> 
> Note the messy bench, but I just finished rebuilding 2 snow blowers, and did not clean off the bench yet, so I had to hunt down an older photo of a clean bench ...lol


Rod , that is quite the set up. Are you retired? Is this a business now ? 

My shop looks more like oneacer. need another garage. tempted to buy that shed Costco had on sale for $999 to store spare parts and donor machines.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Here are some photos of my barn workshop. Let's see your work spaces too.
> My main worktable is 4' x 8' surface and my rolling tool cart is 18" x 48". I have Sunex 1/2 SAE and Metric impacts in the top drawer and Sunex 3/8 and 1/4 impacts in the next set of drawers.
> The SAE and Metric wrench trees are really handy. One side of the tree is a standard box and open end wrench while the other side has an Gearwrench ratchet. I use a variety of Milwaukee M12 and M18 impact (both hex and 1/2") as well as lights.
> My Harbor Freight lift cart has an 18" x 48" wood top and safety ledge on the end where I can attach a pair of 36" loading ramps. I place a block of wood under the table to prevent tipping when loading. For non-running blowers, I get then on the lift table with a drill powered winch. You can see part of my fleet of blowers waiting to be refurbished.


did you win the lottery or something?

wow, what a setup.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> did you win the lottery or something?
> 
> wow, what a setup.


Thanks...ha ha...not a lottery winner. I'm retired but not running a business. We built a new home a few years ago and the 60' x 60' pole barn (built in 1998) was already on the property. You can get into a lot of trouble with 3600 square feet of man cave....snow blowers being just one thing:smile2:

Having this setup does make it easier to queue up 2 - 3 snowblowers at the same time. I tend to divide up the work into five stages.
1) Evaluation- determine the amount of effort needed to refurbish the machine and make the initial parts list
2) If it's not a running machine or is running poorly, my priority is to just get it operational (usually only carb and fuel line work)
3) Perform all of the basic maintenance and adjustments
4) Fix more elaborate problems (friction disc, bearings, etc.)
5) Review my checklist, test, clean and photograph

Again, I can't emphasize enough how useful that Harbor Freight lift table has been. Standing or sitting on a stool sure beats getting up and down off the floor all day long. Other time savers that have made me efficient:

- Having sockets and wrenches organized by size 
- Owning more than one Milwaukee driver avoids having to change out sockets all the time
- Multiple magnetic parts trays
- Laptop with all manuals and technical documentation


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Thanks...ha ha...not a lottery winner. I'm retired but not running a business. We built a new home a few years ago and the 60' x 60' pole barn (built in 1998) was already on the property. You can get into a lot of trouble with 3600 square feet of man cave....snow blowers being just one thing:smile2:
> 
> Having this setup does make it easier to queue up 2 - 3 snowblowers at the same time. I tend to divide up the work into five stages.
> 1) Evaluation- determine the amount of effort needed to refurbish the machine and make the initial parts list
> 2) If it's not a running machine or is running poorly, my priority is to just get it operational (usually only carb and fuel line work)
> 3) Perform all of the basic maintenance and adjustments
> 4) Fix more elaborate problems (friction disc, bearings, etc.)
> 5) Review my checklist, test, clean and photograph
> 
> Again, I can't emphasize enough how useful that Harbor Freight lift table has been. Standing or sitting on a stool sure beats getting up and down off the floor all day long. Other time savers that have made me efficient:
> 
> - Having sockets and wrenches organized by size
> - Owning more than one Milwaukee driver avoids having to change out sockets all the time
> - Multiple magnetic parts trays
> - Laptop with all manuals and technical documentation


I practically do the same thing learned from trial and error. It's like a MASH unit. I check the patient. In my case the really wounded go back to the end of line and the easy patients go first so i can sell them faster. The other ones I get to when all the easy ones are done.

The really bad ones get taken apart for parts. They go into corresponding bins. I only deal with one brand so it's a lot easier for that. I'm in the process of getting more tools . I do the same thing with grinders. Have a couple with different flap grit disks and 2 different size cutting wheels. 

I use zip lock bags for hardware for each blower and use a box for the parts I take off and label each one. Learned this the hard way.


----------



## rod330

On the topic of basic hand tools:
You get what you pay for up to a point. I'm not a professional mechanic so I'm not buying Snap-On, Matco and other tool truck brands. However, many of the consumer brand tools now made in China are junk. Some of the German manufactured hand tools aren't cheap but will last forever. Here are my go-to favorites.

*Screwdrivers*- Wera, Felo and Klein. I find Wheeler Gunsmithing screwdrivers with interchangeable tips useful for carb work

*Pliers* - Knipex, NWS with some Channellock and Irwin. I especially like Knipex's Cobra pliers and Plier Wrenches but their entire line is excellent, as is NWS

*Wrenches*- GearWrench ratcheting wrenches, Tekton and older (USA) Craftsman 

*Sockets*- Sunex impacts for nearly everything; I use the Milwaukee impact drivers or GearWrench flex-handle wrenches. 
Harbor Freight's Pittsburgh Professional breaker bar is a $15 gem.
I rarely use my older Craftsman sockets and handle wrenches unless there's a clearance problem. 

*Hammers*- Wilton's B.A.S.H. mechanic's hammer set, Estwing

*Vise* - Wilton's Shop Bench Vise with 5" jaws

These pistol grip pliers are VERY handy:


----------



## rod330

Here are some of my common power and hand tools. I've just started using the Knipex Plier Wrenches, Cobra and Alligator wrenches (3rd photo) but so far I'm extremely impressed. That Milwaukee M12 grease gun with the LockNLube coupler is also quite handy.
I'll post some of my less frequently used tools if there's interest. I don't want to stray too far off the path of snow blower reseller topics.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Here are some of my common power and hand tools. I've just started using the Knipex Plier Wrenches, Cobra and Alligator wrenches (3rd photo) but so far I'm extremely impressed. That Milwaukee M12 grease gun with the LockNLube coupler is also quite handy.
> I'll post some of my less frequently used tools if there's interest. I don't want to stray too far off the path of snow blower reseller topics.


have you ever figured out your average wage ? or do you not keep track of the time involved. I don't because I enjoy it too much. I try to keep track cost of parts etc . I think if i figured it out it would be around $5 an hour and I might get discouraged. Or I may be actually paying out to indulge my hobby and that makes it okay.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> have you ever figured out your average wage ? or do you not keep track of the time involved. I don't because I enjoy it too much. I try to keep track cost of parts etc . I think if i figured it out it would be around $5 an hour and I might get discouraged. Or I may be actually paying out to indulge my hobby and that makes it okay.


I haven't tried to compute a wage or track my time. It can't be more than a couple of dollars an hour but I don't want to know. This is really much more than just "repair time". Consider your time to find and buy blowers, get them home, research and order parts, list them for sale, communicate with buyers, etc. Also, there are lots of incidental costs like nitrile gloves, rags, oil, grease and shop operating costs (power, heat, etc). For example, I can burn up $50 of kerosene in my torpedo heaters in a jiffy during the colder months.

I only keep track of what I paid for a machine. I need to do a better job of tracking my parts costs because those are actual "out of pocket" expenses. 

One mistake I won't repeat is stacking up so many machines (25+ for this year). I'm returning to a much more manageable group of 10-12 per season. In fact, I may only do a dozen this year and leave the remainder for next year. Time will tell but I'm kind of stressing myself out looking at that heap of blowers I've collected.

My wife jokes that I'd be bankrupt if this was a business. I also do some volunteer work at our local hospital so I put this in the same category-- a very satisfying way to stay active in retirement.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Man rod that is pretty sweet setup. Those ariens blowers look pretty new most of them. Did they really need that much work? Where did you get most of them from?

My set up is one side of a 2 car garage. I have a 12 × 16 shed out back as well for storage.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Man rod that is pretty sweet setup. Those ariens blowers look pretty new most of them. Did they really need that much work? Where did you get most of them from?
> 
> My set up is one side of a 2 car garage. I have a 12 × 16 shed out back as well for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have a Lincoln electric also and have been learning and practicing the last couple years. thinking of getting a bottle for it. It has that option. This welder works well for most of my needs but cleaner and better welds with gas would be nice. I don't make any money with welding though.


----------



## Oneacer

I have the 90.00 Harbor Freight welder..... works great for snow blowers, mowers, etc. 

I just welded up an idler pully bracket … I did my Yardman bucket 3 years ago, my rider hood last year, and I'll be doing an Ariens bucket tomorrow … seems the older buckets always want to start splitting on the bottom corners.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> I have a Lincoln electric also and have been learning and practicing the last couple years. thinking of getting a bottle for it. It has that option. This welder works well for most of my needs but cleaner and better welds with gas would be nice. I don't make any money with welding though.


Yea for what I do I can get pretty clean welds. I did a gas tank fill cap for my dad last week.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Man rod that is pretty sweet setup. Those ariens blowers look pretty new most of them. Did they really need that much work? Where did you get most of them from?


Thanks, I like your place as well. You need to stop down some time. We'll grab lunch and talk about snow blowers! Don't forget, I've got that Craftsman 4-cycle single stage for you. 

Maybe we should establish "territories" in Northeast Ohio so we're not competing with the same sellers and buyers. I buy most of my stuff in Medina County and sometimes Summit County. I very seldom venture into Lorain County. Cuyahoga, Lake and Wayne counties just aren't worth the drive for me.

Most of the Ariens I buy are running poorly if at all so carb work is the most common task by far. I do go through that (now 37 point) checklist for every one of them to make sure they're 100%. Some are real dogs and others are a piece of cake. My all-time worst this year is a "926" that had supposedly been "repaired" by a dealer....I honestly couldn't believe what they had done to cut so many corners.

I've really got the itch to try welding myself but not sure where to begin. I'm going to dig in this fall...even if it's just the simple stuff.


----------



## Oneacer

@rod,

With a setup like you have, I surely thought you'd have a nice welder, and be well on your way.

Definatly get one, and start playing around. I am by no means a welder, but my cheap Harbor Freight does any repairs I have needed to make. LOL, I surely have done my share of grinding back down and starting over. Prep is key to a good weld … as well as hands on time.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> Thanks, I like your place as well. You need to stop down some time. We'll grab lunch and talk about snow blowers! Don't forget, I've got that Craftsman 4-cycle single stage for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should establish "territories" in Northeast Ohio so we're not competing with the same sellers and buyers. I buy most of my stuff in Medina County and sometimes Summit County. I very seldom venture into Lorain County. Cuyahoga, Lake and Wayne counties just aren't worth the drive for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Ariens I buy are running poorly if at all so carb work is the most common task by far. I do go through that (now 37 point) checklist for every one of them to make sure they're 100%. Some are real dogs and others are a piece of cake. My all-time worst this year is a "926" that had supposedly been "repaired" by a dealer....I honestly couldn't believe what they had done to cut so many corners.
> 
> 
> 
> I've really got the itch to try welding myself but not sure where to begin. I'm going to dig in this fall...even if it's just the simple stuff.


I dont think we bump into each other most of my stuff i buy and sell is eastern Cuyahoga lake and geauga county's. 

Welding isnt hard once you get a couple pointers. you want a mig probably to start. And you seem to have some larger equipment you might want a 220 welder depending on how thick of metal you are going to weld.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## enigma-2

I like the Gravely drink holder......


----------



## rod330

So far, so good- I've sold three in the past two weeks and only have two finished blowers available for sale at this point. Now's the time to get working on the remaining 22 blowers before it's too late!

One buyer recently came over to look at a finished machine and found one in "the pile" he liked even more. I told him I'd work on it next and he asked me four or five times when it would be ready (as if we're on the verge of a killer snow storm tomorrow). I told him it would take 2- 3 working days over the next week or two. Then he said, "If I give you a $!00 deposit will you return my money if I find a better deal somewhere else?". Unbelievable. I politely told him I don't accept deposits on those terms, that I'd call him when it's ready and list it for sale if I didn't hear from him after a day or two. I'd be shocked if he actually follows up with me.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> So far, so good- I've sold three in the past two weeks and only have two finished blowers available for sale at this point. Now's the time to get working on the remaining 22 blowers before it's too late!
> 
> One buyer recently came over to look at a finished machine and found one in "the pile" he liked even more. I told him I'd work on it next and he asked me four or five times when it would be ready (as if we're on the verge of a killer snow storm tomorrow). I told him it would take 2- 3 working days over the next week or two. Then he said, "If I give you a $!00 deposit will you return my money if I find a better deal somewhere else?". Unbelievable. I politely told him I don't accept deposits on those terms, that I'd call him when it's ready and list it for sale if I didn't hear from him after a day or two. I'd be shocked if he actually follows up with me.


I'd cut loose on a guy like that. Sold one today. had the guy give a deposit and 7 days for the balance. I explained to him that he would forfeit the deposit if he did not pay the balance within 7 days. Some people in the past did not understand that. They actually thought the deposit was refundable for some reason. I write EVERYTHING down on paper so no misunderstandings.

Very rarely do I even take a deposit. Either they are ready to buy or not. I don't like time wasters or wishy washy type people. Life is too short ( especially at my age )

on the thing about showing multiple blowers....I used to do it but not anymore. people can't make up their minds when they have choices. i tell them that the blower they came to see is the blower that is for sale. no others. It has NEVER worked with me if i give them choices. I usually say the others may belong to people I am repairing for ( true ) or the others wont be ready for some time ( true )

I don't need a job , schedule , nor a boss , which you become if you are doing a special order. I like working at my own pace, listen to my music , take a break any **** time I want , and drink my beer. Usually in that order.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> on the thing about showing multiple blowers....I used to do it but not anymore. people can't make up their minds when they have choices. i tell them that the blower they came to see is the blower that is for sale. no others. It has NEVER worked with me if i give them choices. .


Great advice....I'm no longer going to waste time talking about machines that aren't ready to go. Too many choices allow potential buyers to second guess themselves. Besides, I can't give a firm price until I dig into the machine to determine what it's going to need.

Today's buyer was refreshing because he was specifically shopping for a nice twin stick 924. His father owned one and his brother has been using that machine for the last 10 years. He had bad experiences with an MTD and figured a nice old 924 was the ticket. Yeah, I like smart buyers. I have two other 924s but I doubt they'll be easy sellers.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Great advice....I'm no longer going to waste time talking about machines that aren't ready to go. Too many choices allow potential buyers to second guess themselves. Besides, I can't give a firm price until I dig into the machine to determine what it's going to need.
> 
> Today's buyer was refreshing because he was specifically shopping for a nice twin stick 924. His father owned one and his brother has been using that machine for the last 10 years. He had bad experiences with an MTD and figured a nice old 924 was the ticket. Yeah, I like smart buyers. I have two other 924s but I doubt they'll be easy sellers.


I also like smart buyers. Sold a 46 year old snowblower to a very intelligent young man who appreciated this classic. He has an extensive mechanical background and his father is a machinist so he would be able to make parts if needed. The machine works and all it needed was a service.

He drove 3 hours to get it and I almost gave it to him because it was going to the right person. Someone who will appreciate it. 

I have given away many snowblowers and usually ( not always ) it's a real pain. You get some of the strangest people replying , sob stories , and people that really won't appreciate it and take care of it. I rescue these machine from people who have thrown up their hands on fixing them and are going to take to the landfill. I can fix some of them and some of them do end up as parts machines. I enjoy the challenge and give them away and make sure the new owner understands it's background and that it may only last thru the next winter or two . 

I try not to give them to people who are not too mechanically inclined so as it will cost them too much money to upkeep with using repair shops. 

One of the unintended consequences of this that word of mouth gets around and I have received repair work from their friends or friends of their have bought my higher end blowers. I did not expect that. i also tell them even though they received the blower for free I would give them a $100-200 credit for the machine when they could afford an upgrade. 

It keeps me out of trouble . ( serious ). I used to get in a lot of trouble in my younger days.


----------



## rod330

Here's my reseller's chuckle for the day.
An elderly gentleman calls about a machine I listed. He asked a number of perfectly reasonable questions and made arrangements to see it later this week. Then this-

_*Will you take $100 less?
*_No

*Will you take $50 less?
*No

*Will you buy my wife and I dinner when we come to pick it up?
*WHAT? NO!

*Will you at least buy my dinner then?
*I burst out laughing but he was dead serious.....

I hope this guy shows up because he sounds like a real character!


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Here's my reseller's chuckle for the day.
> An elderly gentleman calls about a machine I listed. He asked a number of perfectly reasonable questions and made arrangements to see it later this week. Then this-
> 
> _*Will you take $100 less?
> *_No
> 
> *Will you take $50 less?
> *No
> 
> *Will you buy my wife and I dinner when we come to pick it up?
> *WHAT? NO!
> 
> *Will you at least buy my dinner then?
> *I burst out laughing but he was dead serious.....
> 
> I hope this guy shows up because he sounds like a real character!


Tell him you have a surprise for him if he comes to look at blower.

When he shows up tell him the admittance fee to tour your shop and snowblowers is $25 that you will credit if he buys.
Try to keep a straight face.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Threw up the hs624 up for sale yesterday. Got a message from a guy who wants it and will pickup Friday I guess it is selling season.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

one sold here the other day fast at $800


----------



## Motor City

Just finished up this one. Bought it slightly torn apart. Story goes the guy loaned it to a friend to use. The engine started to scream, but the guy keep going. and the end result is the pictures of the gas tank and muffler below. Surprised the thing didn't go up in a blaze of glory. The muffler had to be glowing red, for it to split open like it did. Thing was only used a coupe of times, and in like new cond. So a plastic cone that slides on the governor shaft broke. Replace the gear and cone for the governor and replaced the tank and muffler and put it all back together.


----------



## Dauntae

Owww one of the newer MTD engines with the plastic tank, Makes them a little more appealing than the metal tanks that are on the other brands, Wonder in its still PowerMore brand or did the get a new brand all together.


----------



## Motor City

Dauntae said:


> Owww one of the newer MTD engines with the plastic tank, Makes them a little more appealing than the metal tanks that are on the other brands, Wonder in its still PowerMore brand or did the get a new brand all together.


Its a Powermore. The whole machine is kind of an oddball, built by MTD.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

What do you guys think a toro snowmaster 724 is worth I think only a couple years old? I can get one for $300 in mint condition. What did they sell for new?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> What do you guys think a toro snowmaster 724 is worth I think only a couple years old? I can get one for $300 in mint condition. What did they sell for new?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't find many Toros down my way but I'm seeing 724's listed elsewhere in the $500- $600 range. It looks like HD is selling new ones for $750. Assuming that one is mint, it sure sounds like it's worth your while.


----------



## orangputeh

Talked a couple OUT of buying one of my blowers. They had a ton of money so i advised them to buy a new Honda instead of my older one. First they asked for a warranty ( RED FLAG ) and other guarantees like would I drive an hour to their house if they had any problems etc.

I don't need that kind of headache so told them if they wanted "peace of mind" then buy NEW. The Honda dealers around here occasionally sell used units and they don't even give warranties.

The second red flag was when the guy said something like "it appears that you are presenting yourself as a business and not a hobby as you say ." WOW! 

must be a frickin lawyer I said to myself so politely talked them out of buying from me. you get all kinds of squirrels in this world. It was a gut feeling and I learned a long time ago to listen to my gut.


----------



## cranman

Good call!


----------



## cutsuprme

I’ve had more than one person ask what I had into a machine as far as initial cost and parts... like that’s all that they want to pay for it. 

I picked up this craftsman a few weeks ago for $50 and after going through the whole machine it only needed a belt for $10. Not like I’m going to list it for $60!


----------



## cranman

I just sold a Troybilt I bought in a bundle for $8 and threw two shoes on it for $10....sold it today for 250.....looked new and didn't want to be greedy...had 23 hits in 24 hrs on facebook, could have asked more I guess....


----------



## Motor City

cutsuprme said:


> I’ve had more than one person ask what I had into a machine as far as initial cost and parts... like that’s all that they want to pay for it.
> 
> I picked up this craftsman a few weeks ago for $50 and after going through the whole machine it only needed a belt for $10. Not like I’m going to list it for $60!


People don't understand that you spend time looking for machines, and then go pick them up, and spend time going thru them. Its ridiculous some of the crazy low ball offers I get. If its so easy to trouble shoot, rebuild carbs and other things we do to recondition machines, they should go buy one that needs repair and fix them up themselves. I look at buying any machine that doesn't run, is a gamble. And sometimes I buy machines that end up not worth fixing. And I have to take it apart and sell the parts from it. Most probably wouldn't take those risks.


----------



## evh

Nice flip cranman,

I just sold a single stage Murray with a 4.5hp Tecumseh and electric start. I found it along side the road with a free sign. I removed the electric starter and sold the starter for $60. Cleaned the carb and replaced the auger with a good one I had. Sold the blower for $100. Sold another electric starter for $55 today as well. People are getting ready for winter for sure.


----------



## cranman

Its funny, but the OPE place I do a lot of business with junked this blower as the motor was "shot" and not worth repairing. I talked to the head tech and he said the compression was 80 lbs and thats why the motor kept quitting....pulled the carb, removed a piece of cork ( where that came from IDK) reassembled and viola! good to go. Of course I changed the fluids, checked the belts ,adjusted the tranny and lubed...blah blah blah....but the bottom line is I scored. I buy a dozen or more from this place at the end of the season for a bundle price...this year it was $200 for 16 blowers. Most of them start and run...just digging into them to see what is the issues that caused them to get junked....Today was a Yardman that started moved and ran perfect, until I noticed the bucket was worn about an inch beyond the scraper....Tomorrow welding on a two inch strip so I can bolt on a new scraper....2 hrs and a set of skids and new scraper.....another hour servicing and adjusting


----------



## rod330

I had this exchange with a guy who posted a "Want to Buy Snow Blower" ad on Craigslist about 3 weeks ago. He only wanted a two stage Honda, Toro or Ariens at least 8HP and 24". I sent him a brief message describing the 3 Ariens I had for sale at the time. His response:

_*Those prices are all high. I'm looking in the range of 350 for something 5 years old or less. I just missed one that was only two years old. That one for 350. So I'll just hang tight. Flippers always want more than I can get from somebody that's just moving to Florida and it doesn't need it*_

I politely responded to say I was not just a "flipper" but somebody who genuinely takes the time to ensure a used machine is ready for a tough winter. His reply:

*You're a flipper so you need to make money. The prices that you buy them for is pretty much the price that I will buy one for so I'll just keep looking.
*

I didn't waste my time with a response but wanted to say, "Unless you're fortunate to find somebody selling a great machine that's just been fully serviced at a fire sale price, you'll wind up doing the same work I already do. Best of luck". By the way, "making money" is probably a buck or two an hour as discussed on a prior post - IF even that.


----------



## rod330

We all want to find an excellent machine at a reasonable price, service and resell it for a nice little profit. Some are real "winners" but some are real "losers" too. Once you get into a machine and realize just what it needs, you might wind up losing your shirt on parts. So, to me, it's perfectly fine if I make a little more than I should on one unit and lose a little on another one...it balances out to some degree. That's one reason why I automatically dismiss and block the low ballers.


----------



## orangputeh

I'm going to start charging an appointment fee to see my stuff.

$25 for 30 minutes. if they buy they get the 25 back. will go over real well , doncha think???

either that or a case of Corona.

this after answering emails all day. does it have electric start? ( it says so in ad )
does it run?
When was last time serviced? ( ad says it was recently serviced)
do you take venmo? paypal? cashiers check? check? bitcoin? ( ad says CASH ONLY )
Will you take (X amount ) sight unseen?
Will you hold until ( 2 weeks from now ) we are back in town?
I'll give you $50 more guaranteed if you let me have first chance?
How much did you pay for it?


----------



## cranman

People don't realize how much it costs to make sure our product is customer worthy......thats OK.... I'll hang on to my machine until the price is right!


----------



## orangputeh

cranman said:


> I just sold a Troybilt I bought in a bundle for $8 and threw two shoes on it for $10....sold it today for 250.....looked new and didn't want to be greedy...had 23 hits in 24 hrs on facebook, could have asked more I guess....


with all due respect you ask what the market will bear. has nothing to do with being greedy. I'm sure you have lost money or not made much on other deals. it all evens out in the end.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

the longer i do this i know what is fair and i dont take less than i want on any machine. i usually list for $50 more than i would take so they feel like they are getting a deal and dont deal with hagglers or low -ballers.

i like to agree on a price before we meet. the guys that dont say anything i assume they are ok with paying asking price. 

the guys that get there and want to haggle. i tell them what i would take and if they dont like it. i say cool get back in your truck and drive home i hope you didnt waste too much time or gas. 

most will pay what i ask they just try to get it cheaper but when i say no thanks ill keep it they pay the rest. if they are coming to meet you more than likely they have all the cash they need but are trying to get it for a "deal"


----------



## rod330

I've had a couple buyers say, "I'll buy it but all I have is $20 dollar (or $100 dollar) bills". Since I always keep a little stash of low domination bills on hand, some might be a bit disappointed when I tell them, "That's just fine, I can give you change". Really, don't try to snooker me for $5, $10 or $20 because you don't have the "right amount"....that's high school stuff.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I've had a couple buyers say, "I'll buy it but all I have is $20 dollar (or $100 dollar) bills". Since I always keep a little stash of low domination bills on hand, some might be a bit disappointed when I tell them, "That's just fine, I can give you change". Really, don't try to snooker me for $5, $10 or $20 because you don't have the "right amount"....that's high school stuff.


I've had people ask for a discount because they are also a Patriots fan or Italian ( hey paisano , give me a break.) or they try to butter you up with all kinds of flattery . or ask if you have kids? ya i have kids too! oh, you like Subarus and Harley's too? oh, your dad was in the war...? mine too!

or they tell you some sob story about the job or sickness in family or something just to get 50 bucks off. I usually say sorry but have about x amount of people interested in this after you ( which is true )

it's funny as **** when you know the game they are trying to play.


----------



## orangputeh

in the last week have come across 3 ads that were very low priced . seller did not do their homework i guess. called or emailed within minutes and each time seller said they were swamped with calls and either changed their minds about selling or raised their prices 2-3 times.

hate when that happens.


----------



## rod330

I've seen the same thing happen on occasion but I'm never fast enough to respond before 30 others swoop in. 

However, I'd had some success with the opposite situation when somebody posts a nice machine at an outrageously high price. I bookmark these and then contact the seller 3 or 4 weeks later knowing they've only heard from a couple of random lowballers. I'll meet the seller face-to-face, perform my usual inspection and explain what I do as a reseller while pointing out flaws in a non-confrontational manner. I then share with them photos and prices of similar machines I've purchased for much more reasonable amounts. I'm never condescending. I want the seller to know I'm being honest, that I'm knowledgeable and willing to pay a fair cash price. Only greedy sellers refuse.

Sometimes sellers aren't experienced at selling and may unintentionally set unrealistically high prices. Then they grow weary of waiting and dealing with insincere buyers.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> in the last week have come across 3 ads that were very low priced . seller did not do their homework i guess. called or emailed within minutes and each time seller said they were swamped with calls and either changed their minds about selling or raised their prices 2-3 times.
> 
> hate when that happens.


I've had good luck with low priced items. If I contact them and they say your 2nd in line or 5th in line whatever it may be. I'll just offer more $20 or $40 more if I know it will be worth it if the value is much higher than asking price.

I tell them I'll come pick it up now and if you bump me ahead in line I'll give you some extra $$$ works most times. Some guys wont they say I've already told someone else they could have at the original price. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I've had good luck with low priced items. If I contact them and they say your 2nd in line or 5th in line whatever it may be. I'll just offer more $20 or $40 more if I know it will be worth it if the value is much higher than asking price.
> 
> I tell them I'll come pick it up now and if you bump me ahead in line I'll give you some extra $$$ works most times. Some guys wont they say I've already told someone else they could have at the original price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't like it when people do that to me. I'll be first in line and then the seller will email or call say they were offered more. usually I say forget it but if the deal is really good I'll ask the seller if I can meet the other person's offer. You just don't know if they are telling the truth or if the other buyer will even show up or lowball them when they show up.

sometimes the seller has asked me " can you do more?"

I hang up .


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> I don't like it when people do that to me. I'll be first in line and then the seller will email or call say they were offered more. usually I say forget it but if the deal is really good I'll ask the seller if I can meet the other person's offer. You just don't know if they are telling the truth or if the other buyer will even show up or lowball them when they show up.
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the seller has asked me " can you do more?"
> 
> 
> 
> I hang up .


Money talks just like if you had a sale and someone offered you $50 more before the first guy could come buy it. Your not going to take the extra money?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Money talks just like if you had a sale and someone offered you $50 more before the first guy could come buy it. Your not going to take the extra money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



No when i sold my 1332 a guy offered me a100 more I told him j already had a deal told him if add was still up in 3 days to call


----------



## cranman

Once I advertise a price I won't change it.....


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Money talks just like if you had a sale and someone offered you $50 more before the first guy could come buy it. Your not going to take the extra money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No I wouldn't if I already gave my word to show it to someone else first.

guess I'm ol fashioned. 

and this has happened to me several times.


----------



## cranman

If I set a price....that is what I hope to sell it for......If it is too low....no big deal, I got my price


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

I've never really had someone offer more than asking now that I think about it. I just usually say first person with the money gets it. 

I dont play the hold it for me game.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

I was thrilled to sell another 924 today to a gentleman who was specifically looking for an old twin stick. This is the second 924 I've sold this season which is surprising. I have one remaining 924 that will go very cheap as it's an ugly duckling that spent too much time outdoors....assuming I can get the old girl running again. In the meantime, I'll head back to the newer Ariens in my inventory which should sell easier as the weather gets colder.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I was thrilled to sell another 924 today to a gentleman who was specifically looking for an old twin stick. This is the second 924 I've sold this season which is surprising. I have one remaining 924 that will go very cheap as it's an ugly duckling that spent too much time outdoors....assuming I can get the old girl running again. In the meantime, I'll head back to the newer Ariens in my inventory which should sell easier as the weather gets colder.


I'm sold out already. all went in August and September . gonna take in repair work so don't have to eat ramen all the time.

did you know there is 3,256 ways to have ramen dishes?


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> I'm sold out already. all went in August and September . gonna take in repair work so don't have to eat ramen all the time.
> 
> did you know there is 3,256 ways to have ramen dishes?


Ramen along with peanut butter & jelly sandwiches were a staple in my college days!
Congratulations on selling out! If you were closer, I'd ask for you help getting my remaining fleet of 22 machines finished up.


----------



## Dauntae

Not much on higher end machines this year and TONS of blowers in the for sale similar priced to my offerings this year so I’ll have them listed come first snow fall.


----------



## rod330

Dauntae said:


> Not much on higher end machines this year and TONS of blowers in the for sale similar priced to my offerings


Same here. I've noticed any used machine over $650 tends to stay on the listings until the first snow or two come along. In the meantime, the lower end stuff that's shiny will sell now. 

I realized I had been selling my stuff too cheap over the past few years. I've priced current ones a little closer to actual market value with the thought that my thorough refurbishing steps will differentiate them from guys who are just listing the machine that's been sitting in their garage.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Same here. I've noticed any used machine over $650 tends to stay on the listings until the first snow or two come along. In the meantime, the lower end stuff that's shiny will sell now.
> 
> I realized I had been selling my stuff too cheap over the past few years. I've priced current ones a little closer to actual market value with the thought that my thorough refurbishing steps will differentiate them from guys who are just listing the machine that's been sitting in their garage.


You would surprised how many people are willing to pay MORE than fair market value for what you do to the machines. People are willing to pay for quality. Try it an you'll see. I'm sure your ads are very informative and when they come look at the machines and see your shop set up they will be already 95% sold. After you demonstrate the machine they will be completely sold on it.


----------



## rod330

On a whim, I responded to a Craigslist ad for a "Snowblower Wanted". Of course, everything is "out of his price range" but refused to specify how much he was willing to spend. He's either another reseller, somebody too lazy to do a search on Craigslist or just looking to get something for nothing. The is the 2nd and last "wanted" ad I'll ever respond to.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> On a whim, I responded to a Craigslist ad for a "Snowblower Wanted". Of course, everything is "out of his price range" but refused to specify how much he was willing to spend. He's either another reseller, somebody too lazy to do a search on Craigslist or just looking to get something for nothing. The is the 2nd and last "wanted" ad I'll ever respond to.


flipper.......oops that's a dirty word

reseller.

I looked at a Honda the other day and the guy asked me if i was a flipper ( said like it's a dirty occupation )

what difference does it make? as I imagine smacking him.........


----------



## rod330

To me, a "flipper" buys something underpriced, does little or nothing to improve it aside from cosmetic appearance and sells it for a profit.

A "reseller" buys something that's priced lower because it needs work, applies their skills to improve it and sells it for a profit.

There's absolutely nothing immoral or illegal about flippers and resellers. Buyers seem wary of both because they can't distinguish between the two and don't want to feel as if someone is taking advantage of them. 

Orangputeh- I'll admit that I've advised a few sellers that I plan to repair and resell their machine because I want them to have an understanding of what it will take to get a unit back to excellent operating condition. If I make them a lower priced offer it's because I've outlined the cost of replacement parts and time necessary to make needed repairs. As we all know, many sellers think their machines are in excellent condition if it starts, the auger/impeller turns and the machine moves.


----------



## russ01915

None of their business. What difference does it make?


----------



## badbmwbrad

This is a nice work-around but I'm having trouble envisioning how this fix is made. Why is it necessary to grind one side of the fender washer? 



oneacer said:


> Oh, on this ST524, the drive extension spring was broke on the end, as is pretty common …. I just ground one side of a fender washer, slide it into the spring, 1 1/2 winds from the end, inserted a long small diameter screw into the spring, through the washer and out the other end, then I just inserted the good end of the spring into the hole in the frame, right above the bushing bracket, hooked it onto the idler pully bracket, then put another fender washer on the screw, and tightened it up and put double nut on it so it wont come off. …. LOL, they want like 22.00 for that little spring ,,, crazy, not on my watch am I paying that.


----------



## Mike Dee

Super glad to find this thread! This has some great info in it. I have some reading to do to get caught up.


----------



## badbmwbrad

An experienced car repair shop owner once told me that for every one dollar you spend on a car's cosmetic improvements, you get back two or three dollars more when it's sold. I believe the same is true when reselling a snowblower. 

For example, Oneacer is doing a really nice job repainting (and refurbishing) a classic Ariens _Sno-Thro_. If he put it up for sale, I'm sure it would quickly sell for two or three times more money as compared to a similarly refurbished _Sno-Thro_ which has not undergone a cosmetic restoration.


----------



## Oneacer

@bad,

Thanks for the compliment … I really enjoy the process … LOL, my brother is always saying I should sell some of my blowers, but after I put them back in nice condition, its hard parting with them … 

BTW, the reason I grind/notch one side of the washer is so that it will slide into the spring further, thus giving it more surface tension area to encompass.


----------



## Mike Dee

One I tip I use that I wanted to share that has really paid off for lawn mower fix-n-flip (snowblowers too) is to search FB Marketplace and if you see something similar just save the listing and it will add it to your saved watches. I have about 20 small engine items saved throughout the state and it gives me a good idea of what is selling, how fast it's selling and where in the state the hot markets are! Granted, the final sale price may be lower but still, you'll get a good feel for the market. I have used this to help me figure what I want to fin-n-flip as well. If I see a nicer Snapper I'll save it and see if it moves quickly.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> To me, a "flipper" buys something underpriced, does little or nothing to improve it aside from cosmetic appearance and sells it for a profit.
> 
> A "reseller" buys something that's priced lower because it needs work, applies their skills to improve it and sells it for a profit.
> 
> There's absolutely nothing immoral or illegal about flippers and resellers. Buyers seem wary of both because they can't distinguish between the two and don't want to feel as if someone is taking advantage of them.
> 
> Orangputeh- I'll admit that I've advised a few sellers that I plan to repair and resell their machine because I want them to have an understanding of what it will take to get a unit back to excellent operating condition. If I make them a lower priced offer it's because I've outlined the cost of replacement parts and time necessary to make needed repairs. As we all know, many sellers think their machines are in excellent condition if it starts, the auger/impeller turns and the machine moves.



yea i guess i am both. flipping is easier and just requires you to know what things are worth. i have an add up this time of year that i buy broken backpack blowers. a guy messaged me with a 2 year old running echo blower he wanted to sell. i asked him what he wanted for it and he said $50 bucks. i know blowers like this usually sell for around $200 this time of year.

came home cleaned it up listed for $200 and and sold it in 6 hours for $180. Is that a terrible thing? not sure i dont really find as much non running equipment as i would like and people usually want too much for them. 

so when i see deals if they need work or not i buy them and sell them for market value.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

badbmwbrad said:


> An experienced car repair shop owner once told me that for every one dollar you spend on a car's cosmetic improvements, you get back two or three dollars more when it's sold. I believe the same is true when reselling a snowblower.
> 
> For example, Oneacer is doing a really nice job repainting (and refurbishing) a classic Ariens _Sno-Thro_. If he put it up for sale, I'm sure it would quickly sell for two or three times more money as compared to a similarly refurbished _Sno-Thro_ which has not undergone a cosmetic restoration.



this is why i am never going to make the big bucks. :wink2: i despise painting and the prep work ect. 

at this point i dont mess with rust and paint. all the fun for me is fixing the mechanical aspect of equipment. so i get it mechanically sound and off it goes.


----------



## Mike Dee

Okay, since I really enjoyed this thread I wanted to add one more point.


It's now snowing here in northern Michigan. I have some single stage blowers ready to sell and have been waiting for the right time. This is my first venture into fixing and flipping single stage blowers and what I am now fearing is that I see many single stage MTD's and Toro's going for around $100. I can just about be sure none of these have new paddles, scrapper and cleaned carb. 

Do people see a value in spending more money for something with new paddles, scraper, etc?? I just worry they honestly won't appreciate it. Even if I spell it out in the listing I just don't have confidence that shoppers will want to pay another $60 for something with new parts. I suspect most people consider blowers like lawn mowers - if it starts it's perfectly fine. I will bet 75% of the $100 single stage blowers have no usable rubber paddle left - but when they show it to buyers they fire it up and the buyer is impressed and buys it.


Do any of you guys have thoughts on this?


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> yea i guess i am both. flipping is easier and just requires you to know what things are worth. i have an add up this time of year that i buy broken backpack blowers. a guy messaged me with a 2 year old running echo blower he wanted to sell. i asked him what he wanted for it and he said $50 bucks. i know blowers like this usually sell for around $200 this time of year.
> 
> came home cleaned it up listed for $200 and and sold it in 6 hours for $180. Is that a terrible thing? not sure i dont really find as much non running equipment as i would like and people usually want too much for them.
> 
> so when i see deals if they need work or not i buy them and sell them for market value.


absolutely nothing wrong with that. if that person had your well earned knowledge then they could do the same thing. you are earning that money from years of experience.
it's also called arbitrage which is used in every market on earth

I have had people ask me "what did you buy it for?" I tell them what I had to do to it to get it into almost new condition.


----------



## orangputeh

Mike Dee said:


> Okay, since I really enjoyed this thread I wanted to add one more point.
> 
> 
> It's now snowing here in northern Michigan. I have some single stage blowers ready to sell and have been waiting for the right time. This is my first venture into fixing and flipping single stage blowers and what I am now fearing is that I see many single stage MTD's and Toro's going for around $100. I can just about be sure none of these have new paddles, scrapper and cleaned carb.
> 
> Do people see a value in spending more money for something with new paddles, scraper, etc?? I just worry they honestly won't appreciate it. Even if I spell it out in the listing I just don't have confidence that shoppers will want to pay another $60 for something with new parts. I suspect most people consider blowers like lawn mowers - if it starts it's perfectly fine. I will bet 75% of the $100 single stage blowers have no usable rubber paddle left - but when they show it to buyers they fire it up and the buyer is impressed and buys it.
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys have thoughts on this?


you are probably right about a percentage of potential buyers but I have found that a small percentage respect quality if you present your ad in the right way. usually older people want quality so spell out what you did to the machine to make it almost new.

Also point out that other used machines will need extra work and expense to make them in the same condition as yours. NO one spends money on a machine before they sell in almost all cases. You have to be reimbursed not only for the cost of the new parts but for the labor to install them.

I have found that there is always a person out there that will appreciate your quality machines. It may take longer to sell but eventually quality sells at a good price.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Mike Dee said:


> Okay, since I really enjoyed this thread I wanted to add one more point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now snowing here in northern Michigan. I have some single stage blowers ready to sell and have been waiting for the right time. This is my first venture into fixing and flipping single stage blowers and what I am now fearing is that I see many single stage MTD's and Toro's going for around $100. I can just about be sure none of these have new paddles, scrapper and cleaned carb.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people see a value in spending more money for something with new paddles, scraper, etc?? I just worry they honestly won't appreciate it. Even if I spell it out in the listing I just don't have confidence that shoppers will want to pay another $60 for something with new parts. I suspect most people consider blowers like lawn mowers - if it starts it's perfectly fine. I will bet 75% of the $100 single stage blowers have no usable rubber paddle left - but when they show it to buyers they fire it up and the buyer is impressed and buys it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys have thoughts on this?


I have alot of experience in flipping single stages. I stick to toro and Honda mostly. I make sure to note that the paddles and scraper are changed. People know or should know that the paddles are the #1 aspect of these blowers linked to the performance.

If it doesnt have good rubber and a gap between the paddles and the pavement. It's about as good as a shovel.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I have alot of experience in flipping single stages. I stick to toro and Honda mostly. I make sure to note that the paddles and scraper are changed. People know or should know that the paddles are the #1 aspect of these blowers linked to the performance.
> 
> If it doesnt have good rubber and a gap between the paddles and the pavement. It's about as good as a shovel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i just put new paddles on a honda 520. the old paddles are the exact same size and the scraper bar is adjusted all the way in . the paddles are still not hitting the deck. what am I doing wrong? 
sorry off topic but i did add new paddles so i can sell my first single stage.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> i just put new paddles on a honda 520. the old paddles are the exact same size and the scraper bar is adjusted all the way in . the paddles are still not hitting the deck. what am I doing wrong?
> sorry off topic but i did add new paddles so i can sell my first single stage.


did it need new paddles if they are the same size? the only thing i could think of would be the housing that holds the scraper. sometimes they can get bent back from scraping along for years. get some vice grips and try and bend the back housing back up towards the auger. that might be the little bit that you need to get it to touch.


----------



## Mike Dee

Hi Snowbelt_subie! Curious on why you stick to Toro / Honda for single stage flips? Is it they sell quicker and maybe for more $$ or just accessible parts or something else? 

Glad to hear there is another single stage flipper around here - seems most guys like the bigger double / triple stage.


----------



## orangputeh

had a lady selling a late model Honda way below market value. told her i would come with cash. over an hour away. when i got there she raised the price $200 cause she said she got so many calls and emails. I told her she could get 200-300 more than that and if she waited until it snowed she could even get more. ( I was being facetious ) I was very pi$$ed off .

so she raised it 200 more if i wanted it. she had no clue, no class , no morals , nor ethics.....

guess what i told her????


----------



## crazzywolfie

i hate people like that. i wouldn't tell them what it is really worth. i would point out that i am here right now with cash and there is a chance a bunch of the other people may be no shows. i know recently sold my old car shelter and had tons off interest but also had many no shows in the short amount of time i had it listed.


----------



## evh

Mike Dee said:


> Okay, since I really enjoyed this thread I wanted to add one more point.
> 
> 
> It's now snowing here in northern Michigan. I have some single stage blowers ready to sell and have been waiting for the right time. This is my first venture into fixing and flipping single stage blowers and what I am now fearing is that I see many single stage MTD's and Toro's going for around $100. I can just about be sure none of these have new paddles, scrapper and cleaned carb.
> 
> Do people see a value in spending more money for something with new paddles, scraper, etc?? I just worry they honestly won't appreciate it. Even if I spell it out in the listing I just don't have confidence that shoppers will want to pay another $60 for something with new parts. I suspect most people consider blowers like lawn mowers - if it starts it's perfectly fine. I will bet 75% of the $100 single stage blowers have no usable rubber paddle left - but when they show it to buyers they fire it up and the buyer is impressed and buys it.
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys have thoughts on this?


I live in southwest Michigan and have been "flipping" single staggers for about 5 years (Yard Machines, Toro, Honda, Snapper, Craftsman, Murray, etc.). I usually find that you don't get the money out of the machine if you put those things into them. I don't even advertise all of those things being done to it even if I have done them. Here is my logic. Would you rather buy a machine in good shape that has "never" been touched or repaired or one that lists (new carb, new auger, etc. etc.). I read older problem machine when I read a list of things like that. Just my personal preference. Thoughts? 

Note, when I get a single stage that needs some of those things and not worth repairing, I keep it for parts for the next one. These things go for next to nothing in the spring and during the summer.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Mike Dee said:


> Hi Snowbelt_subie!  Curious on why you stick to Toro / Honda for single stage flips? Is it they sell quicker and maybe for more $$ or just accessible parts or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear there is another single stage flipper around here - seems most guys like the bigger double / triple stage.


Yea I just like them better than the other single stages. I know them inside and out. I've had some other single stage machines. Didnt really care for them much. I guess they might sell for more. Just personal preference more than anything.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

evh said:


> I live in southwest Michigan and have been "flipping" single staggers for about 5 years (Yard Machines, Toro, Honda, Snapper, Craftsman, Murray, etc.). I usually find that you don't get the money out of the machine if you put those things into them. I don't even advertise all of those things being done to it even if I have done them. Here is my logic. Would you rather buy a machine in good shape that has "never" been touched or repaired or one that lists (new carb, new auger, etc. etc.). I read older problem machine when I read a list of things like that. Just my personal preference. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Note, when I get a single stage that needs some of those things and not worth repairing, I keep it for parts for the next one. These things go for next to nothing in the spring and during the summer.


As long as you know what the machine should sell for and what the parts cost to fix them. Honda singles and larger or newer toros go for around $200. So if I can pick them up for $40-$75. With parts I can make $80-$ 100 on each single stage flip.

I'm not going to sell a blower with marginal paddles that pukes snow out of the schute a foot or 2.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Dee

I'm not going to sell a blower with marginal paddles that pukes snow out of the schute a foot or 2.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info, appreciate it! I will have to keep an eye out better for Honda's up here in Northern MI. I still feel okay adding new paddles and a tune up. I picked up most of my single stage's for about $15-$25 so if a new set of paddles for $40 are added and an hour to tune-up I am happy if I can fetch $125 or more for them. 

I do see the point the other poster made about tinkering with something - even new parts - can cause buyers to be concerned. I was in to dirt bikes for a long time and a bike being sold with "extras and mods" always made me look elsewhere.


Great discussion and info, thanks guys! The snow is crazy up here in Northern Mich at the moment. A good 6" on the ground and more predicted.


----------



## badbmwbrad

I agree there is probably no money in selling old Ariens _Sno-Thros _(e.g. series 10000 and 22000 machines). I think people consider them to be in the same category as old lawnmowers!

Right now, I'm giving some needed TLC to a 1975 Ariens 922000 series 24" _Sno-Thro_ including replacement skid shoes, freeing frozen augers, leaking carburetor, fuel petcock, greasing and oiling the transmission components. I'm also fitting an electric starter to its 6 HP Tecumseh engine. 

Most of the white-colored engine and handlebars are covered with rust patina. It's certainly not a "looker" and nobody is going to pay more than $50 - $75 for this machine after I'll have spent ~20 hours servicing it (even if I painted it).

I'm giving it to the nice woman who has been shoveling my mother's driveway gratis.


----------



## evh

Since this is a reseller discussion and the current thread is discussing selling single stagers (SS), I thought I would share a tip I use to make $50+ additionally on each sale. When picking up my SS, I try to get ones that have an electric starter. During my reconditioning and cleanup I always remove the electric starters and all mounting hardware. I then recondition and clean up the starter and hardware as well. WD-40 works great for cutting through the layer of oil and grease that is usually on the starters.

I list the SS for sale as normal and proceed to list the starter and its hardware for sale on eBay. Depending on the starter, you can usually get between $50 and $80 for them. In my 5 years of selling the SS, I have never had any issues selling them. I had one person ask if a SS had an electric starter, I said no. They bought it anyway. I had one guy call and ask if it had electric start.

SS are pretty easy to start without the electric starters and I think many of the customers for a used SS do not care if it has one. By including the hardware with your starter on eBay you are differentiating yourself from most of the competition because most don’t include it. Many SS can have an electric starter added without much trouble. But you need the mounting hardware as well.

Finally, if your starter is selling slowly on eBay, buy a $3 10’ outdoor extension cord and include it in the listing. Now you are offering a complete solution for anyone adding a starter to a snow blower without one.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i have thought about doing that with a couple 2 stage machines in the past. thought about just removing the electric start and selling it separate so i can sell the machine a bit cheaper and get it to sell quicker since a lot of people want you to practically give them the machine.


----------



## evh

I would consider that on a two stage that is still easy to pull start. Like a 5hp. Not so much on a 8hp or 10hp. I would first check to see how much that specific starter is selling for. Obviously sales are very week in spring and summer, but kick in during the fall/winter.


----------



## orangputeh

I lose a lot of sales probably cause I don't do phone calls. people reply with number and insist I call them cause they have questions. I politely tell them I don't do phone calls and if they are seriously interested they will come look at the blower and I'll answer all their questions in person.

learned a long time ago that phone calls are a major waste of time ( in most cases )


----------



## notabiker

evh said:


> I would consider that on a two stage that is still easy to pull start. Like a 5hp. Not so much on a 8hp or 10hp. I would first check to see how much that specific starter is selling for. Obviously sales are very week in spring and summer, but kick in during the fall/winter.



I picked up a brand new starter for the 1032D with the 10 or 11 hp Tecumseh for $52 from heart-landstarters shop on the auction site.. Worked great and if it was just me, I wouldn't bother but this blower is up at our rental house in Northern North Dakota and currently we have a shorter lady renting from us and this way she can easily start the machine. I also left her a full 5 gallons of Sta-bil treated gas for specific use in the lawn mower and snowblower with another little jug of sta-bil to treat the next can of gas she needs so hopefully no carb issues!



The original owner's wife was a hair over 5' tall and older and she would pull start the engine while standing on a stool! They moved to an affluent area with 100 yard+ driveways so they bought a SxS with plow and I got the blower for cheap.


----------



## orangputeh

had a guy come 40 miles to look at one of my machines. high dollar guy in a 50k truck , well dressed, and sounded like a salesman. fast talker etc. asking a ton of questions.

showed him machine and how it works, beautiful condition.

asks me how much? like the ad says X amount.

he says to me, "well I don't have any cash on me but I WILL email you tonight with the amount I am willing to pay.........."

I couldn't help myself and started laughing..... I said " In that case , the price is firm." he just looks at me and says okay ....you don't think I'll come back tomorrow with the cash and I says " No you won't "

I don't need people like this in my life. wish I could have video taped this guy and his rap. unbelievable.


----------



## badbmwbrad

orangputeh said:


> had a guy come 40 miles to look at one of my machines... He says to me, "well I don't have any cash on me but I WILL email you tonight with the amount I am willing to pay.........."


The further they drive to look at a machine for sale, the greater the seller's bargaining power.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> had a guy come 40 miles to look at one of my machines. high dollar guy in a 50k truck , well dressed, and sounded like a salesman. fast talker etc. asking a ton of questions.
> 
> 
> 
> showed him machine and how it works, beautiful condition.
> 
> 
> 
> asks me how much? like the ad says X amount.
> 
> 
> 
> he says to me, "well I don't have any cash on me but I WILL email you tonight with the amount I am willing to pay.........."
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help myself and started laughing..... I said " In that case , the price is firm." he just looks at me and says okay ....you don't think I'll come back tomorrow with the cash and I says " No you won't "
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need people like this in my life. wish I could have video taped this guy and his rap. unbelievable.


Seems like a weird buying tactic....not sure what he was trying to accomplish? 

I usually negotiate the price before I drive to buy it lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Motor City

orangputeh said:


> had a guy come 40 miles to look at one of my machines. high dollar guy in a 50k truck , well dressed, and sounded like a salesman. fast talker etc. asking a ton of questions.
> 
> showed him machine and how it works, beautiful condition.
> 
> asks me how much? like the ad says X amount.
> 
> he says to me, "well I don't have any cash on me but I WILL email you tonight with the amount I am willing to pay.........."
> 
> I couldn't help myself and started laughing..... I said " In that case , the price is firm." he just looks at me and says okay ....you don't think I'll come back tomorrow with the cash and I says " No you won't "
> 
> I don't need people like this in my life. wish I could have video taped this guy and his rap. unbelievable.


What a douche. You really have to wonder whats going thru his head, obviously has money and the ridiculous method of making an offer. And spent a decent amount of time to drive to you and the gas.


----------



## lake_effect

orangputeh said:


> had a guy come 40 miles to look at one of my machines. high dollar guy in a 50k truck , well dressed, and sounded like a salesman. fast talker etc. asking a ton of questions.
> 
> showed him machine and how it works, beautiful condition.
> 
> asks me how much? like the ad says X amount.
> 
> he says to me, "well I don't have any cash on me but I WILL email you tonight with the amount I am willing to pay.........."
> 
> I couldn't help myself and started laughing..... I said " In that case , the price is firm." he just looks at me and says okay ....you don't think I'll come back tomorrow with the cash and I says " No you won't "
> 
> I don't need people like this in my life. wish I could have video taped this guy and his rap. unbelievable.


Probably went to look at other machines and then sent out offers. Seems like a reasonable approach from a buyer’s perspective. The used snowblower market is in the buyer’s favor from my experience.


----------



## evh

Another tip, that covers both searching for snow blowers to buy on craigslist and also in listing them. Is to make sure and search for the following words and make sure and include them in your listings for sale. Different people call these machines by different names:

- Snow Blower
- SnowBlower
- Snow Thrower
- SnowThrower

Each search will usually bring up different items.


----------



## orangputeh

lake_effect said:


> Probably went to look at other machines and then sent out offers. Seems like a reasonable approach from a buyer’s perspective. The used snowblower market is in the buyer’s favor from my experience.


you had to be there to see this guys' attitude. funny thing. he emailed me this morning saying he would meet my asking price after all and I said No. ( over a $1000 machine BTW )

life's too short for me to deal with people like him.

on the opposite side of the coin I had 2 very very nice people come to my garage and I repaired their blowers for free even though one took 3 hours and the other took about an hour and a half. one guy gave me a 6 pack .

ya, I'm a little nutty.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Mike Dee said:


> Okay, since I really enjoyed this thread I wanted to add one more point.
> 
> 
> It's now snowing here in northern Michigan. I have some single stage blowers ready to sell and have been waiting for the right time. This is my first venture into fixing and flipping single stage blowers and what I am now fearing is that I see many single stage MTD's and Toro's going for around $100. I can just about be sure none of these have new paddles, scrapper and cleaned carb.
> 
> Do people see a value in spending more money for something with new paddles, scraper, etc?? I just worry they honestly won't appreciate it. Even if I spell it out in the listing I just don't have confidence that shoppers will want to pay another $60 for something with new parts. I suspect most people consider blowers like lawn mowers - if it starts it's perfectly fine. I will bet 75% of the $100 single stage blowers have no usable rubber paddle left - but when they show it to buyers they fire it up and the buyer is impressed and buys it.
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys have thoughts on this?



My experience is Yes. But it is a smaller segment of the market AND it DEPENDS WHERE YOU LIVE. I will sell a mower or blower for more because I do all of the maintenance up front and inspect it from top to bottom. This is an added service that has value. I know some people will not care and don't want to pay more. They are like us and will fix it themselves. I am going after the segment of the market that wants the peace of mind and does not want to deal with mechanical issues, even small ones. They want a turnkey machine that is reliable and they don't want to pay for new. Either they don't know how to fix stuff or they don't have the time or desire. If you live in or near a higher income community you will find more folks willing to pay up for this. Where I live commercial shops will charge about $100 to tune up a walk behind mower and snow blowers start at $125 and can be well over $200. This type of buyer knows that is what they are looking at if they buy someones used but running machine that has not been recently serviced.
It can take a bit longer to sell something but I almost always get my asking price when I sell in the buying season.


I have a neighbor that flips. He does not have the mechanical skills or desire to fix much. When he gets frustrated he calls me. He may make more money than I but he spends a lot more time driving around and looking for the undervalued deals. I spend very little time doing that. Maybe 1 hour a month. He spends 20x that. Also I know he has had people come back pissed off. My time is spent fixing stuff and selling to people who appreciate what I have done. Some come back later for repair work but never because something broke prematurely.

I sold a person a nice Troy Bilt mower at a fair price. 5 months later he called me back out of the blue telling me he would be dropping off his old snow blower to give me. He said he loved the mower which ran great all season. The blower needed some work but was very fixable and I made a nice profit on it. I did not spend a minute looking on line or driving to pick up or a nickle to buy it. That is how I get most of my stuff. If I can fix it great if not it goes to the junk yard after I peel off any parts I want.


In the end it depends on where you are. Where I live there are enough people who appreciate that service and someone selling with integrity. It is not for everyone but it works for me. But everyone should sell with integrity.



In the snow belt single stage snow blowers are a harder sell. I would only replace the paddles and scrapper if they will not have a strong season in them. If they don't then replace them and explain it in the ad. Intelligent people will get it. A good market for them are contractors who take care of office and condo complexes. They are good for clearing flat roofs and decks because you can carry them up stairs. Also some folks like to have one of each. Because they have varying needs. I know they are a harder sell in snowy Michigan. Good luck.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> In the snow belt single stage snow blowers are a harder sell. I would only replace the paddles and scrapper if they will not have a strong season in them. If they don't then replace them and explain it in the ad. Intelligent people will get it. A good market for them are contractors who take care of office and condo complexes. They are good for clearing flat roofs and decks because you can carry them up stairs. Also some folks like to have one of each. Because they have varying needs. I know they are a harder sell in snowy Michigan. Good luck.


its actually opposite for me. ill sell 4 Single stage machines for 1 two stage. they are cheaper around $200 and people are more willing to fork over that than $400-$500 for a nice two stage.

even my personal blower i switched to a single in the Snowbelt east of cleveland. in 5 years i havent ran into a storm that it couldnt handle.


----------



## Motor City

orangputeh said:


> you had to be there to see this guys' attitude. funny thing. he emailed me this morning saying he would meet my asking price after all and I said No. ( over a $1000 machine BTW )
> 
> life's too short for me to deal with people like him.
> 
> on the opposite side of the coin I had 2 very very nice people come to my garage and I repaired their blowers for free even though one took 3 hours and the other took about an hour and a half. one guy gave me a 6 pack .
> 
> ya, I'm a little nutty.


Probably a good idea to pass on him as a customer. He'll get a case of the "Your The Last One To Touch It Syndrome" as I call it. Something goes wrong and he'll be a major pain in you butt.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Snowbelt_subie said:


> its actually opposite for me. ill sell 4 Single stage machines for 1 two stage. they are cheaper around $200 and people are more willing to fork over that than $400-$500 for a nice two stage.
> 
> even my personal blower i switched to a single in the Snowbelt east of cleveland. in 5 years i havent ran into a storm that it couldnt handle.


 That is interesting. It sounds like you are servicing a particular part of your community well. Where I live in Eastern Mass. there must be 20 two stage machines for every single. It sounds like you found a nice niche. The single stages have a tough time doing the EOD in a good size storm. They are much better in light fluffy snow. In wet snow they can be slow going. But it is still better than shoveling.


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> its actually opposite for me. ill sell 4 Single stage machines for 1 two stage. they are cheaper around $200 and people are more willing to fork over that than $400-$500 for a nice two stage.
> 
> even my personal blower i switched to a single in the Snowbelt east of cleveland. in 5 years i havent ran into a storm that it couldnt handle.


I focus only on 2-stage units, principally Ariens. I've found a lot of people don't want to deal with mixing gas & oil or aren't aware that 4 cycle engines are available on single stages. Others realize single stage blowers are usually adequate but want something if there's a snowmageddon event. Finally, since I live in a more rural part of NE Ohio there are longer driveways and parking pads so many folks believe a 2-stage is needed. Clearly there's a good market for both single and 2-stage machines.

On a personal note, I've fallen way behind my refurbish work and still have a sizeable pile remaining...no way am I going to finish and sell 20+ machines this year but that's OK. I've had a few minor health problems to overcome but I'm anxious to dig into everything again.

I did get the 59" blower mounted on the front of my John Deere cab tractor and a new 60" Denali plow installed on my Polaris ATV. I wound up selling the 1958 International Cub with the 60" snow plow since the ATV with 4WD will be much faster for those 2-3" nuisance snowfalls.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I focus only on 2-stage units, principally Ariens. I've found a lot of people don't want to deal with mixing gas & oil or aren't aware that 4 cycle engines are available on single stages. Others realize single stage blowers are usually adequate but want something if there's a snowmageddon event. Finally, since I live in a more rural part of NE Ohio there are longer driveways and parking pads so many folks believe a 2-stage is needed. Clearly there's a good market for both single and 2-stage machines.
> 
> On a personal note, I've fallen way behind my refurbish work and still have a sizeable pile remaining...no way am I going to finish and sell 20+ machines this year but that's OK. I've had a few minor health problems to overcome but I'm anxious to dig into everything again.
> 
> I did get the 59" blower mounted on the front of my John Deere cab tractor and a new 60" Denali plow installed on my Polaris ATV. I wound up selling the 1958 International Cub with the 60" snow plow since the ATV with 4WD will be much faster for those 2-3" nuisance snowfalls.


Sorry to hear about some health issues slowing you down. If you are like me this snowblower stuff is your fun and relaxation. I loved the pictures of your shop and tools. I usually take any money I make and invest it back into the shop for better quality tools and buy more projects . LOL.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> That is interesting. It sounds like you are servicing a particular part of your community well. Where I live in Eastern Mass. there must be 20 two stage machines for every single. It sounds like you found a nice niche. The single stages have a tough time doing the EOD in a good size storm. They are much better in light fluffy snow. In wet snow they can be slow going. But it is still better than shoveling.


So you get alot of large wet snow events? We usually get one snowfall in the 10-15" range a year. 

Most are under 10" more in the 6-8" range and as long as you dont let the EOD freeze into a cold ice wall your fine getting through it. I've yet to have and EOD beat a single stage in 5 years.

That with being more densely populated and smaller driveways I think that's why single stages do well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

I'm finally getting back into the swing of things after a few minor health challenges. 

I've sold 9 snowblowers this fall and the fellow who plows our neighborhood is picking up my 10th on Friday. I'm hoping to have 4 more finished by this time next week so that still leaves about 15 or 16 remaining to work on. Knowing that I'll never refurbish that many before the end of the selling season, I'm setting aside the most challenging machines for the fall of 2020 in order to get as many as possible out the door. We'll see how it goes.

I did purchase a nice Toro single stage from Snowbelt_subie for my son-in-law to use in Michigan. They have a smaller home and it should be perfect for their use until they move. I've earmarked a nice Ariens Platinum 24 for them when the time comes.

In the meantime, I've added two tools to my Christmas wish list...a small fuel hose pinch plier and a set of hose grip pliers.


----------



## rod330

As an update to post #18, I sold the Cub tractor and mounted a Motoalliance Denali 60" plow to our Polaris. I also had the 59" blower mounted on the Deere tractor by my JD dealer. It takes almost an entire weekend with my arthritis to get that mounting hardware installed on the tractor frame but it took the young service tech less than 3 hours! Ironically our Ariens Platinum 24" SHO gathers dust in the garage. I did pick up a cheap Toro CCR 2000 for making a path in the lawn for the dog and clearing the front walk. Bring on the big snow!


----------



## orangputeh

i did something never done before. gave a refund for a blower. it was a very old blower that just did not perform well and I did not know until the snow came. It's not really worth putting an impeller kit in it since the bucket has to be removed 

just an old tired machine he wanted for a small area. . the price was cheap so no big deal. he did purchase my show condition Honda hs1132 previously so this was okay.


shush , dont tell anyone.


----------



## rod330

I suppose I wouldn't have a problem giving a refund within a reasonable time period if it didn't perform as expected. 

I had a woman call me after purchasing a really nice Simplicity machine last fall. Her teenage son pressed the primer bulb so many times it leaked gas from the carb. Thinking something was wrong, he tightened the carb bowl nut so tight it must have crushed the gasket. She didn't know to use the fuel shut off valve and had a local mower shop pick it up after gas had leaked all over her garage floor. They told her Tecumseh engines were not longer made and therefore they couldn't source a replacement carb bowl and gasket. She asked for a refund.....uhhh...no! I told her I'd call the mower shop and tell them where to find Tecumseh carb parts! You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## micah68kj

rod330 said:


> As an update to post #18, I sold the Cub tractor and mounted a Motoalliance Denali 60" plow to our Polaris. I also had the 59" blower mounted on the Deere tractor by my JD dealer. It takes almost an entire weekend with my arthritis to get that mounting hardware installed on the tractor frame but it took the young service tech less than 3 hours! Ironically our Ariens Platinum 24" SHO gathers dust in the garage. I did pick up a cheap Toro CCR 2000 for making a path in the lawn for the dog and clearing the front walk. Bring on the big snow!



*Are there skids shoes on your JD blower?*


----------



## Oneacer

@rod …

I just know you hit the Lottery or your last name is Gates or Getty ….


----------



## rod330

micah68kj said:


> *Are there skids shoes on your JD blower?*


Yes, they are mounted on the inside.


----------



## rod330

oneacer said:


> @rod …
> 
> I just know you hit the Lottery or your last name is Gates or Getty ….


No, but thank you. I was very blessed to have a rewarding career in information technology at a high growth tech company.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> No, but thank you. I was very blessed to have a rewarding career in information technology at a high growth tech company.


I bet you'd give anything to have good health. I know I would. Body is breaking down like a car with 500,000 miles on it. have great health insurance and no financial worries ( knock on wood )but would give just about anything for a good nights sleep and a pain free day.

I'm lucky in one regard........I'm off my rocker

and have something to live for ....my dogs and my honda snowblowers.


----------



## cpchriste

*Refunds*



rod330 said:


> I suppose I wouldn't have a problem giving a refund within a reasonable time period if it didn't perform as expected.
> 
> I had a woman call me after purchasing a really nice Simplicity machine last fall. Her teenage son pressed the primer bulb so many times it leaked gas from the carb. Thinking something was wrong, he tightened the carb bowl nut so tight it must have crushed the gasket. She didn't know to use the fuel shut off valve and had a local mower shop pick it up after gas had leaked all over her garage floor. They told her Tecumseh engines were not longer made and therefore they couldn't source a replacement carb bowl and gasket. She asked for a refund.....uhhh...no! I told her I'd call the mower shop and tell them where to find Tecumseh carb parts! You just can't make this stuff up.



I've decided that it's best to give a refund as soon as I can be determine that I'm dealing with a complainer. Life is too short and I'd rather deal with selling the unit again than know the complainer could potentially be hounding me forever.
Your example above including dumbo damage does complicate things. Fessing up doesn't usually happen.

How do others deal with firing a difficult customer?


----------



## tabora

cpchriste said:


> How do others deal with firing a difficult customer?


 Hourly Rate:
$80/Hour Minimum
$100/Hour If You Watch
$125/Hour If You Help
$150/Hour If You Worked On It First
$175/Hour If Your Brother/Inlaw/Friend Worked On It First
$200/Hour If You Tell Me How To Do My Job
$300/Hour If You Do It While I Watch


----------



## orangputeh

tabora said:


> Hourly Rate:
> $80/Hour Minimum
> $100/Hour If You Watch
> $125/Hour If You Help
> $150/Hour If You Worked On It First
> $175/Hour If Your Brother/Inlaw/Friend Worked On It First
> $200/Hour If You Tell Me How To Do My Job
> $300/Hour If You Do It While I Watch


i usually just ignore the phone calls and emails from problem people. but then again I'm retired and can just pick the humans with bodacious ta ta's if i want to.


----------



## crazzywolfie

cpchriste said:


> *Your example above including dumbo damage does complicate things. Fessing up doesn't usually happen.*


personally i would say if they tampered with it any chance of refund would be gone. only takes a second to message or call someone and ask a question. i have only been screwed over once letting someone returning something without thoroughly checking it out. made me be more cautious when taking returns.


----------



## rod330

After giving it some more thought, I agree with the idea of issuing a refund, within a reasonable time period, if a machine isn't performing well. I'm not offering any warranties but I want to take a crack at resolving something I may have overlooked. It might turn out to be a good learning opportunity.

If it's a case of obvious neglect, owner error or buyer's remorse then I'll decline a refund.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

crazzywolfie said:


> personally i would say if they tampered with it any chance of refund would be gone. only takes a second to message or call someone and ask a question. i have only been screwed over once letting someone returning something without thoroughly checking it out. made me be more cautious when taking returns.



i have only had one instance like this. i had a large husqvarna 392xp pro chainsaw. i fixed a fueling issue and used it around my house for about a year before i sold it with no issues,

i sold it to a tree worker and he said it seized up the first time he used it. i had given it to him with properly mixed premium fuel and after a couple questions. apparently he fired it up and stuck it in a large tree and went full throttle right away and it was colder out in the 30's.

i told him to warm up his saw for at least a minute especially in colder weather before going full throttle under load. the piston and cylinder can expand at different rates and cause a seizure. 

needless to say he wasnt happy but i think that was the problem and i wasnt taking a refund on it.


----------



## orangputeh

crazzywolfie said:


> personally i would say if they tampered with it any chance of refund would be gone. only takes a second to message or call someone and ask a question. i have only been screwed over once letting someone returning something without thoroughly checking it out. made me be more cautious when taking returns.


almost had a problem like this. guy bought one of my blowers , had it 8 months.........called and said tranny doesnt work. old style Honda.

threatened me on phone, lives about a mile away...... ( said something about court etc. )

went over and he kept insisting on his money back, I was willing to help after i told him to ask me nicely. ( in a goomba way ) oh, then he got nice. asked him exactly what happened. looked in the augers and saw some wood. asked him about that. after some hemming and hawing he admitted he sucked in a piece of firewood.

I asked him how was this my fault? and told him he was SOL. he wasnt happy but I also told him if he wasnt such a youknow what I might have helped him some way for pay.

now that machine is basically a $900 parts machine since he broke something in the right side gearbox and Honda does not make those parts anymore. I was going to take the parts from a donor machine but when someone talks to me like that........

well you know ......I am Sicilian......


----------



## rod330

A little off topic but I pulled the belly pan on a Snapper M1227E and .... found no friction disc. The engine drive belt is quite wide and everything is contained in a black plastic housing with big plastic gears on each side. This model has an electric chute and dual wheel lock triggers....something completely new to me. I'm so happy it required nothing more than than ordinary maintenance!

I'm sure the Snapper / Simplicity / Murray / Briggs guys know all about this drive train but my comfort zone is Ariens. I have two John Deere 928E machines in the refurb pile which will likely be the same.


----------



## JnC

Just curious, how long of a time do you guys spend with a prospective buyer going over the machine/s? Both before and after the purchase? 

I ask as sometimes I tend to blabber on for eons only to have the person give me the "I'll think about it and let you know" line, which is fine by me as its a big investment but I really need to cut down the presale time investment into going over details about a machine as I hate wasting time that can be spent with the family etc.


----------



## rod330

JnC, I try to provide about 10 high quality photos and a fairly detailed description in my ads to avoid answering a lot of silly questions. After someone contacts me, my goal is get them to my workshop. I've learned to avoid endless text message exchanges and long telephone conversations since a face-to-face discussion in my shop will usually seal the deal. When they arrive, I briefly go over my refurbish checklist and emphasize that I don't take shortcuts. There's enough visual proof in my shop that I didn't start turning wrenches last Saturday.

Early in the conversation I try to determine what they know about snow blowers and how they plan to use one. This helps me narrow down the conversation to the machine I'm selling and point out it's advantages / disadvantages. I've politely turned some people away when I realize a small single stage unit is more appropriate than the 30" monster then came to see.

Quickly identify those who are too indecisive or just want something for nothing. Some obvious clues:
"I've looked at several used snow blowers this week ......"
"I'd really like to buy a new one with a warranty but wanted to see how much I could save buying used"
"I was really looking for Brand X but wanted to see what your Brand Y was like"
"A 10 year old snow blower makes me nervous about finding parts"
"Well, all I brought is "x" dollars" (about 2/3 of your asking price)
"I could buy new for just a little more". That's NEVER the case because my prices are always less than 1/2 of a comparable new model.

Once I'm reasonably certain I have a serious buyer, I do like to give them a fairly detailed explanation of the controls and regular maintenance. I always make sure they get a .PDF file of the owner's manual, parts manual and service manual if they exist. I emphasize this by pointing out that most of my snow blowers came from people who failed to perform simple maintenance.


----------



## orangputeh

JnC said:


> Just curious, how long of a time do you guys spend with a prospective buyer going over the machine/s? Both before and after the purchase?
> 
> I ask as sometimes I tend to blabber on for eons only to have the person give me the "I'll think about it and let you know" line, which is fine by me as its a big investment but I really need to cut down the presale time investment into going over details about a machine as I hate wasting time that can be spent with the family etc.


Probably 30-40 minutes talking before sale but I spend the first 10 minutes asking THEM questions. Things like what do they need the blower for , how much area etc. if it's not a good fit I tell them good alternatives and that my blower is not good for them. They appreciate that.

Usually the first person who comes look at the snowblower buys after they see my shop and all the blowers in garage. I tell them what I did to the machine , what parts I changed , how I tested it etc. 
Also a good selling point is even though my price is higher on average than any other machine out there, all the work has been done. Most sellers will not go thru the expense of servicing and repairing before they sell. This is a strong point.

I also tell them to let me know if there are any issues after the sale but am sure to tell them upfront that I am NOT a business and the sale is AS IS WHERE IS and they are welcome to have a mechanic come inspect the machine. I say this in the ads also. Have had to do a few follow ups but usually minor.

I can usually tell within a few minutes if the person is a buyer or just a lookie loo. I tell them right away the price is firm unless they can take the machine themselves without me delivering. This stops some people and I am glad because those people have usually been a PIA in the past if I sold to them.

I only sell to people I like. If I don't like the person cause they are pushy or arrogant or talk down to me I won't sell to them even if they show the cash. I want a win-win situation that everyone is happy about.

haha I didn't read @rod330 post until I posted this. almost the same methods. ya they work because learned from trial and error.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

JnC said:


> Just curious, how long of a time do you guys spend with a prospective buyer going over the machine/s? Both before and after the purchase?
> 
> I ask as sometimes I tend to blabber on for eons only to have the person give me the "I'll think about it and let you know" line, which is fine by me as its a big investment but I really need to cut down the presale time investment into going over details about a machine as I hate wasting time that can be spent with the family etc.



It all depends. You can tell pretty quickly how knowledgeable a person is. If they are green to owning a snow blower you have to spend more time with them and explain everything you did, why you did it and then how the machine is operated. I let them ask questions and when they are done I ask is there anything ese they need to know to make a decision. It rarely gets to that point. Most of the people I sell to know they want it or not pretty quickly.



I use detailed ads with plenty of pictures so I don't get a lot of questions that can take up time. 

Like someone said above. If someone is aggressive I back away and will never lower the price. I only try to sell to nice, fair minded, reasonable people. My asking price is usually a bit higher than the masses on CL but I do the complete service up front and this attracts a type of person who is busy and does not have to to drive around and check out 5 machines. It is value added to this type of person. This also filters out that guy who wants to get the cheapest deal and loves to haggle. You all have seen that guy before.



75% of the time the first person who comes to see it will buy it at my asking price.


----------



## cpchriste

A customer once asked to produce a "snowblowers for dummies" instruction sheet. 

I did, and it's come in handy to make sure all the stuff I would normally say ends up going home with a novice customer who might need reminders.


Start procedure:
1. Turn gas on at valve
2. Press primer 3-6 times
3. Set Throttle to fast
4. Set Choke to on
5. Yank cord or press start button
6. Back off on choke and throttle as soon as possible.

Spring storage:
1. Start engine
2. Turn gas off at valve
3. run until engine stalls, this empties the carb bowl of fuel
4. siphon fuel out of the gas tank (optional if you added “Stabil” )

Maintenance:
· Check/add oil level at least once/year. Use 5w30 viscosity
· Change engine oil when the oil color is medium brown or lighter.
· Always use “Stabil” in the fuel. Get non-ethanol fuel if available.
· Have auger shear bolts on hand, don’t use ordinary bolts.
· Never run gravel through the blower, adjust the skid shoes downward if needed to increase clearance.

Tips:
· Blower will throw farther to the right than other chute positions
· Use silicon lube in the chute if it tends to clog or throw poorly
· Clear any blockages in the chute with a stick, not your hand.
· Blow downwind.
· Foot pedal on rear of tracked machines should be locked down if/when you want to force intake down into packed snow. Release pedal for normal usage.


----------



## Oneacer

Pretty good list … I do things a little different, but then again, many ways to get to a destination.

Not only Stabil goes into all my 5 gal. gas cans, but half the recommended dose of SeaFoam.

I always stress that 5W30 *Full Synthetic* be used, not regular motor oil, as it has much better properties in winter as well as summer, and is in all my equipment, new or old, summer or winter.

I never run an engine dry of all its fuel, but leave it in the system, and fire it up in the off season … never had an issue. I recommend this also to others, as it makes them aware of there machines, and keeps them operational, instead of parking it for months on end, just ignoring it.

I especially like the blow downwind, they will learn that one real quick ….


----------



## orangputeh

Had a guy ask me if I would take payments on one of my blowers and he would pay when he made money with machine. ( plus he lowballed me $400 )

i said suuuuuurrrrrre.

also asked him if he wanted me to deliver???

asked him if he wanted free technical assistance???
asked him if he wanted free shear pins.???
asked him if he wanted free gas fillups???
asked him if he wanted free repairs until the snowblower was paid off???

need another beer


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> Had a guy ask me if I would take payments on one of my blowers and he would pay when he made money with machine.


I've sold a few machines to guys looking to earn a little extra money in their neighborhood but I've never had anyone ask to make payments...it takes all kinds!


----------



## rod330

I managed to waste nearly the entire day unsuccessfully trying to clean the carb on an Ariens ST724. I was determined not to let a simple HSK70 get the best of me and violated my "once and done" policy. I lost count of how many times I removed, disassembled, sprayed carb cleaner, used torch tips, compressed air, ultrasonic baths, etc. I got her running but not smoothly and certainly nothing I could resell in good conscience. I finally got cold, tired, hungry and grumpy.

Amazon will be delivering my new $12 Chinese carb on Monday. I'm almost ready to just stop cleaning and rebuilding carbs even one time...check my pride at the barn door.


----------



## Oneacer

I am a big fan of the Amazon carbs .... You can't even by the parts for what you can get a carb shipped to your door for free in 2 days or less. ..... Let alone the time and aggravation ... After awhile, the old ones might get you a working one on a day your really bored in the spring or summer, tinkering around ....😊


----------



## badbmwbrad

When disassembling to clean a Tecumseh carburetor on a Snow King engine, I remove the float bowl and use a mirror to look up into the bowl nut's threaded hole. There is a little orifice on the side wall of this threaded hole. I think its function is for idle air to pick up some fuel to be admitted into the engine during low speed/idling conditions. 

I've also seen a brass tube (emulsion tube?) in the center of this threaded hole. Can the brass tube be removed? 



rod330 said:


> I managed to waste nearly the entire day unsuccessfully trying to clean the carb on an Ariens ST724. I was determined not to let a simple HSK70 get the best of me and violated my "once and done" policy.
> 
> I lost count of how many times I removed, disassembled, sprayed carb cleaner, used torch tips, compressed air, ultrasonic baths, etc. I got her running but not smoothly and certainly nothing I could resell in good conscience.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I managed to waste nearly the entire day unsuccessfully trying to clean the carb on an Ariens ST724. I was determined not to let a simple HSK70 get the best of me and violated my "once and done" policy. I lost count of how many times I removed, disassembled, sprayed carb cleaner, used torch tips, compressed air, ultrasonic baths, etc. I got her running but not smoothly and certainly nothing I could resell in good conscience. I finally got cold, tired, hungry and grumpy.
> 
> Amazon will be delivering my new $12 Chinese carb on Monday. I'm almost ready to just stop cleaning and rebuilding carbs even one time...check my pride at the barn door.


Having the same problem with an 1132 carb. although have cleaned dozens of carbs successfully the ones that won't clean are the ones you remember. I have a brand new OEM Honda carb I could throw on but am gonna try a third time with this one. 
It looked pretty clean to begin with. It runs fine at idle but surges at fast throttle. already have checked fuel flow of course and the "usual suspects? will have to remove the main jet and emulsion tube again.


----------



## orangputeh

badbmwbrad said:


> When disassembling to clean a Tecumseh carburetor on a Snow King engine, I remove the float bowl and use a mirror to look up into the bowl nut's threaded hole. There is a little orifice on the side wall of this threaded hole. I think its function is for idle air to pick up some fuel to be admitted into the engine during low speed/idling conditions.
> 
> I've also seen a brass tube (emulsion tube?) in the center of this threaded hole. Can the brass tube be removed?


yes that brass tube can be removed but sometimes difficult. i remove the main jet , sometimes also difficult. in that case I spray penetrating oil and let sit. then remove main jet and then the emulsion tube falls out. if not you can give a gentle push from the throat of carb. you'll see some of the tube sticking out in the throat. since it's brass be careful. i use a flat screwdriver ( maybe wood would be better or a softer than brass tool ) and push down. usually this works. 

there are tiny holes in the tube that need to be cleaned out . you can soak and used compressed air or block one end and use carb cleaner . or use the right size wire.


----------



## rod330

Yep, the main nozzle is normally not removed unless you follow the procedure mentioned by orangputeh. Usually the orifices on the bowl nut and main needle jet are clogged. Also you want to check the vent hole on the upper body. I did not remove the welch plug for cleaning since I don't have any spares so that may have contributed to my problem. Anyway, $12 will cure everything.


----------



## orangputeh

the hits.......they keep on coming,

I sold a beautiful HS1132 to a local. he used it twice and it broke.

messaged me all upset telling me that all that money he spent it should not break etc etc.

i messaged him back and told him it could be something simple. he siad the augers stopped turning and kept ranting thru messages.

I told him it could be anything and he wanted it bring it over he could.



i tried to tell him it could be an impeller pin or a couple things ( like a belt, spring, auger cable etc ) but I asked him to at least check the pin or take belt cover off and check belt ( which was brand new BTW )

But NO , I'M BRINGING IT OVER!!!! IT SHOULDN'T BREAK WITH ALL THE MONEY I PAID YOU!!!!!!

so he brings it over. 

its'the GD FREAKIN IMPELLER PIN! broke and missing.

I've sold a lot of machines andonly had a couple things I had to follow up on. It's people like this that makes me want to quit. I'll just buy old Honda's , restore them aand keep them. I don't need the GD money nor aggravation this guy gave me early on a Sunday morning.

rant over ( too early for a beer )


----------



## Dauntae

orangputeh said:


> the hits.......they keep on coming,
> 
> I sold a beautiful HS1132 to a local. he used it twice and it broke.
> 
> messaged me all upset telling me that all that money he spent it should not break etc etc.
> 
> i messaged him back and told him it could be something simple. he siad the augers stopped turning and kept ranting thru messages.
> 
> I told him it could be anything and he wanted it bring it over he could.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to tell him it could be an impeller pin or a couple things ( like a belt, spring, auger cable etc ) but I asked him to at least check the pin or take belt cover off and check belt ( which was brand new BTW )
> 
> But NO , I'M BRINGING IT OVER!!!! IT SHOULDN'T BREAK WITH ALL THE MONEY I PAID YOU!!!!!!
> 
> so he brings it over.
> 
> its'the GD FREAKIN IMPELLER PIN! broke and missing.
> 
> I've sold a lot of machines andonly had a couple things I had to follow up on. It's people like this that makes me want to quit. I'll just buy old Honda's , restore them aand keep them. I don't need the GD money nor aggravation this guy gave me early on a Sunday morning.
> 
> rant over ( too early for a beer )


I personally do not answer calls between certain hours unless they are in my address book and I know who they are. Most are spam calls and others are customers but I never got one like that, Usually they have a issue and ask if I have any ideas, Last one couldn't get the electric start to work, I suggested to try a different cord and outlet. He texted me later and said his outlet was dead LOL It cranked over and started right up.


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> its'the GD FREAKIN IMPELLER PIN! broke and missing...( too early for a beer )


I own a small imaging & I.T. consulting business. It's truly amazing how many times an irate customer call ends up being the widget being unplugged, plugged into a power strip that's not on, ink cartridge in printer empty, no paper in printer, touchpad or WiFi being Fn key disabled, etc. Had all of the above in just the past week. They probably shouldn't own snowblowers, either...

And never too early for a beer in such circumstances, at least if you're home!


----------



## rod330

Orangputeh, sorry to hear that happened. 
How did the he react after realizing it was just the impeller pin? Was he still belligerent?

Now I'm wondering about using a signed Bill of Sale I've used for cars, tractors, etc.

BILL OF SALE

On (date) _____________, 20___, (full name) ________________________________ 

of (address) ___________________________________________________________

sold (item description) ___________________________________________________

to (full name) ______________________________________ for the sum of $_______.

Seller states there are no liens, security interests or encumbrances on this (item)_____.

DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTIES

This (item) ________ is sold "AS IS" and “WHERE IS” without warranty of any kind, either expressed or implied, including, but not limited to, the implied warranties of merchantability or fitness for a particular purpose.


SIGNATURES


Purchasers Signature _____________________________________________


Purchasers Printed Name	_____________________________________________


Sellers Signature _____________________________________________


Sellers Printed Name _____________________________________________


----------



## tabora

rod330 said:


> Now I'm wondering about using a signed Bill of Sale I've used for cars, tractors, etc.


 That works as long as you're not a business. If you're registered (or even "perceived to be") in some states as a business, the implied warranty of merchantability kicks in no matter what...
https://www.foley.com/en/insights/p...be-inconspicuous--disclaiming-the-implied-war

For example: The Maine Implied Warranty is the little known law that protects Maine consumers from being sold seriously defective items. It can be an Unfair Trade Practice to refuse to honor the Maine Implied Warranty Law within four years of sale. The basic test for possible implied warranty violations is as follows: 

The item is seriously defective,
The consumer did not damage the item,
The item is still within its useful life and is not simply worn out.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Orangputeh, sorry to hear that happened.
> How did the he react after realizing it was just the impeller pin? Was he still belligerent?
> 
> Now I'm wondering about using a signed Bill of Sale I've used for cars, tractors, etc.
> 
> BILL OF SALE
> 
> On (date) _____________, 20___, (full name) ________________________________
> 
> of (address) ___________________________________________________________
> 
> sold (item description) ___________________________________________________
> 
> to (full name) ______________________________________ for the sum of $_______.
> 
> Seller states there are no liens, security interests or encumbrances on this (item)_____.
> 
> DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTIES
> 
> This (item) ________ is sold "AS IS" and “WHERE IS” without warranty of any kind, either expressed or implied, including, but not limited to, the implied warranties of merchantability or fitness for a particular purpose.
> 
> 
> SIGNATURES
> 
> 
> Purchasers Signature _____________________________________________
> 
> 
> Purchasers Printed Name	_____________________________________________
> 
> 
> Sellers Signature _____________________________________________
> 
> 
> Sellers Printed Name _____________________________________________


It's coming down to this. no more handshake deals. he was all palsy welsy with me after I replaced impeller pin and showed that it worked again. he asked me what kind of beer i drank and he would bring me a sixer ( what a guy , huh?)


i told him i didnt want any.


----------



## enigma-2

orangputeh said:


> Having the same problem with an 1132 carb. although have cleaned dozens of carbs successfully the ones that won't clean are the ones you remember. I have a brand new OEM Honda carb I could throw on but am gonna try a third time with this one.
> It looked pretty clean to begin with. It runs fine at idle but surges at fast throttle. already have checked fuel flow of course and the "usual suspects? will have to remove the main jet and emulsion tube again.


I've have success with problem carb by soaking in a jewelry ultrasonic cleaner (that I bought at a garage sale). Its amazing how quickly a clog will clear with o e if these. But did have a carb that even it could t clear a clog. Still a goto solution to save time.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> the hits.......they keep on coming,
> 
> 
> 
> I sold a beautiful HS1132 to a local. he used it twice and it broke.
> 
> 
> 
> messaged me all upset telling me that all that money he spent it should not break etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> i messaged him back and told him it could be something simple. he siad the augers stopped turning and kept ranting thru messages.
> 
> 
> 
> I told him it could be anything and he wanted it bring it over he could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to tell him it could be an impeller pin or a couple things ( like a belt, spring, auger cable etc ) but I asked him to at least check the pin or take belt cover off and check belt ( which was brand new BTW )
> 
> 
> 
> But NO , I'M BRINGING IT OVER!!!! IT SHOULDN'T BREAK WITH ALL THE MONEY I PAID YOU!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so he brings it over.
> 
> 
> 
> its'the GD FREAKIN IMPELLER PIN! broke and missing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sold a lot of machines andonly had a couple things I had to follow up on. It's people like this that makes me want to quit. I'll just buy old Honda's , restore them aand keep them. I don't need the GD money nor aggravation this guy gave me early on a Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> rant over ( too early for a beer )


That sucks man. All we can do is restore the machine as best we can.

It could have threw a rod out of the block on the first use. It is a machine if you want a warranty buy a new machine.

With power equipment anything can happen.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> That sucks man. All we can do is restore the machine as best we can.
> 
> It could have threw a rod out of the block on the first use. It is a machine if you want a warranty buy a new machine.
> 
> With power equipment anything can happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm very meticulous in explaining this to anyone before they hand over the cash. all I see is head nodding. it's like they want the machine so bad that they care about all that until something goes wrong. I had a guy threaten me with court on a used car I sold him 2 YEARS after I sold it to him. should have learned this that time.

it's too bad but from now on no handshake deals. everyone is going to sign a bill of sale.


----------



## Motor City

I am constantly amazed a the types of vehicles bring, when buying a snow blower. Tonight a guy cam e with a fairly new Audi wagon, to buy a MTD 5hp, 2 stage blower. I had to help take it it apart to fit. If I had that vehicle, there would be no way I'd be cramming a snow blower in the back. About as bad as a guy came to buy another MTD *hp, 2 stage, with a first generation Toyota Rav4. I was amazed we got it in.


----------



## Dauntae

Motor City said:


> I am constantly amazed a the types of vehicles bring, when buying a snow blower. Tonight a guy cam e with a fairly new Audi wagon, to buy a MTD 5hp, 2 stage blower. I had to help take it it apart to fit. If I had that vehicle, there would be no way I'd be cramming a snow blower in the back. About as bad as a guy came to buy another MTD *hp, 2 stage, with a first generation Toyota Rav4. I was amazed we got it in.


Last guy came to buy a sno-tek from the next state over, hour ride. He shows up in a bmw suv and NO way it was going to fit, Fortunate for him my step sons was at his fathers house 2 states away and where we meet him was about 10 minutes from this guys house so we loaded it in my truck and I dropped it off later that afternoon for him when picking up the step son. Crazy people drive these vehicles but want a cheap used blower lol


----------



## crazzywolfie

i could see a snowblower fitting in a rav4. my mom has one and the seats fold flat. handles in first maybe having to lift the bucket up so the handle doesn't hit the roof. i use to transport snowblowers in my suv no problem other than the handles or usually the levers that stuck up. the people with cars on the other hand i hate dealing with. i think i have sold a few lawnmowers to people who show up with a car but i think anytime i have sold snowblowers people have usually showed up in a truck or with a van.


----------



## rod330

It's a great point...I've had a lot of people try to stuff a two-stage snowblower into a smallish SUV. If they aren't too far away I just pop it in my truck and deliver. 
I've also had guys show up in pickup truck without a tie down strap or even a rope. I buy these cheapies at HD and just give them away because I can't stomach the idea of a 250+ pound snowblower flopping around inside a truck bed.


----------



## rod330

I've seen this Craigslist "snowblower wanted" ad quite a few times. I presume it's posted by a fellow reseller but I wonder how many responses he's getting with these specific requirements. Apparently your reply will be automatically disregarded without the ANSI date! I learned earlier this fall to never respond to any "snowblower wanted" ads.


----------



## Oneacer

He could have just said 

"Wanted .. 2 stage snowblowers that are in great shape, free or for cheap, call me if you want to get rid of it …" ….


----------



## rod330

And speaking of Craigslist ads, here's one that's been running for at least a year....love the machine but I struggle to get $200 for ones I completely refurbish. Take note of the "size / dimensions" entry.


----------



## RIT333

Rod - a lot of slipping and sliding with the turf tires !


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> And speaking of Craigslist ads, here's one that's been running for at least a year....love the machine but I struggle to get $200 for ones I completely refurbish. Take note of the "size / dimensions" entry.


That guy has been trying to sell that blower for years. It only takes one guy who wants it though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer

That guy is on drugs trying to sell that for 850.00.

As mentioned, having the lawn tires is certainly a no no. 

I just got 2 924's this past summer for free, new carb on each, and a friction disc on one.


----------



## JJG723

oneacer said:


> That guy is on drugs trying to sell that for 850.00.


I saw that price and spit out the coffee I wasn't even drinking.


----------



## orangputeh

JJG723 said:


> I saw that price and spit out the coffee I wasn't even drinking.


have had people laugh and criticize me for prices on my custom builds. people emailing saying I was crazy or worse.

but sold every one of them. some people appreciate quality or custom.made. How does a an old muscle car sell for $75,000 or more? It's crazy but they continue to sell at those prices or more. Or a Jackson Pollack that sold for $140,000,000 ??? That's right 140 million freakin dollars. 

I have a guy right up the street from me that wants a custom Honda HS928 in custom colors and other upgrades and does not care what it costs. he just told me to build it and he'll pay whatever my price is. It will be a fun project and I'll be fair . ( but believe me I'll be well compensated..better than average )


My point is the price is whatever the market will bear. I think some resellers here sell themselves short. If you buy a machine and spend x amount of dollars on parts and x amount of hours refurbishing you should be compensated accordingly. You don't have to price according to everyone's else's prices. You can ask more than average and most of the time you should get it. If you present your ad with plenty of pictures and plenty of info on all the work you have done , intelligent people will seek you out.

You'll get a reputation for selling excellent used blowers , word of mouth will get around , and before you know it you may have a waiting list for future blowers.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

I've been messing around with the idea of getting a Yamaha blower if I can find one. 

I found this blower I would be comfortable paying $200-$300 for this machine. 

The only thing that scares me is the parts availability can be scarce for these things.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Karahalios

I've had great results selling Snowblowers on Facebook Marketplace. This year i purchased 6 over the summer months, the most i paid was 20$, 3 of them were for Free. Two 1028 Toros, two 824 Toros, An MTD 826(free) and a Craftsman 524(free). I waited until the first freeze of the year, which was sometime in late October and posted all of them up. I sold 4 within 2 hours. The other two went shortly there after. I offer to deliever them within a reasonable distance and I actually prefer to do it that way because it limits the amount of people coming to my house, and I can do it when I want, so I'm not waiting on someone to show up. I also post at least 6 pictures of each machine, and make a clear and descriptive ad so it doesnt look like some 5 year old make it(what about 50% of the markeplace postings look like)


----------



## cpchriste

Nick Karahalios said:


> I offer to deliver them within a reasonable distance and I actually prefer to do it that way because it limits the amount of people coming to my house, and I can do it when I want, so I'm not waiting on someone to show up.



You don't find problems with buyers developing cold feet or a sudden desire to renegotiate after you arrive with the blower?


----------



## JJG723

orangputeh said:


> JJG723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that price and spit out the coffee I wasn't even drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> have had people laugh and criticize me for prices on my custom builds. people emailing saying I was crazy or worse.
> 
> but sold every one of them. some people appreciate quality or custom.made. How does a an old muscle car sell for $75,000 or more? It's crazy but they continue to sell at those prices or more. Or a Jackson Pollack that sold for $140,000,000 ??? That's right 140 million freakin dollars.
> 
> I have a guy right up the street from me that wants a custom Honda HS928 in custom colors and other upgrades and does not care what it costs. he just told me to build it and he'll pay whatever my price is. It will be a fun project and I'll be fair . ( but believe me I'll be well compensated..better than average )
> 
> 
> My point is the price is whatever the market will bear. I think some resellers here sell themselves short. If you buy a machine and spend x amount of dollars on parts and x amount of hours refurbishing you should be compensated accordingly. You don't have to price according to everyone's else's prices. You can ask more than average and most of the time you should get it. If you present your ad with plenty of pictures and plenty of info on all the work you have done , intelligent people will seek you out.
> 
> You'll get a reputation for selling excellent used blowers , word of mouth will get around , and before you know it you may have a waiting list for future blowers.
Click to expand...

All excellent points. You should be compensated for custom work and making improvements to the original machine.

The problem I have with this guy's ad is there is basically no information on the machine itself other than exactly what you see. For that kind of money I'd hate to get it home and find out the axle bearings are shot or the impeller bearing is no good. Or maybe that old Tecumseh is just plain tired. Things the average consumer may not pick up on when they go to look at it. At the very least we all know those tires are a problem.

Take that machine, update the tires do a taller chute, swap out the engine for a modern overhead valve motor. Providing everything works as it should and is in good operating order I would happily pay a premium for that machine.


----------



## Nick Karahalios

cpchriste said:


> You don't find problems with buyers developing cold feet or a sudden desire to renegotiate after you arrive with the blower?


I was always worried about it, but its never happened even once. In fact most are very generous at the fact that I'm willing to deliever as they dont have a vehicle or the means to pick one up. Some have even kicked me an extra 20$ for the fuel cost/hassel. I'll keep doing ti as long as people are respectful and dont abuse it.


----------



## orangputeh

JJG723 said:


> All excellent points. You should be compensated for custom work and making improvements to the original machine.
> 
> The problem I have with this guy's ad is there is basically no information on the machine itself other than exactly what you see. For that kind of money I'd hate to get it home and find out the axle bearings are shot or the impeller bearing is no good. Or maybe that old Tecumseh is just plain tired. Things the average consumer may not pick up on when they go to look at it. At the very least we all know those tires are a problem.
> 
> Take that machine, update the tires do a taller chute, swap out the engine for a modern overhead valve motor. Providing everything works as it should and is in good operating order I would happily pay a premium for that machine.


it's just like anything else you buy used. do your due diligence. In my ads I always tell people to bring a mechanic if they want to. I'm not perfect and I buy the machines used so do not know the hours or if the machine was abused. I do do a compression check and completely go through the machine , replace worn parts etc.

I sell the best machine I possibly can. 

My machines now are better than the machines I started selling a couple years ago because of all the experience gained. I do a lot more to a machine now than I used to because at the beginning did not know better. If the buyer brought the machine back to me for service I would do a lot of stuff for free like installing a grease fitting and new grease in right side gearbox and a host of other things to make the machine better.

so , bottom line , it's up to buyer to know what to look for in a used machine. live and learn.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Is that about a 25 yr old Ariens with the wrong tires for $850. If he pur the right tires on it and it really is in good cond. it may sell for $400 in the right place. That is the optimistic price.


Greed is out there. On the bright side it makes all of our machines look more appealing.


Have people noticed that the activity has slowed down a lot in the last week. Due to the holidays and no big snow coming (in my area any way) I would presume.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Nick Karahalios said:


> I was always worried about it, but its never happened even once. In fact most are very generous at the fact that I'm willing to deliever as they dont have a vehicle or the means to pick one up. Some have even kicked me an extra 20$ for the fuel cost/hassel. I'll keep doing ti as long as people are respectful and dont abuse it.


Yea same here I dont like to do it but if it gets me a sale that I can make decent money on a 20 min or so drive is worth it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Is that about a 25 yr old Ariens with the wrong tires for $850. If he pur the right tires on it and it really is in good cond. it may sell for $400 in the right place. That is the optimistic price.
> 
> 
> Greed is out there. On the bright side it makes all of our machines look more appealing.
> 
> 
> Have people noticed that the activity has slowed down a lot in the last week. Due to the holidays and no big snow coming (in my area any way) I would presume.


Yea it's been slow for 3+ weeks here. I'm not buying anything unless it's a wicked deal. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Yea it's been slow for 3+ weeks here. I'm not buying anything unless it's a wicked deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's slow here too but I am delivering an Ariens ST724 early tomorrow. I just listed an Ariens ST7524; no nibbles on a big Snapper M1227E I finished about 2 weeks ago. After the holidays I hope to jump on my big Cub Cadet (1333 SWE) and an old Honda (HS55) before digging back into the Ariens pile. I think a few nice storms will get sales moving along.

2019- 20 Season total so far:
10 sold (7 Ariens, 3 Toros)
2 ready to be sold (Snapper, Ariens)

To be refurbished pile:
11 Ariens
1 Cub Cadet
1 Honda
2 vintage Gilsons
2 John Deere


----------



## Motor City

Slow in my area also. Have a nice 2410 Troy Bilt, inquiries, but no lookers. Also have a Troy Bilt Predator swap I'm working on, but not much motivation on my part. I've been selling some parts from machines I parted out on Ebay. Had a guy that was a little too tightly wrapped leave negative feedback because the USPS was late wiuth his delivery. Hows that my fault, I don't know. He sent me a message in a tiraid on shipping company's. And how the USPS was deliberately delaying shipping. I contacted Ebay, they thought it was unfair also and removed the negative feedback.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> It's slow here too but I am delivering an Ariens ST724 early tomorrow. I just listed an Ariens ST7524; no nibbles on a big Snapper M1227E I finished about 2 weeks ago. After the holidays I hope to jump on my big Cub Cadet (1333 SWE) and an old Honda (HS55) before digging back into the Ariens pile. I think a few nice storms will get sales moving along.
> 
> 2019- 20 Season total so far:
> 10 sold (7 Ariens, 3 Toros)
> 2 ready to be sold (Snapper, Ariens)
> 
> To be refurbished pile:
> 11 Ariens
> 1 Cub Cadet
> 1 Honda
> 2 vintage Gilsons
> 2 John Deere


looks like you'll be busy for next 3-4 months.


----------



## orangputeh

Motor City said:


> Slow in my area also. Have a nice 2410 Troy Bilt, inquiries, but no lookers. Also have a Troy Bilt Predator swap I'm working on, but not much motivation on my part. I've been selling some parts from machines I parted out on Ebay. Had a guy that was a little too tightly wrapped leave negative feedback because the USPS was late wiuth his delivery. Hows that my fault, I don't know. He sent me a message in a tiraid on shipping company's. And how the USPS was deliberately delaying shipping. I contacted Ebay, they thought it was unfair also and removed the negative feedback.


i thought about selling some excess parts on ebay. I know a member here, sidewinder , sells a ton of parts on ebay. I just don't like the thought of figuring out shipping charges and waiting in line at post office.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> looks like you'll be busy for next 3-4 months.


3 or 4 years is more like it :smile2:

One of your posts got me thinking about a custom. I have a sorry looking Ariens 932 that might make a great Cleveland Browns themed snowblower. Of course, to be authentic to the Browns, I'd have to make sure it has all the right parts but works like crap.


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> I just don't like the thought of figuring out shipping charges


The site does that for you.


orangputeh said:


> ...and waiting in line at post office.


 No need; PayPal does the discounted shipping label for you and the postman picks it up at your mailbox.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> 3 or 4 years is more like it :smile2:
> 
> One of your posts got me thinking about a custom. I have a sorry looking Ariens 932 that might make a great Cleveland Browns themed snowblower. Of course, to be authentic to the Browns, I'd have to make sure it has all the right parts but works like crap.


it started with the black and red Honda I built for myself and then wife suggested yellowwhich everyone said NO WAY but they sold easily.Now I have a neighbor whowants and orange Honda so that should be interesting.

In the summer gonna build a Navy and silver for my New England Patriots. It's fun and challenging after working on so many red Honda's. I like experimenting with different methods.

BTW I sold a Gilson a couple months ago that I got for free to a very nice couple who appreciated it. They have sent me pictures of a tear down and rebuild and kept me updated on progress. I soldit to the right people.


----------



## foggysail

orangputeh said:


> i thought about selling some excess parts on ebay. I know a member here, sidewinder , sells a ton of parts on ebay. I just don't like the thought of figuring out shipping charges and waiting in line at post office.


Yes and add to that Ebay’s charges. At one time selling on Ebay was simple. If you go that route, I recommend that you refuse to take returns clear in your ad posts, make all sales final.


----------



## Dauntae

Not to mention they now send you a 1099 and when I sold my fathers Lionel train collection a year or so ago they claimed I was a buisiness and my return dropped $400 as soon as I put in the 1099


----------



## orangputeh

Dauntae said:


> Not to mention they now send you a 1099 and when I sold my fathers Lionel train collection a year or so ago they claimed I was a buisiness and my return dropped $400 as soon as I put in the 1099


well that makes my decision pretty clear.

edit; btw I buy snowblowers to refurbish and sell as a hobby and don't make one penny in profit. 

keeps me outta the bars.....


----------



## Dauntae

orangputeh said:


> well that makes my decision pretty clear.
> 
> edit; btw I buy snowblowers to refurbish and sell as a hobby and don't make one penny in profit.
> 
> keeps me outta the bars.....


That's what tell the wife also YEA THAT is the reason yea that's it LOL


----------



## Motor City

I've never been 1099'd from Ebay. I have a ton of Tecumseh 5hp parts, but they just don't sell much anymore. Mostly selling parts off of the snow blow chassis lately.


----------



## cpchriste

Motor City said:


> I've never been 1099'd from Ebay.



If you make more than $20,000 in gross sales and have 200 or more transactions on eBay, you should receive a 1099-K form reporting this income to the IRS.


----------



## AriensProMike

I am pretty sure if your a registered seller and have sold items more than $500. I would expect a 1099. I have got one for less that 2k.


----------



## tabora

Officially:

If you’re a managed payments seller and have more than 200 transactions and generate more than $20,000 in sales in a calendar year, you'll receive a Form 1099-K from eBay. This information will also be reported to the IRS and your state tax authority, where applicable.

Form 1099-K is an IRS tax form that includes the gross amount of all payment card and third party network transactions you received within a calendar year. If you’re a managed payments seller, we’ll mail you a Form 1099-K by January 31st if you exceed both of the following thresholds:


You received more than $20,000 in gross payments from the sale of your items
You had more than 200 payment transactions
If PayPal or another authorized payment service processed any of your eBay payments during the calendar year too, you should receive a separate form from them if your transactions meet the thresholds outlined above. 

*Sellers in Massachusetts and Vermont*
Massachusetts and Vermont use a threshold of $600, and don’t use a transaction threshold, so if you reside in one of these states, you’ll receive a Form 1099-K if the gross amount of payments you receive equals or exceeds $600, irrespective of the number of payments you receive. We’ll also report this amount to the Massachusetts or Vermont tax authority as applicable. You should also note that your gross payments won't be reported to the IRS unless you exceed $20,000 in gross payments and have more than 200 transactions.

*Form 1099-K and multiple eBay accounts*
We combine all sales that are associated with the same Tax ID Number. So, if you have multiple eBay accounts with sales exceeding the above thresholds when combined, you’ll receive a Form 1099-K for each account, even if one or more of the individual accounts don't exceed the IRS thresholds.
For example, if you received $19,999 in payments on one account and $5 on another, assuming you’ve had more than 200 transactions on all of your accounts, you’ll receive a Form 1099-K for each account - one for the $19,999 and another for the $5.


----------



## ou2mame

I've been buying snowblowers for the past few weeks.. Got some really good deals. I guess people are willing to negotiate more around the holidays because they're broke! Today I got probably the best deal of the winter.. a Generac 6500 generator brand new, never even put the oil in it, for 200 bucks. I think the seller was on drugs. Also ended up getting a little Ariens st504 for free cause the seller didn't realize all that was wrong with it and I told him nevermind and he offered it for free. Not much selling for the past few weeks. I have about 12 blowers ready to sell, but I'm sure as soon as there's a storm in the forecast they'll move quickly. I would like the space in my garage back!


----------



## RC20

I liked the OPs post. I quit my job this last June (quit, not retired - I now don't work 4 days a week and have 3 day weekends!) 

I was amazed the OP could have spare time !!!!!!!!!! I am at least 5 years behind and its a full time job to do what I want and what my wife wants. 





> you should be able to get more money for your machines than average. all people have to do is see your set up ( would like to see your shop ) and your checklist and the potential buyers are 90% sold.
> 
> It doesn't hurt for you to get paid a fair wage for your efforts. there is a lot more to it than an hourly wage; inventory , special tools , electricity , space, etc. there are many costs that some peopel do not take into account and then wonder why they are doing all this work for next to nothing.
> 
> I understand that you do this to stay busy and it may just be a hobby. But don't sell yourself short.
> 
> sounds like you have a good operation. I actually d o the same thing but I turn down work because of word of mouth.



I sadly disagree. Most people (98%) want low cost and they don't get what someones time is worth. So they want a bargain and then complain severely when it fails. 

Now word of mouth and doing repairs that way when someone brings a machine in can work for more money, but its a pretty small group. Those 2% are spread all over the place. 

Most of us who appreciate it do our own work!


----------



## malisha1

Pix????


----------



## RC20

> SO-- what do you think of my approach? What do you do to advertise and sell your snow blowers? What have you learned and what makes it a win-win for you and your buyers?



I think you have a solid handle on it all and I admire the in depth picture work.


----------



## orangputeh

RC20 said:


> I liked the OPs post. I quit my job this last June (quit, not retired - I now don't work 4 days a week and have 3 day weekends!)
> 
> I was amazed the OP could have spare time !!!!!!!!!! I am at least 5 years behind and its a full time job to do what I want and what my wife wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sadly disagree. Most people (98%) want low cost and they don't get what someones time is worth. So they want a bargain and then complain severely when it fails.
> 
> Now word of mouth and doing repairs that way when someone brings a machine in can work for more money, but its a pretty small group. Those 2% are spread all over the place.
> 
> Most of us who appreciate it do our own work!



you have the right to disagree all you want. I am just reporting from experience. this is not theory. intelligent people value quality and I charge more than all the local shops but people know I do a much more thorough job. this could be a full time operation if I wanted it to be . I'm now concentrating on CUSTOM MADE snowblowers. people are coming to me to build snowblowers for their businesses with special color schemes etc. I can do one of these jobs instead of 5 services/repairs. And it's more fun. Had one guy fly in from Idaho and another drive down from Montana with his blower. ( I'm in LakeTahoe)

I'm gone

bye bye.


----------



## RC20

> you have the right to disagree all you want. I am just reporting from experience. this is not theory. intelligent people value quality and I charge more than all the local shops but people know I do a much more thorough job. this could be a full time operation if I wanted it to be . I'm now concentrating on CUSTOM MADE snowblowers. people are coming to me to build snowblowers for their businesses with special color schemes etc. I can do one of these jobs instead of 5 services/repairs. And it's more fun. Had one guy fly in from Idaho and another drive down from Montana with his blower. ( I'm in LakeTahoe)



Not meant as a personal atack or a knock. 



I admire what you have done. Amazing. Clearly you put a lot of work and thought into it. I was far more a recipe mechanic and if I didn't have a book I was in trouble. 



I just don't think most areas will support a first class operation like you have. 



I helped my folks run a liquor store, also top class and they went out of business. Just a brutal area that they wore out dollar bills because they got passed around so much (we would separate them out and have the bank send them into burn they were so bad, over $100 a week). 



I have been a tourist in places I got more offers for work and jobs than I knew what to do with. Of course when it came to how much.......


----------



## Waylon

I agree - sales and interest have dropped off significantly. I am also seeing some great deals on blowers but I am not going to risk buying something to flip until I see a bit more movement. I just hope the mindset does not come in to think "well, we're into Jan already and winter is 1/3 over we will get a blower next year" 

The first storm in Oct was awesome for sales.


----------



## ou2mame

Waylon said:


> I agree - sales and interest have dropped off significantly. I am also seeing some great deals on blowers but I am not going to risk buying something to flip until I see a bit more movement. I just hope the mindset does not come in to think "well, we're into Jan already and winter is 1/3 over we will get a blower next year"
> 
> The first storm in Oct was awesome for sales.


Seriously.. My GF will be pissed if the garage, shed, and patio are still full of snowblowers in the spring! So will I for that matter lol.. I'm hoping that we get at least one good storm that pushes people. I mean honestly, you should have a snowblower if you live in an area where it snows. It's kinda silly not to. Unless you enjoy shoveling, or you enjoy not going anywhere.


----------



## crazzywolfie

at this point in the season not worth buying to flip unless your getting a smoking good deal especially with the way the weather has been over the last couple weeks. been seeing a lot of the same snowblowers sitting for sale on facebook marketplace for well over a month. maybe if we get hit with a blizzard that may change but doubt it


----------



## orangputeh

crazzywolfie said:


> at this point in the season not worth buying to flip unless your getting a smoking good deal especially with the way the weather has been over the last couple weeks. been seeing a lot of the same snowblowers sitting for sale on facebook marketplace for well over a month. maybe if we get hit with a blizzard that may change but doubt it


yup. either feast or ......

last March could have sold 10 more blowers but was all out.it's hard to turn down a deal even when things are slow. that's how I got in trouble with the town with all the blowers I had in back and side yard. It's a fire danger which I understand since we live in a wildfire zone. I even gave away some for free . I can only fit 7-8 in garage and half are projects. I need another shed .


----------



## rod330

I've sold 10 this season (which is good) but just two in December (which is disappointing). It's a little concerning that I'm not even getting tire kickers and low ballers at this stage. Granted, we've had very little snowfall so far but I'm staring at an ocean of machines to fix and sell. I'm so overloaded I wouldn't accept a free one. Well, maybe I would :wink2:

Prices of other machines for sale remain high and I'm not seeing any bargains...so at least we're not in a pricing war.


----------



## rod330

I feel we have all the ingredients for a great reality TV show: Snow Blower Reseller Wars.

The narrator will chronicle our race to sell the most snow blowers in a season. They'll show us buying our unloved clunkers and cashing in on big paydays selling them off. They'll film us struggling with seized bearings, stuck pulleys, filthy carbs and nasty buyers. Of course, they'll have to introduce a lot of manufactured drama and meaningless deadlines.

I guess the only problem is the audience would be limited to about 20- 30 goofballs like us.

Mrs. Rod and I actually appeared in a reality TV segment in 2011 on the Discovery Channel...it was fun but I can promise you there's no "reality" in "reality TV".


----------



## ou2mame

I'm already starting to think about summer storage... Maybe a harbor freight portable shed. How many snowblowers you think I could fit in a 10x10? My only issue is I just seeded my lawn last spring and don't want to ruin a 10x10 square for a bunch of snowblowers hahaha. I hope it snows


----------



## crazzywolfie

depends on how you store them. could probably fit 9-12 easily in a 10x10 and maybe more if you play tetris. i got a 10x20. never really bought it for storing stuff to sell but that is what it usually gets used for in the summer. in the winter i use it to store my summer car and 1 snowblower to use when i am over there.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

man its been slow going on selling machines. i have 2 left to sell and not even a decent storm last weekend can get them sold.

i just dont think we have had the consistent storms this year to make people buy.


----------



## BlowerMods1

I use my bike lift for working on the bike, snow blowers, and lawn mowers. Makes life much easier. Bought my HF unit for $299.00 a few years ago. Done several bike related mods to it. Converted it to air. Very handy. Very good lift. They made 3 versions of this lift, each lift with minor differences. The most desirable is item number # 68892. Here is the lift with some of the mods I have made. I am installing the ramps on the sides to increase its width this summer. They make a more compact lift if you just work on snowblowers, small engines, and walk behind mowers. The jack used to convert the lift is a 12 ton, I went with the 20 ton unit though as it base is easier to convert. The size of the jack does not change the capacity of the lift however. The lift is still a 1000 pound lift. The jack is sold at HF as well. Around $120.00 $89.00 with coupon. If you have the space this is a very good lift. This same lift is branded under several brand names. Bought by different companies, and marked up. It's listed twice on a list of the best 8 lifts you can buy. Two different companies - same lift.






.


----------



## BlowerMods1

rod330 said:


> A little off topic but I pulled the belly pan on a Snapper M1227E and .... found no friction disc. The engine drive belt is quite wide and everything is contained in a black plastic housing with big plastic gears on each side. This model has an electric chute and dual wheel lock triggers....something completely new to me. I'm so happy it required nothing more than than ordinary maintenance!
> 
> I'm sure the Snapper / Simplicity / Murray / Briggs guys know all about this drive train but my comfort zone is Ariens. I have two John Deere 928E machines in the refurb pile which will likely be the same.


Looks like this is the same mower sold under the Craftsman name that has caused so many problems. Recommended not to purchase under any circumstances.

:hellno:


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> man its been slow going on selling machines. i have 2 left to sell and not even a decent storm last weekend can get them sold.
> 
> i just dont think we have had the consistent storms this year to make people buy.


plus the market is satchuated...... whatever that word is


----------



## johnwick

I missed out on purchasing a really nice 10000 series Ariens last week for a CL post. $50. Now the pages are still filled with the same old POS mass market machines that are 10-15 years old selling at a $100 discount off new. Most have been listed for weeks. I don’t understand why people don’t figure it out and understand they are simply asking too much.


----------



## cutsuprme

I always get a chuckle from the CL ads that try to explain how easy their snowblower is to fix. They let everyone know that the parts are only $20 on Amazon and easy to install. Maybe it’s just me but if they were so confident that they could fix the problem then they should just do it and then get a better price?


----------



## crazzywolfie

yup it it definitely easier to sell a machine if it works and doesn't need anything. i am always hesitate if the person says the part is cheap. i would definitely be a bit more worried about there being something more seriously wrong with the machine if they would replace it instead of replacing a cheap part. 


johnwick said:


> I missed out on purchasing a really nice 10000 series Ariens last week for a CL post. $50. Now the pages are still filled with the same old POS mass market machines that are 10-15 years old selling at a $100 discount off new. Most have been listed for weeks. I don’t understand why people don’t figure it out and understand they are simply asking too much.


probably because they see all the other snowblowers for sale for more so theirs must be worth what they are asking lol. i have seen this guy trying to sell the same snowblowers for a month or so now and still aren't sold. i picked up a machine identical to this but in way better shape and not missing any parts for $20 and while i know it is worth more than that i don't know if it would get $200 for it or may struggle to get that. market is definitely flooded with lots of older used machines. definitely worth reading the add for all the BS. 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/666927497171748/


----------



## orangputeh

cutsuprme said:


> I always get a chuckle from the CL ads that try to explain how easy their snowblower is to fix. They let everyone know that the parts are only $20 on Amazon and easy to install. Maybe it’s just me but if they were so confident that they could fix the problem then they should just do it and then get a better price?


I've actually message people like that and make that suggestion.

never hear from them.

hey , anyone know a snow dance? we need more around here.....


----------



## orangputeh

crazzywolfie said:


> yup it it definitely easier to sell a machine if it works and doesn't need anything. i am always hesitate if the person says the part is cheap. i would definitely be a bit more worried about there being something more seriously wrong with the machine if they would replace it instead of replacing a cheap part.
> 
> probably because they see all the other snowblowers for sale for more so theirs must be worth what they are asking lol. i have seen this guy trying to sell the same snowblowers for a month or so now and still aren't sold. i picked up a machine identical to this but in way better shape and not missing any parts for $20 and while i know it is worth more than that i don't know if it would get $200 for it or may struggle to get that. market is definitely flooded with lots of older used machines. definitely worth reading the add for all the BS.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/666927497171748/


ha "everything seems to be in working order"

had a guy try to sell me a honda 928 that he said he had since new. checked side of engine and it had gx240 stamped which means it's a 8 horse.

checked serial number and it was a HS828 number.

when i brought all this up , he overreacted surprised and said "you must really know your Honda's?" he said he thought it was a 928. meanwhile the decals on the bucket were removed. maybe it was stolen. i checked the guy out and he had a legitimate business and been in community all his life. was very nice. my gut told me he was probably ignorant about Honda's. my gut is usually right.

anyway's got it for a very low price and the machine was in surprisingly good condition for age. he really didn't know his snowblowers. is it my job to educate people on this?

I don't think so. They are gown ups. they can do their homework instead of being lazy and just throwing any price on it.

perhaps he needed the money fast for whatever reason.

I am not a charity.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i won't argue with someone if they want to sell something cheap and i won't tell them otherwise. only people i usually do any teaching to is customers who i fix machines for. i would rather fix a machine for someone and not need to see me for a while instead of having multiple issues. sometimes just some basic info goes a long way as far as taking care of equipment. even had a customer who is 76 give me an idea how to remove stuck newspapers. pretty sure he said he used a saws all which i guess would work on paper whether it is frozen or not. most of the time the hardest part is getting the material pinched between the impeller and housing free and the rest usually comes out easy after that.


----------



## JJG723

cutsuprme said:


> I always get a chuckle from the CL ads that try to explain how easy their snowblower is to fix. They let everyone know that the parts are only $20 on Amazon and easy to install. Maybe it’s just me but if they were so confident that they could fix the problem then they should just do it and then get a better price?


Yup, sometimes reading these ads can be comedy gold. Then there are the people who blatantly try to sell the machine as something it isn't. I saw an ad on Letgo yesterday where the seller had an Ariens Deluxe 30. It was 5 years old and looked quite used. Was advertised as being like new, a professional model, and the largest snowblower Ariens makes.


----------



## contender

'''' Frosty The Snowman '''''''


----------



## JJG723

Wow, just looked at that Facebook ad. Everything seems to be in working order huh? How about that chute deflector? Nice mismatched tires also.


----------



## orangputeh

crazzywolfie said:


> i won't argue with someone if they want to sell something cheap and i won't tell them otherwise. only people i usually do any teaching to is customers who i fix machines for. i would rather fix a machine for someone and not need to see me for a while instead of having multiple issues. sometimes just some basic info goes a long way as far as taking care of equipment. even had a customer who is 76 give me an idea how to remove stuck newspapers. pretty sure he said he used a saws all which i guess would work on paper whether it is frozen or not. most of the time the hardest part is getting the material pinched between the impeller and housing free and the rest usually comes out easy after that.


i do the same thing. if i repair/service a person's machine they will get many tips/advice on keeping their machine in top condition. if i see find neglect or unintended abuse I will point out what they are doing wrong to avoid future issues.

usually the owner does not know better and appreciates the advice. it pays big dividends with word of mouth or referrals to friends who are looking for a good machine. I don't do it for that reason however. I just enjoy this so much that it just happens that way.


----------



## crazzywolfie

JJG723 said:


> Wow, just looked at that Facebook ad. Everything seems to be in working order huh? How about that chute deflector? Nice mismatched tires also.


yup. it is just a complete junk. i think he would be lucky to get $100 for it if it runs good with all the stuff wrong or missing. i had a 8/26 that was complete just like it except in a bit better shape and had electric start that i got $100 for and i struggled to get that for it. even the paint job he did was super poor and didn't hide anything at all.


----------



## tabora

crazzywolfie said:


> yup. it is just a complete junk.


 I went to look at the ad, and this Craftsman with the pristine auger housing was just below it - only $275!


----------



## crazzywolfie

hahahahaha some days it makes you think what some people think when they list things. you would think they would at least try to bend the metal back some so it is not so plainly obvious that it is bent but then again the 1 side of the bucket looks like it is bent out since you can see the bushing coming out of the holder on the 1 side.


----------



## johnwick

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/606908680090332/?ref=browse_tab&search_query=Snow blower

Here’s one of my favorites locally for only $275! I especially like how they didn’t pull it out from the other junk for pictures.


----------



## Ziggy65

What bugs me is the ad for a later model blower: 24 ", 208cc, *11HP*

Seller it is 11 FT/lbs torque not 11 HP. 

Locally I would say 25% of these blowers are listed this way


----------



## RC20

Well you get that when the long arm of the law drops down and the big Hp controversy. 

Having worked on diesel for 30 some year and driven them longer, torque means a lot to me, but average person relates to hp and that is ok. 

Kind of like having to deal with deg C. I have no feel for it. I can convert it but having lived and breathed deg F all my life, C is nebulous (and yes its a fr more logical way of temp measurement ) 

I have some data that refers to engine size and hp and it give me an idea when I look at it, but I never dealt with ft lbs as the primary rating method in snow blower or lawnmowers. 

A lot still use the 624, 828 etc in the Model and that helps. I went from the world of 524 was standard to now it is 724 or 824 and that is by far the better hp to width that works best.


----------



## RC20

JJG723 said:


> Yup, sometimes reading these ads can be comedy gold. Then there are the people who blatantly try to sell the machine as something it isn't. I saw an ad on Letgo yesterday where the seller had an Ariens Deluxe 30. It was 5 years old and looked quite used. Was advertised as being like new, a professional model, and the largest snowblower Ariens makes.



What can you say, they are optimists!


----------



## RC20

> I went to look at the ad, and this Craftsman with the pristine auger housing was just below it - only $275!



Cheap at twice the price. Look on the bright side, it has the snow clear tool!


----------



## JJG723

RC20 said:


> I went to look at the ad, and this Craftsman with the pristine auger housing was just below it - only $275!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap at twice the price. Look on the bright side, it has the snow clear tool!
Click to expand...

LOL, classic MTD auger housing right there.


----------



## rod330

Maybe I'm just being a grumpy old pessimist today but it seems the 2019- 2020 snowblower selling season is over. I haven't sold a machine since Christmas and there's no forecast of any accumulation in the next two weeks. 

Dealers are discounting new units still in inventory and there's a ton of used machines stuck on Craigslist and FB Marketplace. I'm sure we'll get at least one or two big storms before spring but at this stage buyers can just "ride it out" to avoid the expense of a new or used snowblower. 

Please tell me I'm wrong....:smile2:


----------



## cranman

I've swapped over to chainsaws....no money to be made, but don't take up the room to store....sold a few nice Stihls and a Husky this week, but I'm still praying for snow this Feb. I've got a lot of inventory....LOL


----------



## gregg

Ziggy65 said:


> What bugs me is the ad for a later model blower: 24 ", 208cc, *11HP*
> 
> Seller it is 11 FT/lbs torque not 11 HP.
> 
> Locally I would say 25% of these blowers are listed this way


I messaged someone a few weeks ago that 11 ft/lbs ISN"T 11 hp but a lot closer to 6hp. The add wasn't corrected.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Maybe I'm just being a grumpy old pessimist today but it seems the 2019- 2020 snowblower selling season is over. I haven't sold a machine since Christmas and there's no forecast of any accumulation in the next two weeks.
> 
> Dealers are discounting new units still in inventory and there's a ton of used machines stuck on Craigslist and FB Marketplace. I'm sure we'll get at least one or two big storms before spring but at this stage buyers can just "ride it out" to avoid the expense of a new or used snowblower.
> 
> Please tell me I'm wrong....:smile2:


maybe. around here february and march can be big snow months.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> Maybe I'm just being a grumpy old pessimist today but it seems the 2019- 2020 snowblower selling season is over. I haven't sold a machine since Christmas and there's no forecast of any accumulation in the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dealers are discounting new units still in inventory and there's a ton of used machines stuck on Craigslist and FB Marketplace. I'm sure we'll get at least one or two big storms before spring but at this stage buyers can just "ride it out" to avoid the expense of a new or used snowblower.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me I'm wrong....:smile2:


I agree ....nothing is moving I only have 2 blowers to sell though. If they dont move they can go back in the shed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

cranman said:


> I've swapped over to chainsaws....no money to be made, but don't take up the room to store....sold a few nice Stihls and a Husky this week, but I'm still praying for snow this Feb. I've got a lot of inventory....LOL


Do you do all equipment? I do alot of backpack blowers they are a good money maker for me.

Chainsaws I do when I can but it seems alot of guys are into them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cutsuprme

I picked up a freebie craftsman the other day, haven’t even had a chance to look at it until this morning. Turns out the “seized” engine was a jammed electric starter. And I don’t know if I’ve ever come across a machine that has the extra shear pins still in the original packaging. The limited wear on scraper bar and skids lead me to believe this unit sat and did nothing most of its life. 

Since it has been such a slow season for selling snowblowers it’s nice to get a machine that won’t take a ton of time and money to refurbish and sell


----------



## Dauntae

I’ve had a few of those Murray made craftsman, I too had one with the sheer pins still in it however guys son still put a bolt in and killed the gear. Fixed it up and sold it to a friend who still uses it.


----------



## cranman

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Do you do all equipment? I do alot of backpack blowers they are a good money maker for me.
> 
> Chainsaws I do when I can but it seems alot of guys are into them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I start on lawn tractors in April...mess with those until mid June....play with cranberries until Nov. ....swap to snowblowers ( at the moment have more ready to sell then I'll be able to peddle in three or four years it seems). When I get tired of blowers, I swap to chainsaws, leaf blowers, weed wackers...and rototillers. I don't go looking for the "smalls" I call them, as they don't bring much money for the time invested. I get them at the dump or the scrap pile at the OPE store I frequent. This week I got two 141 Huskys going by just changing the gas and blowing out the carbs, a 2014 Eager Beaver that needed fuel lines ( sounds easy but horrible job), a 026 Stihl that needed a carb cover and some TLC, a Craftsman that needed a new recoil, a 230c Stihl that had a broken handle and carb cover ( parts online were $13 free shipping from China), a small Homelite 33 cc that needed a coil ($10). The problem is ( except for saws with a cult following like the Stihl 026 or 028, Husky 266, 262, 372 etc) You have a hard time getting any money for a used saw as both Stihl and Husky sell their bottom models for around $170 new. I learn something new on every project, so I figure my time as a tuition payment...plus I never get short of yard equipment...


----------



## orangputeh

I turn down tons of freebies unless they are Honda's. used to take off brands , repair and then give them away or sell for $100 or so. It just isn't worth the time anymore.

Funny thing is .....is that the people who i give free machines to are the ones that complain the most when something goes wrong. they think since i gave it to them for free they have a free mechanic for life.

that is the main reason i don't give them away anymore. i charge 50-100 at the least. it's really not worth it. time taken to pick up, parts, repairs etc. lucky if you make $10 an hour.

Honda , on the other hand is different. Even on a 30 year old Honda you can get top dollar or the parts are worth a lot. I've given 6-7 of them away also to family's in need and in most cases the same thing happens. I hear about every issue they have. And it almost always because they don't use the machine properly , neglect and / or no maintenance.

I guess when you don't earn something you don't take care of it. had one guy bring back a machine because his kid put some snow in fuel tank. Another leaves his machine out in the elements all the time and the choke stuck. Another used a hardware bolt instead of shear bolt and broke the auger gearbox. another sucked in a piece of firewood and broke the pin in the right side tranny.

In each case except the last I fixed it for free. NO MORE. Like my mother used to say . "no good deed goes unpunished"

probably won't be giving away anymore snowblowers.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Poor Honda the bucket and augers are toast.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/243294829991442/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65

Re seller offering combo packages and really up selling his machines :devil:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...4-10-26-15-33-new-prices/1405445856?undefined

WOW!


----------



## rod330

Ziggy65 said:


> Re seller offering combo packages and really up selling his machines



That gives me a great idea! Anybody interested in a package deal for 17 snowblowers? :smile2:


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Poor Honda the bucket and augers are toast.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/243294829991442/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


breaks my heart. see this all the time. I have 10 buckets in back that need repaired, welding in plates etc but of course all the augers are worthless anyway.


----------



## Motor City

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Poor Honda the bucket and augers are toast.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/243294829991442/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I feel sorry for anyone who buys overpriced machines like this. Only to find out it doesn't work properly. I constantly see over priced machines with the auger housing's ground down. I am constantly buying skids & scrapper bars for machines I pick up to re-furb and sell.


----------



## johnwick

I don’t think that Honda has seen a scraper bar in decades.


----------



## rod330

Motor City said:


> I am constantly buying skids & scrapper bars for machines I pick up to re-furb and sell.


Same here-- and typically caused by improper tire air pressure. 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...5-new-snowblower-users-tire-air-pressure.html


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Same here-- and typically caused by improper tire air pressure.
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...5-new-snowblower-users-tire-air-pressure.html


it's raining today so the odds of selling a blower is 1000-1. but i did have a guy come over yesterday and offer me $1000 less than the asking price TO MY FACE! the cajones on this guy. he was Hispanic and couldn't speaka no english. he brought his wife to translate.

to be fair , after I almost had a stroke , he wanted to make payments for the rest. he brought his old beat up neglected Honda for a possible trade. it really wasn't that bad . it just needed a bunch of little things so for the next hour I worked on it for free so he could get to work well enough for the rest of winter. mainly adjustments and the RPM's were too low , small gas leak , lubing , stuff like that. 

I told him he could now sell it for twice he was asking for and then he could come back and afford my machine. They were a very nice couple and so it was easy to help them out.

Plus the fact they drove 2 hours to see my machine. I have done the payment plan before but it never works out. I don;t release the machine until all the payments are made but if I give people 2 weeks it ends up being 5 and so on.One guy took 8 MONTHS to finish making the payments on a $800 machine. I know I could have kept the deposit but I'm a softy. My wife told me not to offer payment plans anymore and I agree.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Moving on to other things I can buy sell and fix . Since snowblowers arent selling.

This nice box needed some slide work and a nice cleanup.

Off she goes to a new home. I dont have room for it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Moving on to other things I can buy sell and fix . Since snowblowers arent selling.
> 
> This nice box needed some slide work and a nice cleanup.
> 
> Off she goes to a new home. I dont have room for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


where i live there is no profit in these but glad you found something to do. last spring I put an ad up to free haul old power equipment and was inundated with stuff. lawnmowers ( which was not a good idea ) but I did get a free Honda generator that I sold for $650 and 2 chippers . sold one for $450 and kept the other. a couple leaf blowers. one was junk and the other was repaired and kept. a power washing that was not repairable ( or i couldn't figure it out ) gave it away. 

the lawnmowers were a PIA. ended up giving all of them away.

got a brand new Honda 6500 from a couple moving out of state for $50. kept that.

I may put that ad back up so I can stay in beer money.


----------



## crazzywolfie

lawnmowers are not a big money maker but if you get enough decent ones they do usually sell and make money. they definitely seem to move quicker than snowblowers. heck i have sold some that ran/cut good but needed more parts/work than they are worth. sell it off cheap and you are bound to find someone that needs one. if body is rotten and engine runs good try to just leave it till i can find another good deck with bad motor which don't come along too often. machines with bags definitely seem to sell a lot quicker than machines without them. i don't usually waste too much time on weed whackers or tiny carbs unless the machines are worth $300+ new since i know the carbs on them are a lot more finicky and harder to get un clogged sometimes.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

crazzywolfie said:


> lawnmowers are not a big money maker but if you get enough decent ones they do usually sell and make money. they definitely seem to move quicker than snowblowers. heck i have sold some that ran/cut good but needed more parts/work than they are worth. sell it off cheap and you are bound to find someone that needs one. if body is rotten and engine runs good try to just leave it till i can find another good deck with bad motor which don't come along too often. machines with bags definitely seem to sell a lot quicker than machines without them. i don't usually waste too much time on weed whackers or tiny carbs unless the machines are worth $300+ new since i know the carbs on them are a lot more finicky and harder to get un clogged sometimes.


I'm very spicific on the brands of things I look for. Handheld equipment stihl, echo, husqvarna...that's it everything else I wont mess with it.

Honda and toro walkbehind self propelled mowers.

Tool boxes I stick to mac, snapon and matco mostly. These larger chests like the one I posted are good moneymakers I've make $300-400. Per chest with just a cleanup and usually fix a couple slides.

You just have to be on the lookout people will sell them for 100-300 and you can get 500-600. The big 3 mac, Marco and snapon. If you can find them for around $500 that's good they usually sell for around 1k

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Motor City

Have to agree, not much profit in mowers. Around here people want ridiculous prices on mowers that don't run. They have no clue that, if you have to buy any part, your profit goes out the window. Every one wants self propelled baggers.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i am not too picky about brand as long as the value is there to make it worth fixing. 

i have definitely seen that there is money to be made in toolboxes but i usually just don't have the space to store them and clean them up if needed. i have seen many cheap. some seem like family selling stuff off from someone who has passed or something since they are usually selling it cheap. even the tool box i got was relatively cheap especially since it came with a ton of tools and only cost about $300 all said and done.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

crazzywolfie said:


> i am not too picky about brand as long as the value is there to make it worth fixing.
> 
> 
> 
> i have definitely seen that there is money to be made in toolboxes but i usually just don't have the space to store them and clean them up if needed. i have seen many cheap. some seem like family selling stuff off from someone who has passed or something since they are usually selling it cheap. even the tool box i got was relatively cheap especially since it came with a ton of tools and only cost about $300 all said and done.


Yea you can find deals on tools and boxes sometimes.

I dont find many deals on name brand tools from the big 3. People snatch them up then try to sell them for a fortune.

I dont have any snapon, mac or matco tools to expensive for me. Craftsman and harbour freight work well for me and I haven't broke anything of note.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie

yup good deals move real quick but sometimes i do sometimes luck out and get them. 

i don't have a ton of snap on or fancy brand tools but i do got a few. i mainly stick with master craft since they are usually easily warrantied around me when needed.


----------



## rod330

I make even less on walk-behind mowers than I do on snow blowers....which is hard to fathom. I completely avoid the cheap stuff and concentrate on Honda and the older John Deere Kawasaki models (especially the 14SB, 14SE and JX75 with spin-on oil filters). As Motor City points out, buy anything other than ordinary maintenance parts and your profit is gone. If there's a bad blade clutch....just harvest the parts.

I've done very well with older John Deere (Kawasaki powered) riding mowers. Again, I avoid the trashy big box store models, newer stuff and the older Onan powered units. You have to jump on these FAST if advertised at a good price. 

Onan engines were rock solid but parts are getting ultra expensive and most are so old they'll require a costly rebuild. I leave these to the cult followers of the John Deere 318, 4xx, Wheel Horse, Case-Ingersoll, etc.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i probably make more dealing with mowers than snowblowers just because i move more of them. i have sold 3 mowers in 1 day once. profit can also be killed by snowblowers just as easily. you just have to decide that before you fix it or turn it into parts. most of the time lawn mowers just need a quick carb cleaning and then you got an easy $50-150.


----------



## orangputeh

crazzywolfie said:


> i probably make more dealing with mowers than snowblowers just because i move more of them. i have sold 3 mowers in 1 day once. profit can also be killed by snowblowers just as easily. you just have to decide that before you fix it or turn it into parts. most of the time lawn mowers just need a quick carb cleaning and then you got an easy $50-150.


May have to rethink my strategy. ( to stay busy )

instead of going for a one piece big profit item......may have to go for 5 pieces lower profit items. just to stay busy.

however , space has always been a problem. been thinking of getting another shed. projects are tarped outside but get buried in snow. then in the summer neighbors complain . 

now the garage is full and the car stays out in snow LOL.


----------



## cranman

I find riding mowers to be the most profitable, you still have to get them cheap though. April till June I can sell all I fix. Chain saws, blowers, rototillers, powerwashers, generators,push mowers....I only mess with if free, and if they are an easy fix. Snow blowers I really like to work on, but hard to make any money off of the last four years...just enough to feed my habit!


----------



## orangputeh

cranman said:


> I find riding mowers to be the most profitable, you still have to get them cheap though. April till June I can sell all I fix. Chain saws, blowers, rototillers, powerwashers, generators,push mowers....I only mess with if free, and if they are an easy fix. Snow blowers I really like to work on, but hard to make any money off of the last four years...just enough to feed my habit!


how much does it cost to take a load to dump? our dump charges a per unit fee plus a Haz mat fee unless you dismantle block and remove all oil. It's expensive so I have to be real careful what i take even if free. of course I live in California which is a penalty in itself.

and the sad thing they won't let me take any machines. there can be 10-12 Honda's there and I can't have them. already asked the top boss there. it's a downright crime and heart breaking.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> May have to rethink my strategy. ( to stay busy )
> 
> instead of going for a one piece big profit item......may have to go for 5 pieces lower profit items. just to stay busy.
> 
> however , space has always been a problem. been thinking of getting another shed. projects are tarped outside but get buried in snow. then in the summer neighbors complain .
> 
> now the garage is full and the car stays out in snow LOL.


yea the time to profit ratio is something to look at. so how long does it take you to do one of these full refurbish jobs? you can make a nice profit? $600 $1000 ? 

im more in the clean fuel system , change wearable items if needed , change oil clean up and $200-300 profit. you can do that in less than a day.


----------



## cranman

orangputeh said:


> how much does it cost to take a load to dump? our dump charges a per unit fee plus a Haz mat fee unless you dismantle block and remove all oil. It's expensive so I have to be real careful what i take even if free. of course I live in California which is a penalty in itself.
> 
> and the sad thing they won't let me take any machines. there can be 10-12 Honda's there and I can't have them. already asked the top boss there. it's a downright crime and heart breaking.


I sell scrap metal from my addiction to a scrap metal dealer and get paid for dumping my crap....


----------



## rod330

Here were my big "winners" from last summer. Aside from the Ranger, all I did was cosmetics and full maintenance to these. They were all purchased and resold in less than 2 weeks; all sellers and buyers were happy with the outcome.
Cub Cadet XT2
Case 448 
Polaris Ranger
Deere 245
Honda Harmony


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Here were my big "winners" from last summer. Aside from the Ranger, all I did was cosmetics and full maintenance to these. They were all purchased and resold in less than 2 weeks; all sellers and buyers were happy with the outcome.
> Cub Cadet XT2
> Case 448
> Polaris Ranger
> Deere 245
> Honda Harmony


WOW!!! you do excellent work. they all look brand NEW!!!


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> WOW!!! you do excellent work. they all look brand NEW!!!


Thanks. My "secret" for the cosmetics is Honda's Spray Cleaner and Polish. Original Bike Spirits Cleaner and Polish also works well. Clean the surface, spray it on liberally, wait a minute or two before wiping off the excess and then do a quick buff. They are expensive products but the results are well worth it.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

I have my eye on a couple hondas I might pickup at the end of the year. Since no one is buying blowers nothing is moving.

Thay means there should be some good deals heading tward spring. I dont mind storing for the summer 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## foggysail

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I have my eye on a couple hondas I might pickup at the end of the year. Since no one is buying blowers nothing is moving.
> 
> Thay means there should be some good deals heading tward spring. I dont mind storing for the summer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I check our weather forecast (Massachusetts) for the week a day or so ago. Mid to upper 40’s with only one day, Thursday if I remember correctly to be below freezing temperatures. Easy week on heat bills, snowblower use and a tough week for those who depend on cold weather to supplement their income.


----------



## rod330

I don't know what happened but I sold a snowblower today and one on Sunday. And, I've received a few inquiries on another unit I listed yesterday. I'm feeling pretty lucky since my last sale was just before Christmas.


----------



## orangputeh

cranman said:


> I find riding mowers to be the most profitable, you still have to get them cheap though. April till June I can sell all I fix. Chain saws, blowers, rototillers, powerwashers, generators,push mowers....I only mess with if free, and if they are an easy fix. Snow blowers I really like to work on, but hard to make any money off of the last four years...just enough to feed my habit!


do the same thing almost. I probably have a dozen machines out back that are only good for parts. most were free but they do come in handy at times.

hey maybe you know. what happened to the cranberry harvest? the prices out here are thru the roof. I used to work near the bogs in the Myles Standish State forest at the boy scout camp.used to get 2 cans for a dollar last year and now the best price is 2 for $3.

I LOVE cranberry sauce. 

well maybe I will pick up that old Honda for $30. the owner said he can't get it started. most times it's not too hard to fix that. worse case the parts are worth several hundred.


----------



## crazzywolfie

sounds like something you really shouldn't have to think about it if your going to make hundreds of $$ off $30


rod330 said:


> I'm feeling pretty lucky since my last sale was just before Christmas.


you most likely were. with the way winter has been this year i feel like snowblower sales are done for the season at this point. only about 2-3 months of winter left and even then i doubt we will get any major snow dumps to help sell. been alot of above freezing temps around here lately. getting all the idiots wondering when the outdoor skating rinks will open lol.


----------



## ZTMAN

The lack of snow is even effecting the price of new blowers. I have not looked a Sears website for awhile since the Sears around us closed, but they have an appliance center close by. Looked a snowblowers and most are deeply discounted. 206cc single stage for under $300
https://www.sears.com/craftsman-889...SellerId=Sears&prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## cranman

orangputeh said:


> do the same thing almost. I probably have a dozen machines out back that are only good for parts. most were free but they do come in handy at times.
> 
> hey maybe you know. what happened to the cranberry harvest? the prices out here are thru the roof. I used to work near the bogs in the Myles Standish State forest at the boy scout camp.used to get 2 cans for a dollar last year and now the best price is 2 for $3.
> 
> I LOVE cranberry sauce.
> 
> well maybe I will pick up that old Honda for $30. the owner said he can't get it started. most times it's not too hard to fix that. worse case the parts are worth several hundred.


Cranberry prices to the farmer tanked in 97, and never really recovered. The price to the farmer is less then half what it was in the 80's, but cost of production has multiplied several times......which explains why I mess with lawn tractors, blowers and chainsaws!


----------



## orangputeh

cranman said:


> Cranberry prices to the farmer tanked in 97, and never really recovered. The price to the farmer is less then half what it was in the 80's, but cost of production has multiplied several times......which explains why I mess with lawn tractors, blowers and chainsaws!


it just seems like it happens in every industry.....the race to the bottom. used to be in logging and loved it but gradually could not make a living at it so had to change.

my parents' generation was such the father could work and the mother stay home. that changed. now everyone works or else you are living in poverty. I believe that was the intention of big business. 

extra money in this small engine repairs is nice . but it shouldn't have to be this way. 

if i lived close by I would give you my old 353 Husky chainsaw I am having trouble with. bought a new Rancher 455 a couple years ago but it is heavier than I like.


----------



## cranman

I'm doing a complete rebuild on a Husky 455 tomorrow...the parts just came in today. No money to be made on this...just want to do it for the experience....I like Stihl and Echo....but love Huskys.....


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

cranman said:


> I'm doing a complete rebuild on a Husky 455 tomorrow...the parts just came in today. No money to be made on this...just want to do it for the experience....I like Stihl and Echo....but love Huskys.....


I love working on chainsaws. You can make money on the large pro saws if you can get them non running. Parts are available and pretty cheap on ebay.

I put a high compression piston and gutted the muffler in my stihl 036 for fun .

It's a pretty bad saw now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I love working on chainsaws. You can make money on the large pro saws if you can get them non running. Parts are available and pretty cheap on ebay.
> 
> I put a high compression piston and gutted the muffler in my stihl 036 for fun .
> 
> It's a pretty bad saw now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


which chainsaw do you prefer working on? i may try to do this but start on an easy machine.

I've worked on maybe 5-6 brands of snowblowers but there is not really much money in reselling non hondas around here. money in repairing but idon't wanna stock parts for different machines. i can do Honda engines that are on generators, pressure washers, wood splitters , etc. usually the same problems related to carburetors and bad gas.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> which chainsaw do you prefer working on? i may try to do this but start on an easy machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked on maybe 5-6 brands of snowblowers but there is not really much money in reselling non hondas around here. money in repairing but idon't wanna stock parts for different machines. i can do Honda engines that are on generators, pressure washers, wood splitters , etc. usually the same problems related to carburetors and bad gas.


Chainsaw try to stick to stihl and husqvarna. 

Make sure it has good compression if it doesnt it will need a piston possibly a cylinder. But you can get some real cheap on ebay.

They have a fuel system and oiling system that's about it. Really you can take both makes almost fully apart with just a t27 torx bit and that's it.

Love working on them

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> which chainsaw do you prefer working on?


Somehow (inheritance) I've ended up with a Stihl, a McCulloch, a Jonsereds & a Husqvarna. And that's my order of preference to both use them and work on them... The Husqvarna always works and never needs any extraordinary maintenance. The Stihl ALWAYS needs tinkering.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

tabora said:


> Somehow (inheritance) I've ended up with a Stihl, a McCulloch, a Jonsereds & a Husqvarna. And that's my order of preference to both use them and work on them... The Husqvarna always works and never needs any extraordinary maintenance. The Stihl ALWAYS needs tinkering.


What model Stihl? as long as the fuel system is clean and fueling is good. i bet you have an air leak somewhere these old saws are prone to air leaks as the rubber seals and gaskets will degrade over time.


----------



## tabora

Snowbelt_subie said:


> What model Stihl? as long as the fuel system is clean and fueling is good. i bet you have an air leak somewhere these old saws are prone to air leaks as the rubber seals and gaskets will degrade over time.


 And that's the issue... I've owned all of them for 30+ years now. The other three saws are relatively trouble-free, and all have their original fuel handling bits. They are kept at different properties and each is used only a handful of times each year. 

I've replaced the rubber bits on the Stihl 028 Super two times already, and it needs to be done again now. The 028 replaced an older 090 that was a great saw, but became too heavy for my father to use. 

I find myself carrying the Husqvarna to the other properties if I anticipate doing a lot of cutting because it starts easily and idles forever, while the other saws tend to stall when left sitting for a minute or two.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

tabora said:


> And that's the issue... I've owned all of them for 30+ years now. The other three saws are relatively trouble-free, and all have their original fuel handling bits. They are kept at different properties and each is used only a handful of times each year.
> 
> I've replaced the rubber bits on the Stihl 028 Super two times already, and it needs to be done again now. The 028 replaced an older 088 that was a great saw, but became too heavy for my father to use.
> 
> I find myself carrying the Husqvarna to the other properties if I anticipate doing a lot of cutting because it starts easily and idles forever, while the other saws tend to stall when left sitting for a minute or two.


man thats a bummer i had an 028 a while back when i cut lots of fire wood its probably my favorite saw ive ever had.

i used it for around 10 years cutting wood and replaced the fuel lines once and rebuilt the carb once thats it. its probably the best firewood saw ever made IMO. 

now i have a 036 to handle whatever i need every now and then.


----------



## rod330

If anyone is interested in Harbor Freight's lift table, the 1000lb model is on sale for $210. I think I paid about $230 with the coupon at the regular price a couple of years ago. The 500 pound model would be $145 (not on sale) with the standard 20% off coupon. I'm sure the 500lb model would accomodate any snowblower; I just wanted the added insurance of the 1000lb model for other purposes.

Caution- these things are HEAVY. HF uses the same lift cart to load all of their bulky items in your truck. Bring a helper to assist with unloading! I did it myself but used the forks on my tractor's loader....it's really that heavy.

https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-...c3e002cff303ac398aa4a13aad4a3dbadaf835bc8eef7


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> If anyone is interested in Harbor Freight's lift table, the 1000lb model is on sale for $210. I think I paid about $230 with the coupon at the regular price a couple of years ago. The 500 pound model would be $145 (not on sale) with the standard 20% off coupon. I'm sure the 500lb model would accomodate any snowblower; I just wanted the added insurance of the 1000lb model for other purposes.
> 
> Caution- these things are HEAVY. HF uses the same lift cart to load all of their bulky items in your truck. Bring a helper to assist with unloading! I did it myself but used the forks on my tractor's loader....it's really that heavy.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-...c3e002cff303ac398aa4a13aad4a3dbadaf835bc8eef7


good deal in store. $97 shipping for me. I'm not too far from the Reno stores. though. been thinking of getting one of these. i usually will drive the blower onto some pallets but if doesn't run I'm working near the ground , haha


----------



## rod330

Finally, a wee bit of snow today! I just received a wonderful message and photo from a nice couple who bought my last snowblower....very rewarding to know your work is appreciated.

*Thanks again for selling us an awesome snow blower, we really needed it today!*


----------



## rod330

The wife is having dinner with her girlfriends, it's raining and after a full day of barn projects, I'm bored! 

I put together a little photo album of the snowblowers I've sold this season along with the ones waiting for a buyer (most likely next fall-winter). I sold 12 machines this season which is about average. It's actually a miracle considering we've had almost no snow! Anyway, the first 3 photos show 10 sold machines. I didn't have a chance to photograph an Ariens 1128 or a 927LE since they were purchased before I could list them. The last 2 photos show the ones I have for sale but there are still 14 more waiting to be finished this summer. It's been a nice mix of old and new, great and not-so-great machines. 

Needless to say, I won't be picking up any "bargain" machines this spring.


----------



## paulm12

Rod: I was wondering how the reselling was doing this season. I just fix for family and friends, and I don't know any of the local resellers, but I do see the adds and I wonder how they did so far. We have had a low snow season as well.

Have your sale prices been down? or just the amount of sales in your area? just curious.

tx


----------



## rod330

Paul, I've sold 10- 14 snowblowers each season since I retired four years ago so this was about average. Prior to retirement I'd refurb and resell just 2 or 3 each season.

I haven't decreased my prices this year. In fact, I've sold them for higher prices to recover more of my costs. In general my prices are slightly higher than comparable models on Craigslist and FB that have never been properly serviced. If I charged even minimum wage for my time, nobody could afford my snowblowers. That's okay because it's just a fun hobby, not a business so I don't count my time.

I suspect there will be a growing number of cheap bargains for sale this spring and summer because we haven't had a bad winter in 3 years. If those machines have been sitting around with old gas, you can bet frustrated owners will want them gone when they won't even start.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Paul, I've sold 10- 14 snowblowers each season since I retired four years ago so this was about average. Prior to retirement I'd refurb and resell just 2 or 3 each season.
> 
> I haven't decreased my prices this year. In fact, I've sold them for higher prices to recover more of my costs. In general my prices are slightly higher than comparable models on Craigslist and FB that have never been properly serviced. If I charged even minimum wage for my time, nobody could afford my snowblowers. That's okay because it's just a fun hobby, not a business so I don't count my time.
> 
> I suspect there will be a growing number of cheap bargains for sale this spring and summer because we haven't had a bad winter in 3 years. If those machines have been sitting around with old gas, you can bet frustrated owners will want them gone when they won't even start.


I agree that there will be some bargains this spring/summer. It's hard to turn down a good bargain but on the flip side the inventory will ramp up. My prices didn't go down even though winter has been almost non existent. Most of my sales are in Aug-Sept-Oct when people are anticipating the winter.

Last winter I sold out in February and could have sold 10 or more machines in march when we had some big storms. I was actually getting emails and messages from people asking if I had anything. this year just the opposite. have inventory but no snow.

BTW @rod330 you do excellent work looking at those pictures.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

I'm throwing in the towel on this selling season. I can store 8-10 blowers in the off season so I am looking for deals until I reach my storage limit. I think I can get 2 more blowers then I'll be ready to go for next year.

I picked up a pair of toro blowers yesterday .

$150 for the 828lxe and $50 for the 621.

They both run well and just need a general maintenance.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I picked up a pair of toro blowers yesterday .
> 
> $150 for the 828lxe and $50 for the 621.
> 
> They both run well and just need a general maintenance.


Oh man, please don't tease me with those kinds of deals!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> Oh man, please don't tease me with those kinds of deals!


They are out there. Didnt you want a honda for fun ? I've been working on this guy if he would come down to $600 I'd buy but he is stuck at $700.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/623888018410591/


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> They are out there. Didnt you want a honda for fun ? I've been working on this guy if he would come down to $600 I'd buy but he is stuck at $700.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/623888018410591/
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's a very nice 1991 828 ( going by F/R knob ). To me it all depends on condition of augers and bottom of bucket.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> That's a very nice 1991 828 ( going by F/R knob ). To me it all depends on condition of augers and bottom of bucket.


It looked pretty good serrations still there and no rust on the bottom of the bucket from the pics

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> It looked pretty good serrations still there and no rust on the bottom of the bucket from the pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



looks like a keeper. i'd install a zerk in the right side gearbox and pump a bunch of grease in there . around here that machine would go for 1200-1500. 

people like the electric start even though you really don't need one on a well tuned Honda.


----------



## crazzywolfie

electric starts are still nice to have whether they are used or not. they help the machines value. i use to use my electric start all the time when my pull start was broken kind of like a backup.


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> They are out there. Didnt you want a honda for fun ? I've been working on this guy if he would come down to $600 I'd buy but he is stuck at $700.


Yes, I saw that one....looks great but there's no money to be made at $750 around this area. Still, it would be great as a personal use machine. I'm still disappointed you missed out on that nice looking Yamaha. That thing must have sold within an hour of the posting.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> Yes, I saw that one....looks great but there's no money to be made at $750 around this area. Still, it would be great as a personal use machine. I'm still disappointed you missed out on that nice looking Yamaha. That thing must have sold within an hour of the posting.


yea that was weird someone in the area must have been looking spicily for a yamaha and jumped on it quick.


----------



## orangputeh

I'm about due for a good deal.

A snow removal business friend has commissioned me to do a custom Honda HS928 to color match his big snow removal machines. the price has been set so the profit depends on the machine I get.

so snowblower gods ........look down favorably on me please.


----------



## db130

rod330 said:


> I put together a little photo album of the snowblowers I've sold this season along with the ones waiting for a buyer (most likely next fall-winter).


This is a great idea! Last year around this time, I told myself to not pick up any more snowblowers, but then I kept getting slapped in the face with free snowblowers and I could not resist. 

I managed to get most of the free ones refurbished for resale but was able to sell only 3 of them (the sold ones are shown first). The rest will be drained of fuel in a week or two and will wait for next season.


----------



## rod330

db130 said:


> but then I kept getting slapped in the face with free snowblowers and I could not resist.


This really made me laugh! My wife says I buy high, sell low but make it up in volume :smile_big:


----------



## orangputeh

not sure if I posted this before.

got this Honda gx240 chassis/engine/bars only for next to nothing and pieced it together from 4-5 other parts machines. hopefully will sell for good money to make 

up for all my other buy high-sell low machines


----------



## RIT333

Very nice !


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I'm throwing in the towel on this selling season. I can store 8-10 blowers in the off season so I am looking for deals until I reach my storage limit. I think I can get 2 more blowers then I'll be ready to go for next year.
> 
> I picked up a pair of toro blowers yesterday .
> 
> $150 for the 828lxe and $50 for the 621.
> 
> They both run well and just need a general maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



tested out the 828 LXE today. the engine is running much better after a quick carb clean. went to take it out in 5-6" and nothing wouldn't throw once it hit the snow load the auger would quit turning.

after taking the belt cover off the belt was stretched. i moved the idler pulley one slot and adjusted the slack out of the auger cable and she throws like a beast now.


----------



## Therealnpp

Very much enjoyed reading this thread. I sold a couple Arien's last winter as quick flips but ended up really enjoying it. I started purchasing spring deals a few weeks ago and am now sitting on 5 Ariens and a freebie Yard Machines. 

I currently have my eye on an Ariens st824 package deal. Three of them for $250. One has broken bars but runs. One needs nothing and has a light and x-tires with chains and the third apparently won't start. I currently have two of them in my arsenal. Probably one of my favorite machines.

Any one else doing some buying?


----------



## orangputeh

Therealnpp said:


> Very much enjoyed reading this thread. I sold a couple Arien's last winter as quick flips but ended up really enjoying it. I started purchasing spring deals a few weeks ago and am now sitting on 5 Ariens and a freebie Yard Machines.
> 
> I currently have my eye on an Ariens st824 package deal. Three of them for $250. One has broken bars but runs. One needs nothing and has a light and x-tires with chains and the third apparently won't start. I currently have two of them in my arsenal. Probably one of my favorite machines.
> 
> Any one else doing some buying?


Where do you live where Ariens is popular? I have getting some deals lately and am working on several projects. Giving this Honda HS624 away for members of my FB group. It was given to me for the express purpose of giving it to a family in need. I serviced it and it's in nearly immaculate condition. probably worth about 700-1000 around here. maybe more in a storm lol.


----------



## Therealnpp

orangputeh said:


> Where do you live where Ariens is popular? I have getting some deals lately and am working on several projects. Giving this Honda HS624 away for members of my FB group. It was given to me for the express purpose of giving it to a family in need. I serviced it and it's in nearly immaculate condition. probably worth about 700-1000 around here. maybe more in a storm lol.


Wow, that’s quite the freebie haha

I’m in the Northeast. Central NH. Ariens is the bread and butter up here. I see you guys talking about Honda but they are few and far between.

I also just picked up a blown up Deluxe 27 that I’m getting ready to tear apart and I just found a Deluxe 30 at the dump with an immaculate bucket. I just tore that engine down to find a broken pushrod and one bent push rod but no other damage. Does anyone know anything about those OHV Briggs engines? The 27 and 30 have the 250cc and the 305cc respectively and they’re both blown up. And it seems most of the Briggs on CL are as well. Hmmmmm?


----------



## Therealnpp

Ha, a quick google search and apparently old/bad gas will cause the valves to stick and break the pushrods.


----------



## rod330

It's nice to be reminded that summer is no different than fall / winter.
*Buyer*: How old is your John Deere riding mower?
*Me*: About 25 years old. I've completely refurbished it to as good as new.
*Buyer*: Thanks but we're looking for something 1 or 2 years old
*Me* _(to myself)_: For $900? I hope you know how to weld that cheap Home Depot garbage.


----------



## crazzywolfie

ahahahaha i would tell them to check out prices at a dealer. i don't think there is any new machines under $1k i think most are close to $2k by the time you include taxes and even more if want a quality brand name like john deer. i know i have even been trying to keep an eye out for a machine for a friend and almost seems like anything under $500 needs work or is a tiny 30" machine.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> It's nice to be reminded that summer is no different than fall / winter.
> *Buyer*: How old is your John Deere riding mower?
> *Me*: About 25 years old. I've completely refurbished it to as good as new.
> *Buyer*: Thanks but we're looking for something 1 or 2 years old
> *Me* _(to myself)_: For $900? I hope you know how to weld that cheap Home Depot garbage.


How true. People love the new stuff with all the bells and whistles. I try to tell them how cheap it is and the older stuff was built to last and sturdier. They don't listen.

And they probably wont mind buying a new snowblower in 5 years when their new one has had it . People are conditioned now to expect things not to last long and buy new,


----------



## rod330

Very true. I generally avoid Cub Cadet and other MTD riding mowers but even they sell for about $500 if they start, stop and cut. Every year I generally refurbish 3 or 4 smaller John Deere lawn and garden tractors between 20 and 30 years old. I don't buy junky ones and you can find these for $400- $800. I only use genuine Deere parts which are getting outrageously expensive. Replacing an electric PTO clutch or even a couple of deck spindles means you'll be losing money. I price them to be gone in 2 or 3 days but you still have low ballers and dreamers. If this isn't worth $975, I give up.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Very true. I generally avoid Cub Cadet and other MTD riding mowers but even they sell for about $500 if they start, stop and cut. Every year I generally refurbish 3 or 4 smaller John Deere lawn and garden tractors between 20 and 30 years old. I don't buy junky ones and you can find these for $400- $800. I only use genuine Deere parts which are getting outrageously expensive. Replacing an electric PTO clutch or even a couple of deck spindles means you'll be losing money. I price them to be gone in 2 or 3 days but you still have low ballers and dreamers. If this isn't worth $975, I give up.
> View attachment 167703


usually dont list anything in June but this time I have and sold three units. august and september have been the best months when people are looking and getting prepared for winter.

otherwise , even in winter, it's only when the big storms happen that people look. I love what I do , finding deals and then completely refurbishing the. I like the hard cases better than the easy ones. This month found a real nice unit that just need a service and sold for a good profit. But it's more fun for me to find a rough blower that needs a complete dismantling and rebuild with new parts, some welding perhaps , and some ingenuity to make into a nice machine.As long as the engine has strong compression and the trannies work as they should I can make a nice machine.

This one was rebuilt from 4-5 different machines.


----------



## orangputeh

@rod330 

I only take cash but have people asking if i will take venmo or paypal. I say no. I did take paypal one time but had to pay a 3% fee . the buyer said I should not have had to pay that fee since it was a private party sale so I went round and round with PP to no avail.

Have heard stories that some people will use Venmo and then they will reverse the charges after taking possession of item. 

I think I will stick with cash. A lady today said she didnt wanna use cash because of covid-19 but I stuck to my guns and they came back with cash. They wanted to use Venmo. 

I still don't have a smart phone.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> @rod330
> I only take cash but have people asking if i will take venmo or paypal. I say no.


Same here. I was asked about Venmo last week and PayPal's 3% fee is hefty. I'm always surprised how many people think I'll accept a check. ATMs are everywhere.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Same here. I was asked about Venmo last week and PayPal's 3% fee is hefty. I'm always surprised how many people think I'll accept a check. ATMs are everywhere.


The people were irked that I wouldnt accept check and had to go to ATM which was 3 miles away. I just told them if cash was a deal breaker then ol well. They wanted me to take 50 dollars off for cash and I said sorry no. I put too much work into these machines.
I also told them I could get 100 more in sept-oct and thats the honest truth.

They came back with the cash about an hour later.


----------



## rod330

I'm starting to get excited about the 2020-21 season. I think we're overdue for some SERIOUS snowfall this year.

As of right now, I have 5 two-stage units ready to sell and another 3 to 5 will be easy to finish up before the end of August. This gives me the fall months to work on the remaining group of 10- 12.

Despite my better judgment I recently picked up a nice Ariens Compact 24 and a Husqvarna 924SB from a nearby dealer. These were customer trade-ins they allegedly "refurbished" but didn't sell due to the lack of snow last season. Well, their idea of "refurbished" and mine are two different things but at least I won't be replacing scraper bars and skids shoes. They knocked off another $50 when they coughed and sputtered from stale fuel they failed to drain out.

Lastly, I took a page from my friend, Snowbelt_subie, and picked up 3 old single stage Toros on the cheap. I'm looking forward to expanding my skills by replacing belts and paddles. Last year I fell in love with my tiny Toro 1000E to clean our long front entrance of pavers that would have been ripped up with my ATV plow blade.

Let's try to forget about COVID-19 and start thinking S-N-O-W


----------



## orangputeh

sold 5 blowers in last 5 weeks. aug-sept are usually my best months. lots of people looking early. because of CV didnt sell any last March with all the snow we had.

previous year ran out early in February and last year had a surplus. Havent been able to pick up many projects this spring/summer ( I think cause of CV ) so have put together several blowers from solely parts machines. a lot of work but I like that.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i sold a machine a bit over a week ago. it sold pretty quick and had lots of interest. even got full asking price for it. picked up a machine the other day and pretty much have it all ready to go. just have to do an oil change on it and it should be ready to find a new home. got a couple other machines i got to figure out what i want to do with. 1 might be worth repairing the other probably isn't. i was considering letting my nephew mess with the 1 that is not worth repairing since it does run/function but he hasn't been showing much interest in stuff like this lately.


----------



## rod330

How do I know the snowblower selling season is *officially* underway?
_Potential buyer_: How old is that Ariens?
Me: 2001
_Potential buyer_: Ok, we're looking for something brand new
Me (wanted to reply with): Then maybe you should put down your iPad and go to an Ariens dealer. Ask to see all the 2-stage units they have under $500


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> How do I know the snowblower selling season is *officially* underway?
> _Potential buyer_: How old is that Ariens?
> Me: 2001
> _Potential buyer_: Ok, we're looking for something brand new
> Me (wanted to reply with): Then maybe you should put down your iPad and go to an Ariens dealer. Ask to see all the 2-stage units they have under $500


may be out of inventory or close to it today. have a snow removal company coming over today to get all my big machines. This is not good. out of machines before September??? june and july months wer big. August setting a personal record.

and I can't find any projects since most homeowners are not selling because I think covid19. this is the time of year I usually pick up several per month.

May have to take in some repair/service work to stay busy. earlier this summer turned down services on 11 commercial machines from one company, 7 from another , and 2 yesterday. don't like working on commercial machines. owners will put you on call 24/7 during winter.

only like helping homeowners . and just a couple hours a day to help with beer, pizza , and upgrading my tools which is more satisfying. I want a shop like Rod.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> How do I know the snowblower selling season is *officially* underway?
> _Potential buyer_: How old is that Ariens?
> Me: 2001
> _Potential buyer_: Ok, we're looking for something brand new
> Me (wanted to reply with): Then maybe you should put down your iPad and go to an Ariens dealer. Ask to see all the 2-stage units they have under $500


you SHOULD have said that. when they say that to me I say "good idea, maybe that warranty will help you sleep at night" this is after they wasted 30-60 minutes of my time and i honestly explained the merits of an older machine being built better than the new ones, all the warranty work dealers are doing on the new machines and my explanation of almost completely tearing these used machines down and replacing anything that needs it and making it almost brand new for half the price of new.

.....and then they ask if i offer a warranty????....... sure for $500 more.( not really, just say NO ONE that I know of can offer a warranty on used machines. not even the dealers in my area )


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> ...and then they ask if i offer a warranty???


Tell them you offer the "homeowner" warranty... If they get it home, they own it. That's what our fleet manager always said when employees purchased fleet cars.


----------



## Oneacer

@orang,

LOL, we all want a shop like rod .....

That photo from way back on when we shared shop photos .. his shop photo is still vivid in my mind ...


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Here are some photos of my barn workshop. Let's see your work spaces too.
> My main worktable is 4' x 8' surface and my rolling tool cart is 18" x 48". I have Sunex 1/2 SAE and Metric impacts in the top drawer and Sunex 3/8 and 1/4 impacts in the next set of drawers.
> The SAE and Metric wrench trees are really handy. One side of the tree is a standard box and open end wrench while the other side has an Gearwrench ratchet. I use a variety of Milwaukee M12 and M18 impact (both hex and 1/2") as well as lights.
> My Harbor Freight lift cart has an 18" x 48" wood top and safety ledge on the end where I can attach a pair of 36" loading ramps. I place a block of wood under the table to prevent tipping when loading. For non-running blowers, I get then on the lift table with a drill powered winch. You can see part of my fleet of blowers waiting to be refurbished.


I see you like Milwaukee. Do you have an air compressor. If so what brand and size? was thinking of getting a bigger one so I can run air tools. I have a small one for cleaning and drying carbs from the ultrasonic. not good for much else.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> I see you like Milwaukee. Do you have an air compressor. If so what brand and size? was thinking of getting a bigger one so I can run air tools. I have a small one for cleaning and drying carbs from the ultrasonic. not good for much else.


Yes, I've had good luck with Milwaukee power tools. 
I have two air compressors in the barn. One is a 30 gallon vertical DeWalt compressor with wheels. It's located in the middle of the building. It's a little top heavy to move around so a stationary unit would have been fine. Near the main door I have a California Air Tools one gallon unit on a shelf. I use it for quick little tasks such as airing up tires and blowing dirty crud from small engines.

Two accessories I highly recommend are the Flexzilla air hoses and the Coilhose Pneumatics Automatic Safety Exhaust Couplers. The Flexzilla hoses never kink and are pliable in the coldest temperatures. I have a Flexzilla 50' retractable reel attached to the DeWalt. I just use a hanging 25' hose for the small compressor.

I had been using the Milton brand couplers for years before stumbling across the Coilhose couplers. I love how you can depressurize a tool or the entire air hose with these couplers. I fact, I have one on each end of the hose reel.


----------



## rod330

Changing topics a little bit, I've been thinking about creating a very short, simple maintenance checklist for buyers. I always give buyers online links to their Operator and Parts Manuals (I seldom have paper manuals since my machines were acquired used to begin with). I doubt many visit those links and even fewer will download their manuals. In addition, I verbally describe annual maintenance but I know many will forget what I say a few weeks later.

I'm thinking this would be no longer than one page and touch on these areas:

Checking oil level before use and annual oil changes
Removing accumulated snow from the impeller and augers after each use
Regularly checking tire air pressure
Regularly checking shear pins and replacing
Greasing augers annually
Adjusting or replacing skid shoes and scraper bar
Treating fuel with a stabilizer and draining at the end of the season

Perhaps a 5 minute YouTube video would be even better. Your thoughts?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

I've been MIA all summer I now have 4 month twins a boy and a girl so I haven't had much time for projects.

I still have a stash waiting for the fall to sell. I looked on marketplace and found 2 screaming deals on hondas

Rod you might want to check them out 2 hondas a 621 and a 2 stage 624






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com










Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Rod you might want to check them out 2 hondas a 621 and a 2 stage 624


Thanks for that tip...I'll take a look. And, more importantly, CONGRATULATIONS! I'm sure you've got your hands full but feel free to stop by if you need a little escape


----------



## Oneacer

@rod330,

Sounds like an idea on a snowblower checklist. Just a couple things I do different than what it appears you do.

I use in all my small engine equipment, summer and winter, a Full Synthetic 5W30 oil. Depending on the usage, I find it not necessary to change the oil every year.

I put Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam in all my 5 gal cans when I fuel them up. I keep fuel in all my equipment year round, and I periodically run each piece of equipment throughout the year. If I notice I have not used a piece of equipment for a great length of time, I will drain ( I have a siphon hand pump) and put that gas into a machine that I am currently using, and put my fresh additive gas back in the unit. Most people do not have as many machines as I have, so this would be a mute issue. Just sitting form one season to the next, while periodically starting any equipment, I never had any issue, and no drying out any seals or gaskets, or rusting any metal tanks.

BTW, myself, as many here, would love to have a shop like yours .. very nice indeed.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Changing topics a little bit, I've been thinking about creating a very short, simple maintenance checklist for buyers. I always give buyers online links to their Operator and Parts Manuals (I seldom have paper manuals since my machines were acquired used to begin with). I doubt many visit those links and even fewer will download their manuals. In addition, I verbally describe annual maintenance but I know many will forget what I say a few weeks later.
> 
> I'm thinking this would be no longer than one page and touch on these areas:
> 
> Checking oil level before use and annual oil changes
> Removing accumulated snow from the impeller and augers after each use
> Regularly checking tire air pressure
> Regularly checking shear pins and replacing
> Greasing augers annually
> Adjusting or replacing skid shoes and scraper bar
> Treating fuel with a stabilizer and draining at the end of the season
> Perhaps a 5 minute YouTube video would be even better. Your thoughts?


Great idea. a paper list for every buyer plus a video would be excellent. I learn more from videos.
I also provide buyers with an owners manual if I can find them and tell them it should be their bible .


----------



## rod330

I had a busy day today. I finished up #2 of 3 Deere LT155 mowers as part of my summer flip. Then I finished up two Deere 928E blowers. I started thinking....if I can refurbish two snowblowers at a time, could I do three at a time? I ended the day contemplating making a "Taryl Fixes All" necklace with this fancy gold spark plug. Naw, I'm not a necklace type of guy.


----------



## rod330

I finally finished up my "non-standard" group of snowblowers and I'll be glad to see them gone. The two Deere 928E (Simplicity-Briggs) machines and the Husqvarna 924SB just don't measure up in terms of design and quality. For example, the Husqvarna has a cheap, flimsy plastic belly pan and a non-adjustable plastic idler pulley for the auger belt. The chute has at least 2" of lateral play due to the absurd loop cable and sector gear design. The Simplicity machines, like all the others I've refurbished, have very thin gauge buckets and the paint is just itching to chip and peel. One of the 928E machines has heated grips without an on-off switch. It also has an electric motorized chute (expensive if it fails) and a cable for the manual chute deflector that's about 4" too long.
So, from now on, it's *ONLY Ariens, Toro or Honda* machines for me. Fortunately, used Ariens are abundant in my area.


----------



## RIT333

Yep, i was glad that I bought a used MTD track machine. It reinforced my intuition that Honda, ariens, and Toro are worth the extra money.


----------



## rod330

RIT333 said:


> It reinforced my intuition that Honda, ariens, and Toro are worth the extra money.


Agreed, and I will say this. The $2000+ machines from Simplicity (the Signature Pro Series) are competitive with the best from Ariens and Toro. The Signature Pro has roots in the old Gilson machines which were battleships. In my opinion, you have to spend nearly $2000 (or more) for a new machine to get the same rugged features comparable to older units.


----------



## Oneacer

I'll always have my 60 and 70 era Ariens and the YardMan my father bought ... all the others basically take up space, but I continue to run them ... Maybe Ill sell them this fall , already sold my 521 Bolens , what a great little machine.... I do want to put the 10HP Yard Machine I finished through its paces this winter though ....


----------



## ou2mame

rod330 said:


> Agreed, and I will say this. The $2000+ machines from Simplicity (the Signature Pro Series) are competitive with the best from Ariens and Toro. The Signature Pro has roots in the old Gilson machines which were battleships. In my opinion, you have to spend nearly $2000 (or more) for a new machine to get the same rugged features comparable to older units.


Yeah I agree. I've worked on newer blowers and they just aren't well made at all under 1k, and at 2k it's just way too much money for the average homeowner. I find much more value in used equipment, especially the older models.


----------



## rod330

Here's a little heads up if you're posting items for sale on *Facebook Marketplace.*
First, if your listing isn't getting many views, delete it and repost. I have found a few of my ads have somehow been "stuck" in FB. An easy way to test this is to browse ads using one or two words from your listing title in a search. If you don't see your own ad, it's not showing up for anybody else either.

Secondly, FB is now using some asinine computer algorithm to ensure you're not violating their rules. For example, I've learned after considerable trial and error that the following keywords automatically trigger a "violation of our policy against selling animals". 

Shell Rotella
NGK
referring to a snowblower as a "beast"
Yep, you just can't make this kind of nonsense up.


----------



## paulm12

rod330 said:


> Here's a little heads up if you're posting items for sale on *Facebook Marketplace.*
> First, if your listing isn't getting many views, delete it and repost. I have found a few of my ads have somehow been "struck" in FB. An easy way to test this is to browse ads using one or two words from your listing title in a search. If you don't see your own ad, it's not showing up for anybody else either.
> 
> Secondly, FB is now using some asinine computer algorithm to ensure you're not violating their rules. For example, I've learned after considerable trial and error that the following keywords automatically trigger a "violation of our policy against selling animals".
> 
> Shell Rotella
> NGK
> referring to a snowblower as a "beast"
> Yep, you just can't make this kind of nonsense up.


and yet "toro" is allowed ??

tx


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Here's a little heads up if you're posting items for sale on *Facebook Marketplace.*
> First, if your listing isn't getting many views, delete it and repost. I have found a few of my ads have somehow been "struck" in FB. An easy way to test this is to browse ads using one or two words from your listing title in a search. If you don't see your own ad, it's not showing up for anybody else either.
> 
> Secondly, FB is now using some asinine computer algorithm to ensure you're not violating their rules. For example, I've learned after considerable trial and error that the following keywords automatically trigger a "violation of our policy against selling animals".
> 
> Shell Rotella
> NGK
> referring to a snowblower as a "beast"
> Yep, you just can't make this kind of nonsense up.


good to know. when i put mine on marketplace i can also have the option to add it to all the local selling groups on Facebook also.

last couple years my best venue is Craigslist. 90% craigs vs.10% facebook. most people on facebook are looking for garage sale prices. annoying.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i find i am the opposite. most things i sell through facebook and usually get lots of interest in thing even if it is not always serious interest. i think what happens is when you sitting on the toilet or got some free time you will be surfing facebook or marketplace and come accross stuff you are looking for or a good deal on crap you sometimes don't need. there is always people that like to low ball you but you get those no matter where you try to sell them.


----------



## rod330

I'd guess my buyers are an even split between Craigslist and FB. I find the CL people are generally senior citizens and much more inclined to follow though. Like crazzywolfie, I get far more inquiries from FB but many of them are tire kickers, dreamers and low ballers.


----------



## crazzywolfie

sometimes i almost wonder if part of the reason not serious inquiries through facebook is because of how easy they make it to send one of their general interest messages on a mobile device which is why i sometimes won't even respond to the generic messages.


----------



## tabora

crazzywolfie said:


> sometimes i almost wonder if part of the reason not serious inquiries through facebook is because of how easy they make it to send one of their general interest messages on a mobile device which is why i sometimes won't even respond to the generic messages.


From the other side: I've been trying to buy a used electric glasstop, self cleaning range for my cottage on Craig's List and Facebook for 2 weeks... For several of the listings, there was no model number in the listing, so I asked them to open the oven door and get the model number off the sticker (or take a picture), so I could look up the manuals and exact dimensions; Crickets... You'd think they'd be interested in selling to an obviously interested buyer, but no...


----------



## orangputeh

ever get one of those guys that answers almost every ad you put up, asking the same questions ? You patiently answer their questions and then tell them to come look at machine and they come back with more questions. 

It's hard not to lose patience. I finally blocked this one one guy on Facebook. He answers every ad with questions , questions, questions. Finally got him to commit to come look and he DOESN'T SHOW!!

So I blocked him. Now he answers my Craigslist ads. same thing. No way to block him on that but I do ignore him. Think I may have a stalker on my hands. He replies with why I am ignoring him.

Going to reply with local police dept. phone number and address and tell him I'm a cop.


----------



## rod330

I've said it before but the two questions that aggravate me more than anything are....

is it still available?
how old is it?
If I didn't have a barn load of stuff to sell, I'd ignore both.



tabora said:


> there was no model number in the listing


It always amazes me how little information some people include in their ad and then fail to follow up when there's a question. It's even worse when there's a single blurry photo....makes you wonder if they're surgeons rushing to the hospital and too busy to worry about any details


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I've said it before but the two questions that aggravate me more than anything are....
> 
> is it still available?
> how old is it?
> If I didn't have a barn load of stuff to sell, I'd ignore both.
> 
> 
> It always amazes me how little information some people include in their ad and then fail to follow up when there's a question. It's even worse when there's a single blurry photo....makes you wonder if they're surgeons rushing to the hospital and too busy to worry about any details


I've thought of charging a showing fee. That will cut out almost everyone. Sometimes I am wrong of course but getting a pretty good idea on serious type buyers.

They usually respond with a phone number and ask for a time and day to come look at it. If they say they are bringing their trailer or truck then I know pretty serious.

The trick is getting people to come look. Been keeping records and almost 9 out of 10 people who come buy. Very very rare that the first person does not buy. Usually because I talk them out of it. Seriously. I see that the blower is too small or too big for their needs. Or they are too concerned about durability and wondering how long a used blower will last.

I then encourage them to buy new and get a warranty for peace of mind. I also tell them I don't need to sell to them for the sake of selling. ( That's 100% true ). I really want people to be happy with their purchase. 

The trick is getting them to come without 15 emails or an hour talking on the phone. HATE the phone. If I supplied a phone number I would be on the phone 10 hours a day.

I'm impatient with emails and probably lose sales because of this. Maybe one or two and tell them to come look and will answer all their questions in person. Still working on being nicer..........lots of luck there as my wife says.


----------



## Motor City

rod330 said:


> I've said it before but the two questions that aggravate me more than anything are....
> 
> is it still available?
> how old is it?
> If I didn't have a barn load of stuff to sell, I'd ignore both.





rod330 said:


> I've said it before but the two questions that aggravate me more than anything are....
> 
> is it still available?
> how old is it?
> If I didn't have a barn load of stuff to sell, I'd ignore both.


Don't forget "Why are you selling it", or "Are you the original owner?" People so over think the history of a blower. I'm waiting to be asked if I have the Carfax on one!


----------



## rod330

Perhaps this post belongs elsewhere but I wanted to pass along a few little "tool tips" for those of us refurbishing multiple small engines.

First, these plastic measuring pitchers are the BEST ever. They come in 16 oz., 32 oz. and even 64 oz. sizes. No more spilling oil all over the place with my wife's old 8 oz. and 16 oz. glass pyrex cups. I ordered 2 of each size so I'm not cross-contaminating fluids (synthetic and regular oils, hydraulic oil, antifreeze, etc.).





Amazon.com: 32 oz. Accu-Pour PP Measuring Pitcher (1 Pitcher): Kitchen & Dining


Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



www.amazon.com





Very useful fluid extractor:





Amazon.com: Fluid Extractor, Manual, 7-1/2 in. L: Automotive


Buy Fluid Extractor, Manual, 7-1/2 in. L: Fluid Evacuators - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Black Magic is now my everyday cleaner for grime, grit and grass stains off lawn mower decks. You still need to follow up with a polishing spray like Honda's to give the best appearance.





Amazon.com: Black Magic 800002222 Bleche-Wite Tire Cleaner, 1 Gallon: Automotive


Buy Black Magic 800002222 Bleche-Wite Tire Cleaner, 1 Gallon: Tire Care - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com









Amazon.com: HONDA 08732-SCP00 Spray Cleaner and Polish, 144 oz., 12 Cans (1 Case): Automotive


Buy HONDA 08732-SCP00 Spray Cleaner and Polish, 144 oz., 12 Cans (1 Case): Waxes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I'm impressed with CRC White Lithium grease. Of course, Fluid Film is my everyday lubricant but CRC has many useful applications on a snowblower





Amazon.com: CRC 5037 White Lithium Grease - 10 Wt Oz.: Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: CRC 5037 White Lithium Grease - 10 Wt Oz.: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com









Channellock 718 8-Inch Flat Nose Pliers | Duckbill Jaw Pliers with Extra Long Nose and Crosshatch Teeth Pattern Designed for Hard-to-Reach Places | Forged of High Carbon Steel | Made in the USA - Needle Nose Pliers - Amazon.com


Channellock 718 8-Inch Flat Nose Pliers | Duckbill Jaw Pliers with Extra Long Nose and Crosshatch Teeth Pattern Designed for Hard-to-Reach Places | Forged of High Carbon Steel | Made in the USA - Needle Nose Pliers - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com: Fluid Film 11.75 Oz. Spray Cans. CASE of 12 : Automotive


Amazon.com: Fluid Film 11.75 Oz. Spray Cans. CASE of 12 : Automotive



www.amazon.com





Plasti-Dip for repairing torn lawn mower seats





Amazon.com: Plasti Dip 14.5 oz. Yellow 11602-6: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Plasti Dip 14.5 oz. Yellow 11602-6: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





Battery Load Tester





Amazon.com: Car Battery Tester 12V Load Tester, TOPDON BT100 100-2000 CCA Automotive Alternator Tester Digital Auto Battery Analyzer Charging Cranking System Tester for Car Truck Motorcycle ATV SUV Boat Yacht: Automotive


Buy Car Battery Tester 12V Load Tester, TOPDON BT100 100-2000 CCA Automotive Alternator Tester Digital Auto Battery Analyzer Charging Cranking System Tester for Car Truck Motorcycle ATV SUV Boat Yacht: Battery Testers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Harbor Freight hose grip pliers (better than GearWrench in my opinion and far less expensive)








Long Reach Hose Grip Pliers, 3 Piece


Amazing deals on this Long Reach Hose Grip Pliers 3Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Fuel line clamps








Line Clamp Set, 3 Piece


Amazing deals on this Line Clamp Set 3Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Perhaps this post belongs elsewhere but I wanted to pass along a few little "tool tips" for those of us refurbishing multiple small engines.
> 
> First, these plastic measuring pitchers are the BEST ever. They come in 16 oz., 32 oz. and even 64 oz. sizes. No more spilling oil all over the place with my wife's old 8 oz. and 16 oz. glass pyrex cups. I ordered 2 of each size so I'm not cross-contaminating fluids (synthetic and regular oils, hydraulic oil, antifreeze, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 32 oz. Accu-Pour PP Measuring Pitcher (1 Pitcher): Kitchen & Dining
> 
> 
> Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very useful fluid extractor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Fluid Extractor, Manual, 7-1/2 in. L: Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Fluid Extractor, Manual, 7-1/2 in. L: Fluid Evacuators - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Magic is now my everyday cleaner for grime, grit and grass stains off lawn mower decks. You still need to follow up with a polishing spray like Honda's to give the best appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Black Magic 800002222 Bleche-Wite Tire Cleaner, 1 Gallon: Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Black Magic 800002222 Bleche-Wite Tire Cleaner, 1 Gallon: Tire Care - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: HONDA 08732-SCP00 Spray Cleaner and Polish, 144 oz., 12 Cans (1 Case): Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy HONDA 08732-SCP00 Spray Cleaner and Polish, 144 oz., 12 Cans (1 Case): Waxes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed with CRC White Lithium grease. Of course, Fluid Film is my everyday lubricant but CRC has many useful applications on a snowblower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: CRC 5037 White Lithium Grease - 10 Wt Oz.: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: CRC 5037 White Lithium Grease - 10 Wt Oz.: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Channellock 718 8-Inch Flat Nose Pliers | Duckbill Jaw Pliers with Extra Long Nose and Crosshatch Teeth Pattern Designed for Hard-to-Reach Places | Forged of High Carbon Steel | Made in the USA - Needle Nose Pliers - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Channellock 718 8-Inch Flat Nose Pliers | Duckbill Jaw Pliers with Extra Long Nose and Crosshatch Teeth Pattern Designed for Hard-to-Reach Places | Forged of High Carbon Steel | Made in the USA - Needle Nose Pliers - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Fluid Film 11.75 Oz. Spray Cans. CASE of 12 : Automotive
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Fluid Film 11.75 Oz. Spray Cans. CASE of 12 : Automotive
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasti-Dip for repairing torn lawn mower seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Plasti Dip 14.5 oz. Yellow 11602-6: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Plasti Dip 14.5 oz. Yellow 11602-6: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery Load Tester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Car Battery Tester 12V Load Tester, TOPDON BT100 100-2000 CCA Automotive Alternator Tester Digital Auto Battery Analyzer Charging Cranking System Tester for Car Truck Motorcycle ATV SUV Boat Yacht: Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Car Battery Tester 12V Load Tester, TOPDON BT100 100-2000 CCA Automotive Alternator Tester Digital Auto Battery Analyzer Charging Cranking System Tester for Car Truck Motorcycle ATV SUV Boat Yacht: Battery Testers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor Freight hose grip pliers (better than GearWrench in my opinion and far less expensive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Reach Hose Grip Pliers, 3 Piece
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Long Reach Hose Grip Pliers 3Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel line clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line Clamp Set, 3 Piece
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Line Clamp Set 3Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com


great post.
I like the drainzit for spill proof oil changes.

Vampliers that donyboy73 recommended. $30 but paid for itself the first time I needed it.

Gearwrench ratchet wrenches
Gearwrench stubby ratchet wrenches
Tekton Tools. haven't had a single problem with these. And I use them almost everyday
Fluid Film ( I buy it by the gallon and brush it on )
Have bought many harbor freight tools and so far no problems. I like getting the specialty type tools that are only used occasionally for that one specific purpose. You may only need it a couple times a year so don't like to go expensive here.


----------



## rod330

I've also narrowed most of my wrench sets down to Tekton and Gearwrench-- great value and excellent quality. I didn't realize it until a few months ago but Tekton is a family owned company in Grand Rapids, Michigan. According to their web site, their tools are 75% Taiwan, 20% US and 3% China but they are pushing to increase US production.

Here are a couple more of my favorites.
First, this is the only small engine spark plug tool you'll ever need since it has shallow walls for those tight spots.





Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton Spark Plug Wrench 5402K: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton Spark Plug Wrench 5402K: Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





Spring puller. I seldom use this but when I need it, it's indispensable.





Amazon.com: Motion Pro 08-0127 Heavy Duty Spring Hook: Automotive


Buy Motion Pro 08-0127 Heavy Duty Spring Hook: Tool Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Magnetic ashtrays (my friend's term) for keeping your pieces and parts in one place.





Amazon.com: ARES 70042 - Large Magnetic Part Tray - Screws, Sockets, Bolts, Pins, and Tools Stay Vertical, Horizontal and Upside Down with Super Strong 4-Pound Magnets: Home Improvement


Buy ARES 70042 - Large Magnetic Part Tray - Screws, Sockets, Bolts, Pins, and Tools Stay Vertical, Horizontal and Upside Down with Super Strong 4-Pound Magnets: Tool Trays - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Gearwrench Hook and Pick set





GEARWRENCH 7 Pc. Hook & Pick Set - 84000D - Wrenches - Amazon.com


GEARWRENCH 7 Pc. Hook & Pick Set - 84000D - Wrenches - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## ou2mame

rod330 said:


> I've also narrowed most of my wrench sets down to Tekton and Gearwrench-- great value and excellent quality. I didn't realize it until a few months ago but Tekton is a family owned company in Grand Rapids, Michigan. According to their web site, their tools are 75% Taiwan, 20% US and 3% China but they are pushing to increase US production.
> 
> Here are a couple more of favorites favorites.
> First, this is the only small engine spark plug tool you'll ever need since it has shallow walls for those tight spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton Spark Plug Wrench 5402K: Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton Spark Plug Wrench 5402K: Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring puller. I seldom use this but when I need it, it's indispensable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Motion Pro 08-0127 Heavy Duty Spring Hook: Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Motion Pro 08-0127 Heavy Duty Spring Hook: Tool Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnetic ashtrays (my friend's term) for keeping your pieces and parts in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: ARES 70042 - Large Magnetic Part Tray - Screws, Sockets, Bolts, Pins, and Tools Stay Vertical, Horizontal and Upside Down with Super Strong 4-Pound Magnets: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Buy ARES 70042 - Large Magnetic Part Tray - Screws, Sockets, Bolts, Pins, and Tools Stay Vertical, Horizontal and Upside Down with Super Strong 4-Pound Magnets: Tool Trays - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gearwrench Hook and Pick set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEARWRENCH 7 Pc. Hook & Pick Set - 84000D - Wrenches - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> GEARWRENCH 7 Pc. Hook & Pick Set - 84000D - Wrenches - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Tekton is great. I've had to warranty a couple things and they ship them out very quick. I'm happy with everything of theirs that I've bought. Also, if I can't support this country, I prefer to support Taiwan and I appreciate that they are Tekton's source.


----------



## 140278

lots of good ideas on tools and ways of moving fluids, my garage is hard plumbed for air from a 60 gallon 2 stage with a rapidair maxline kit .i have 6 drops so i never need more than a 25 foot hose, Semi Flexible Compressed Air Piping | RapidAir MaxLine
hand tools i have way to many, as we all know draining gas or moving it is always a problem, i found this pump at harbor tools that's cheap but sure helps , i get the gas tanks pretty dry and it sure helps the back with 5 gallon cans 
Battery Operated Liquid Transfer Pump
also my sometimes life savers are helicoil kits in USS and Metric, i found these on amazon that work as well as the real macoys at a fraction of the cost





Amazon.com: HORUSDY 131Pc Thread Repair Kit, HSS Drill Helicoil Repair Kit SAE，1/4" 5/16" 3/8" 7/16" 1/2": Automotive


Buy HORUSDY 131Pc Thread Repair Kit, HSS Drill Helicoil Repair Kit SAE，1/4" 5/16" 3/8" 7/16" 1/2": Inch Inserts & Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com









Amazon.com: HORUSDY 131Pc Thread Repair Kit, HSS Drill Helicoil Repair Kit Metric M5 M6 M8 M10 M12 (Black): Automotive


Buy HORUSDY 131Pc Thread Repair Kit, HSS Drill Helicoil Repair Kit Metric M5 M6 M8 M10 M12 (Black): Metric Inserts & Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Oneacer

@ captchas,

I just purchased that same pump at HF, 7.99 w/coupon ... just tried it yesterday and I am very impressed .. It is a little flimsy on the hose, but that keeps it lightweight and portable.


----------



## Oneacer

I just picked these bolt extractors from Lowes for 19.99 ... used it to get a stripped plug out of an Ariens Auger Gear Case .... tapped the right size on the plug, used my impact gun, and came out like butter ... This is a must for any shop, and I should have had these years ago...... LOL, that stripped plug was like that forever, ... now a nice new plug for easy access..

















I also picked up the plug sockets for 3/8 and 7/16 square pipe plugs, for future use, making it very easy to access these plugs in hard to reach places like and auger bucket and such.







Amazon.com: Grey Pneumatic (1012FP) 3/8" Drive x 3/8" Square Female Pipe Plug Socket: Automotive


Buy Grey Pneumatic (1012FP) 3/8" Drive x 3/8" Square Female Pipe Plug Socket: Drive Train Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## tdipaul

In my area (NJ) I dont see any profit potential in reselling at all. The only hope is with a free trash-picked machine and there is a blizzard coming - a very rare occurrence here now, like every 3-5 years. That's a long time to sit on something that takes up lots of space. And to make what, $100 or $200? And deal with all the endless "Is This Still Available?" questions and low ball offers? No way. 

The value of machines seems to have dropped off immensely the last few years too. Can buy some real nice big 80's/90's even 2000 era machines for under $300 all the time now. Seems they were $600- $800 machines not that long ago. There goes the profit. 

Old machines like Toro's, Simplicities and Ariens are great but just about worthless now because 98% of the population does not know how to fix them and thus wont take a chance on it. 30 years ago I'd put that number at 60%. The dealers they rely on probably dont want to work on them either. So newbies go to Lowes and buy a Troy. 

I think the lack of snow here is the main driver of the decline. There are a lot of people saying "It hardly snows now, I'll just shovel it"

.


----------



## crazzywolfie

tdipaul said:


> The value of machines seems to have dropped off immensely the last few years too. Can buy some real nice big 80's/90's even 2000 era machines for under $300 all the time now. Seems they were $600- $800 machines not that long ago. There goes the profit.
> 
> 
> I think the lack of snow here is the main driver of the decline. There are a lot of people saying "It hardly snows now, I'll just shovel it"


i think part of that is there is now more people fixing and selling them so there is now more supply than demand which is why i usually won't spend much on a snowblower and if a machine needs parts it is more likely to just become parts. no point putting $50+ into a machine that i am only going to get maybe $150 out of and i will likely struggle to get that. it is part of the reason i have been swapping parts off a decent machines onto a machine for my nephew. minus well build a nicer machine for my nephew because it won't effect the value of the other machine that i am taking parts off of. the only options that usually effect snowblower value is stuff like electric start and even then depends on the person.


----------



## rod330

tdipaul said:


> In my area (NJ) I dont see any profit potential in reselling at all.
> I think the lack of snow here is the main driver of the decline. There are a lot of people saying "It hardly snows now, I'll just shovel it"


This is no real profit in buying, refurbishing and selling snow blowers. They do take up a lot of space and dealing with buyers can often be a pain in the ass. However, I don't do it for profit.  It's purely an entertaining retirement hobby for me and I'm fortunate enough to have two buildings with 4,700' of space. My enjoyment is making neglected machines as functional and reliable as I reasonably can. And, it's rewarding to match them with buyers who couldn't otherwise afford a new machine or have the skills to refurbish an old one. For example, I've sold many machines to local one-man landscapers trying to make a buck in the winter, working single mothers and retirees.

Anybody who sells to the public likes to grouse about the occasional idiot buyers. That applies to every small business but I've met some wonderful people along the way. When most buyers see my shop and the assortment of oddball toys, we often have long and interesting conversations.

Price is directly related to demand. When we have 2 or 3 consecutive seasons with very little accumulation, it's easy for people to avoid buying a snow blower-- or sell a machine taking up space in their garage. Just like the stock market, weather is cyclical so one or two harsh winters will reverse the current trend. If not, I'm fine keeping a few units sitting around until next season. 

On the flip side, I've sold a record number of older John Deere riding mowers and garden tractors this year because the local dealers couldn't get sufficient new stock because of the pandemic.

If you're in this for a profit, you're in it for all the wrong reasons. If profits are the driver, you need to operate a full-time small engine shop repairing mowers, tillers, generators, chain saws, weed eaters, etc. After watching my wife work 60- 70 hours a week as a small business owner, no way. If I wanted a job, I wouldn't have retired.

*tdipaul* - I'm not being critical of your comments. In fact, I agree with everything you said, just wanted to give my unique perspective on this.


----------



## orangputeh

what?????? you don't make profits doing this?

I make about $1.50 an hour....... you're right Rod, the satisfaction is in the doing. On my wife's advice I take before and after pictures. I really don't keep track of hours . Most of the money goes into upgrading tools , new garage tools, more projects etc. It's cool that not one cent of "house" money has been used for my hobby.

Most people are great. It's not unusual to spend an hour or two talking about everything under the sun and then look at the snowblower. Anyone who bothers to come to my garage usually buys. 

The most satisfaction I have received is when the 2 of the local shops have referred people to me who either wanted a good used snowblower or do a repair they no longer do. Also have had people come from other other states to look and buy some of my older classics that were completely refurbed.


----------



## paulm12

I'm not in the league of orangputeh, or rod330, but my repair hobby definitely pays for materials and additional tools. And like with them, I enjoy it. And I have sold over $100 of parts from free machines this weekend. Woohoo !!! 

tx


----------



## orangputeh

paulm12 said:


> I'm not in the league of orangputeh, or rod330, but my repair hobby definitely pays for materials and additional tools. And like with them, I enjoy it. And I have sold over $100 of parts from free machines this weekend. Woohoo !!!
> 
> tx


It is nice when you can supply an owner on a hard to find part or a NLA part. picking up another free parts machine tomorrow ( hopefully if owner does not change mind ). It has a seized engine but just like PickNPull the parts are worth more than the whole.

I can never move. It would be a nightmare. let the kids deal with the mess when I'm gone.........


----------



## crazzywolfie

machines are always worth more as parts than they are together but then again you really need space to store them or the parts you strip off them. 

hopefully the engine is just stuck and not seized. i know i picked up a snowblower about a month ago that the person said it was seized. had oil in the crankcase so i knew it was likely just a stuck piston. took no effort at all to free up and it ran pretty good once it was


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> This is no real profit in buying, refurbishing and selling snow blowers. They do take up a lot of space and dealing with buyers can often be a pain in the ass. However, I don't do it for profit. It's purely an entertaining retirement hobby for me and I'm fortunate enough to have two buildings with 4,700' of space. My enjoyment is making neglected machines as functional and reliable as I reasonably can. And, it's rewarding to match them with buyers who couldn't otherwise afford a new machine or have the skills to refurbish an old one. For example, I've sold many machines to local one-man landscapers trying to make a buck in the winter, working single mothers and retirees.
> 
> Anybody who sells to the public likes to grouse about the occasional idiot buyers. That applies to every small business but I've met some wonderful people along the way. When most buyers see my shop and the assortment of oddball toys, we often have long and interesting conversations.
> 
> Price is directly related to demand. When we have 2 or 3 consecutive seasons with very little accumulation, it's easy for people to avoid buying a snow blower-- or sell a machine taking up space in their garage. Just like the stock market, weather is cyclical so one or two harsh winters will reverse the current trend. If not, I'm fine keeping a few units sitting around until next season.
> 
> On the flip side, I've sold a record number of older John Deere riding mowers and garden tractors this year because the local dealers couldn't get sufficient new stock because of the pandemic.
> 
> If you're in this for a profit, you're in it for all the wrong reasons. If profits are the driver, you need to operate a full-time small engine shop repairing mowers, tillers, generators, chain saws, weed eaters, etc. After watching my wife work 60- 70 hours a week as a small business owner, no way. If I wanted a job, I wouldn't have retired.
> 
> *tdipaul* - I'm not being critical of your comments. In fact, I agree with everything you said, just wanted to give my unique perspective on this.


nice that you added tool recommendations to this thread since the right tool for the job is so important. I have almost every tool you listed.......mainly from trial and error........starting with el cheapo and working my way up.

BTW , what drill bit brand do you recommend? I use Drill Hog premium but would like to try other brand bits. I have to drill thru impellers for impeller kits and want some really good bits to drill thru hardened steel like drive axles and such.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> BTW , what drill bit brand do you recommend? I use Drill Hog premium


I've been wanting to try Drill Hog bits- they have a great reputation. I use an ancient set of USA made Craftsman along with newer DeWalt, Milwaukee and Bosch bits (all titanium). They're all very good and serviceable but not great. Hopefully others will chime in with better recommendations.
For wood, I like Milwaukee step drill bits and hole saw sets. Bosch Daredevil spade bits are outstanding.


----------



## crazzywolfie

when it comes to doing stuff like impeller mods i usually just use the cheap 100 packs of titanium coated drill bits that go on sale for $10. i usually use the tiny drill bits that are useless to make a pilot hole and then usually step up to whatever size i want the hole. seems to help prevent the larger bits from getting burnt up as quick. i also think they seem to work better at high speeds but i guess that is why they are called high speed drill bits. i also got a couple sets of titanium coated stepper drill bits that i also got for $10 for a set of 3 and have been pretty happy with them also. project farm also did some testing of drill bits. he also tested some sharpeners also.


----------



## tdipaul

I have never bought a machine just to flip it. I fix them up just for the fun of it like many of you. Its very rewarding to see a non-runner throwing snow again. I get killed on the back-end because I get emotionally attached and replaced too many things to make it nice for "Me" to use. This makes me the worlds worst reseller (or the best,, from the Buyers perpective)

Either losing money {or} leaving lots of things for the next owner to deal with. The latter is not really adding any value and IMO is the reason why many Buyers are skittish and ask that age old question "Are you the original owner?"

As far as making any profit it all comes down to what it was purchased for, what it needed to be "nice" again, and the weather.


----------



## ou2mame

tdipaul said:


> I have never bought a machine just to flip it. I fix them up just for the fun of it like many of you. Its very rewarding to see a non-runner throwing snow again. I get killed on the back-end because I get emotionally attached and replaced too many things to make it nice for "Me" to use. This makes me the worlds worst reseller (or the best,, from the Buyers perpective)
> 
> Either losing money {or} leaving lots of things for the next owner to deal with. The latter is not really adding any value and IMO is the reason why many Buyers are skittish and ask that age old question "Are you the original owner?"
> 
> As far as making any profit it all comes down to what it was purchased for, what it needed to be "nice" again, and the weather.


I'm pretty careful with even the free blowers that I take in because I could definitely get underwater on a piece of equipment pretty quickly. But generally my rule is if I can't double my money I'm not going to touch it. Most blowers by me just need a carb cleaning and general maintenance, very rarely do they need much more than that. I sell maybe 15-20 blowers a winter depending on what I find during the rest of the year and how much it snows. I use the extra cash to fund my hobbies. Right now I have 12 sitting in my back yard, 9 or 10 needed nothing but a carb cleaning, and a couple needed some minor work. I hope it snows haha


----------



## crazzywolfie

i will usually take a free blower as long as i can at least use it for parts. yes some are sometimes not worth repairing because the cost to repair them is more than the machine is worth but they are still usually worth decent money as parts. there is a few things i have been considering trying to make. when you start getting cables that are $70+ it gets really temping to try and make your own for like $10 instead. it is hard to make money on a machine if it needs a $70 cable or just sell it off as is for parts and let someone else deal with it. i know my neighbor pretty much made his deflector into a manual deflector because the $70 cable failed.


----------



## orangputeh

Like any other hobby or business there is a gamble. Winter before last I ran out of blowers to sell. No exaggeration I could have sold 10 more. Last winter was mediocre and things ground to a halt because of the pandemic shutdown in March just when we were getting storms in March.

This summer has been pretty good. So much so that I am giving away an old Honda ( that I spent too too too much time fixing up ) for some lucky family this weekend. It's real nice giving away snowblowers occasionally. Once someone gave one back to me when they moved away from the snow or people get the word around to their friends and neighbors that you have good used ones for sales.

I do hope we get a strong winter because when the garage/yard fills up I get a little antsy.

Plus the ol ball and chain starts giving me grief. I tell her to stop looking out the windah........


----------



## crazzywolfie

Bart Barr said:


> I was combing the classified ads on used snowblowers, most sellers never reply and sellers and buyers have different takes on what they are worth. I have seen used ones that belong in a scrap yard that sellers want a fortune for them, and I have seen ones that the rust was painted over with a can of spray paint, and if you're lucky like me I found a bargain. One guy selling a used one got all emotional with me saying it's hard for him to give it up cause he loves his snowblower so he says it takes BIG money for him to part with it,,, I told him to stick it up his ass, then he got nasty with me calling me names cause I refused to buy it. So I asked him I thought you loved it so much you didn't want to sell it so I did you a favor by not buying it, so he calls me a son bich?


really sounds like you were being a A-hole if a seller is calling you names. i won't even waste time messaging someone that is asking more than something is worth. you don't like the price or if it is way more than it is worth don't message them. there is no need to low ball someone so you can possibly make a money. imagine having to deal with enough lowballers messaging you the same crap over and over you do sometimes send out rude responses. i know i have. it is almost like a game for some of these clowns. i know i have considered parting out some machines so i don't have to deal with the idiots that would likely low ball me on a rusty machine.


----------



## ou2mame

orangputeh said:


> Like any other hobby or business there is a gamble. Winter before last I ran out of blowers to sell. No exaggeration I could have sold 10 more. Last winter was mediocre and things ground to a halt because of the pandemic shutdown in March just when we were getting storms in March.
> 
> This summer has been pretty good. So much so that I am giving away an old Honda ( that I spent too too too much time fixing up ) for some lucky family this weekend. It's real nice giving away snowblowers occasionally. Once someone gave one back to me when they moved away from the snow or people get the word around to their friends and neighbors that you have good used ones for sales.
> 
> I do hope we get a strong winter because when the garage/yard fills up I get a little antsy.
> 
> Plus the ol ball and chain starts giving me grief. I tell her to stop looking out the windah........


LOL yeah... i've got a large hill in my back yard and a shed at the base of it, so my "blower parking lot" is the space behind the shed, up the hill. As the summer months roll on that hill starts looking like a snowblower grave yard. The shed is full, the garage is full... I list a couple easy to sell blowers in the fall and then I wait until we have snow forecasts to list the rest and hopefully... hopefully i'm sold out by feb lol


----------



## crazzywolfie

Bart Barr said:


> The seller lied to me, the pic he posted me was fake, all he did was painted over the rust, I had a right to be pissed cause I traveled a long way to look at it


you can always google an image if you think a seller is being dishonest. not much you can do about liars


Bart Barr said:


> You sound like a dealer, and good luck to you, it's the new model dealers I have issues with , I can't just walk in and buy a new snow blower like going thru the checkout at Walmart, I wish dealers or salesmen would just shut their mouths and say nothing and it would be an easy sale for them, the biggest insult to me is when they ask me why I need it for? What? am I too stupid to know WHY I need a snow blower for? Why did I walk in to the dealer for if I didn't intend to buy one? I hear that dealers are crying that Home Pot and Lowe's is taking all their sales away, NO WONDER! At least at those stores the people working there don't ask customers stupid questions!


and the people at big box stores likely don't care if you buy the right machine for what you needs. they just care about money which is why the dealer was asking you questions. you can't recommend the best snowblower for your needs if you don't have some info.


----------



## orangputeh

Bart Barr said:


> You sound like a dealer, and good luck to you, it's the new model dealers I have issues with , I can't just walk in and buy a new snow blower like going thru the checkout at Walmart, I wish dealers or salesmen would just shut their mouths and say nothing and it would be an easy sale for them, the biggest insult to me is when they ask me why I need it for? What? am I too stupid to know WHY I need a snow blower for? Why did I walk in to the dealer for if I didn't intend to buy one? I hear that dealers are crying that Home Pot and Lowe's is taking all their sales away, NO WONDER! At least at those stores the people working there don't ask customers stupid questions!


I ask people the same thing. I'm not going to sell a huge Honda HS1132 to someone who wants a blower for a deck. or a small HS50 for someone with a huge driveway. I ask about if they have a flat or sloped driveway. Ask if it's gravel , dirt , or asphalt. Ask if they can attack the snow when fresh or if they wait a couple days. Ask about the size of their berms.

I am not a dealer . But I do care about doing people right. A lot of my sales are from word of mouth. I love what I do. It's a hobby and many buyers become friends. 

I don't like to deal with people like you and will probably put you on mute. Too immature.


----------



## rod330

Bart Barr raised an interesting point about finding a new high-end snowblower. One of the local John Deere dealers posted this on their Facebook page:
_*Our John Deere inventory is very low due to high demand and delayed production.*_
Interestingly enough, I've flipped a record number of refurbished John Deere riding mowers and garden tractors for premium prices this summer. It's a little too soon to tell but it could lead to a higher demand for used snow blowers if Honda, Toro and Ariens dealers are experiencing similar shortages.

I sold a snowblower today to a very nice gentleman who moved to NE Ohio from Portland two weeks ago. He said the riots were one of the reasons they moved. Sadly, they took a beating on the price of their home.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Bart Barr raised an interesting point about finding a new high-end snowblower. One of the local John Deere dealers posted this on their Facebook page:
> _*Our John Deere inventory is very low due to high demand and delayed production.*_
> Interestingly enough, I've flipped a record number of refurbished John Deere riding mowers and garden tractors for premium prices this summer. It's a little too soon to tell but it could lead to a higher demand for used snow blowers if Honda, Toro and Ariens dealers are experiencing similar shortages.
> 
> I sold a snowblower today to a very nice gentleman who moved to NE Ohio from Portland two weeks ago. He said the riots were one of the reasons they moved. Sadly, they took a beating on the price of their home.


Funny you mention this. People are fleeing the Bay Area in California to move to our small mountain town and they have cash for houses, 4 wheel drives , and snowblowers. I am accommodating them......lol.


----------



## orangputeh

I get these messages once in awhile.

today it was from a single mother who is 7 months pregnant that only has a budget of X dollars that has answered one of my ads ( about 500 short ) . She wants me to "help" her out with a good deal.

Am I a charity or welfare office?

I get messages from people with cancer, people on disability social security , and every other sad story imaginable. Sorry can't help the whole world. I have given away for free many snowblowers. Have repaired many snowblowers for free or just the cost of parts.

But could NOT do this if I never sold machines at a fair price. How the heck do people think I can buy tools and parts to do all this?

And in most cases the people I have helped for free are the biggest PIA's. They keep expecting free services for the rest of their lives. Hate to be rude but I have had to tell them a big NO after the second free repair. Then I charge them and never hear from them again. Unfortunately they are users.

Most people are good but it's these few that ruin it for everyone else. 

Rant over.


----------



## paulm12

yeah orang, it seems the biggest complainers usually aren't the ones who really could use a hand. I think you are doing right with how you handle things, and I appreciate that you do help out those who truly need it.

tx


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> today it was from a single mother who is 7 months pregnant that only has a budget of X dollars that has answered one of my ads ( about 500 short ) . She wants me to "help" her out with a good deal.


I currently have the luxury of offering low, medium and higher priced machines for sale. If someone tells me they can't afford the advertised model, I reassure them I have one or two other lower priced machines to pick from. I guess that's one of the very few advantages of having a boatload of refurbished snow blowers


----------



## crazzywolfie

Bart Barr said:


> I know by past experience that the other guy will get his diggs in and end up insulting me
> So what I do is get my insults in first to him and beat him before he insults me


with an attitude like that you won't make many friends especially around here.


----------



## tabora

Bart Barr said:


> So what I do is get my insults in first to him and beat him before he insults me


We don't have customers like you, because we don't ALLOW them to become customers. If it's obvious up front that there are anger management issues, we decline their business. We don't need the aggravation, and if the initial encounter goes as you've indicated, we certainly don't want to deal with such poor attitude with any service issues down the line.


----------



## orangputeh

tabora said:


> We don't have customers like you, because we don't ALLOW them to become customers. If it's obvious up front that there are anger management issues, we decline their business. We don't need the aggravation, and if the initial encounter goes as you've indicated, we certainly don't want to deal with such poor attitude with any service issues down the line.


I had a guy like this come to buy a Honda from me. He was rude and condenscending. he handed me the full purchase price in cash and I gave it back to him and said I didnt need his business.

knew he would be a major PIA down the road.


----------



## orangputeh

had a guy want me to deliver one of my blowers about 35 miles away, pay full price plus an extra $100 sight unseen. emailed me about 10 times.

I told him to come here and pay cash first. he insisted on paying me by Venmo and siad there was no need to come look at it first.

told him to take a hike.....


----------



## evh

Many of you resellers have commented about the drop in sales due to the lack of snow the last few years. I am sharing the wording I am adding to my listings to bring the customers running:

COVID, drought, killer hornets, hurricanes, fires, riots... you don't think we’ll get a lot of snow?

Snow blowers are flying off the shelves…

Please send me $500 in cash for each listing you add it to.

Happy Selling!


----------



## Mountain Man

orangputeh said:


> had a guy want me to deliver one of my blowers about 35 miles away, pay full price plus an extra $100 sight unseen. emailed me about 10 times.
> 
> I told him to come here and pay cash first. he insisted on paying me by Venmo and siad there was no need to come look at it first.
> 
> told him to take a hike.....


There are multiple Venmo payment scams. I dont use any pay apps. Cash and postal money if it was a item being shipped.


----------



## rod330

On the topic of shop equipment, I strongly encourage anyone servicing small engines to use a proper safety can for storage of oily rags before disposal. Spontaneous combustion from oily rags is not a myth. I own the 10 gal version of this Justrite can which is expensive at $55 but worth every penny.


----------



## orangputeh

am almost out and the snow still hasnt flown


----------



## rod330

I'm finding myself simultaneously working on a group of six Ariens machines. I usually try to avoid refurbishing more than two at a time but I'm attempting to get these finished as the selling season is ramping up. This is where my 37 point checklist really comes in handy so I don't overlook anything.

Now, this has created an interesting "workflow" challenge as I try to make myself more efficient. I use my lift table for machines that need some type of engine work since that's easier done at eye level. Otherwise, I put a unit in the service position, split it, or tip back on the handlebars depending on the task. My objective is to finish these at the same time; not to perform the same tasks at the same time. After all, I'm constrained to one lift table and waiting for various parts to arrive. I use two rolling carts to transport commonly used hand tools, fluids or parts from machine to machine. I'm considering adding a third tool tray table such as this:








Oddly, this hospital style bed table is much less expensive.








Have I lost my mind? Should I go back to working on just two or three at a time?
What have you done to make yourself efficient if you're working on two or more machines at the same time?


----------



## rod330

rod330 said:


> Have I lost my mind? Should I go back to working on just two or three at a time?


I answered my own question. I have lost my mind. I can't sell six at one time so I'm not sure why I thought it was important to finish them all at once. 
*However, the core question remains-- what have you done to make your processes or workshop more efficient when you have two or more projects at the same time?*


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I'm finding myself simultaneously working on a group of six Ariens machines. I usually try to avoid refurbishing more than two at a time but I'm attempting to get these finished as the selling season is ramping up. This is where my 37 point checklist really comes in handy so I don't overlook anything.
> 
> Now, this has created an interesting "workflow" challenge as I try to make myself more efficient. I use my lift table for machines that need some type of engine work since that's easier done at eye level. Otherwise, I put a unit in the service position, split it, or tip back on the handlebars depending on the task. My objective is to finish these at the same time; not to perform the same tasks at the same time. After all, I'm constrained to one lift table and waiting for various parts to arrive. I use two rolling carts to transport commonly used hand tools, fluids or parts from machine to machine. I'm considering adding a third tool tray table such as this:
> View attachment 168681
> 
> 
> Oddly, this hospital style bed table is much less expensive.
> View attachment 168682
> 
> 
> Have I lost my mind? Should I go back to working on just two or three at a time?
> What have you done to make yourself efficient if you're working on two or more machines at the same time?


just bought that 2 tray moving cart that HF had for sale for $29.99. LOVE it. saves so much time to have the most used tools and items available.

I like doing 2 machines at once just for the variety. also have a checklist . I always start at same machine and work the same order of things. I just put one or two words on checklist and I know there may be 5 things for that one word. Like "bucket" means straighten ends, adjust scraper bar, adjust skid shoes , check for cracks and weld, touch up paint etc. I don't need to write down each procedure. One word suffices. Have done so many it just becomes second nature.

I do have a master list with everything spelled out. I do look at it when done with service to make sure I have done everything. Sometimes I do miss something.

When I sell a machine I like to buy more tools, parts and hardware. Belts, cables, shear pins, shiny nuts and bolts, and all the little grommets, O rings, and weird stuff to keep in stock. At first I thought I only needed a couple of each part but now I know I need more and more. With shipping times becoming longer I cant wait weeks anymore so order more at one time.


----------



## ou2mame

Yeah that's key. You need to have commonly used parts on hand. Sometimes you clean a carb and it's just not cooperating and at 12 bucks it's not worth the time to go any further. I always buy multiple carbs and keep them on hand. 9 times out of ten the blowers I take in just need a carb cleaning and lube. 

I have a one car garage so for me I can only work on one machine at a time. I try to fix them as soon as I get them, grease and lube and make sure it works. Then when someone wants to buy it months later I'll give it a once over and make sure its good to go.


----------



## orangputeh

On some machines I do upgrades such as impeller kit and other things. I'll put some painters tape on control panel with a list of them including selling price. It just reminds me what to tell the buyer the extras the blower has and why I am selling for such an outrageous price......


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> With shipping times becoming longer I cant wait weeks anymore so order more at one time.


Every part I've recently ordered that was shipped by USPS has been a complete disaster. Items aren't scanned, can't be tracked and showing up a week or two late- if at all. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## Oneacer

Actually, my parts via USPS have come days before they are supposed to be here ... must be an area thing?


----------



## rod330

oneacer said:


> Actually, my parts via USPS have come days before they are supposed to be here ... must be an area thing?


I sure hope so!


----------



## paulm12

USPS by me has been fine.

tx


----------



## Oneacer

Lol, Maybe Trump removed the sorting machines from your post office ......lol


----------



## ou2mame

Here in Long Island USPS is a couple days slower than usual but not as terrible as it has been in the past. My major issues with USPS was the carrier. We had this younger woman who smelled like tequila and she would mark our packages as delivered but they weren't, and they would show up a couple days later. I had to call the post office a couple times when it was something I needed, and mysteriously she would show up in her Corolla and deliver it.


----------



## tabora

ou2mame said:


> My major issues with USPS was the carrier.


Yeah, I've got one of those at my retail location; finally started having all packages shipped to our home address to insure we received them.


----------



## 140278

rod330 said:


> Every part I've recently ordered that was shipped by USPS has been a complete disaster. Items aren't scanned, can't be tracked and showing up a week or two late- if at all. Anybody else having this issue?


more issues with fedex than usps and ups, i sent a check to HD though usps, i got sent back 1/2 of the envelope HD got the other 1/2, payment missed 
fed ex i have had packages stolen when dropped in front of the garage door, so i set up a account with them saying leave at side door only ,where does one driver leave a package with a new motor in it? garage door, did i find it? NOPE stolen . shipper understood, fedex nope i'm still fighting them and the same driver still drops in front of the garage door. 
i did get him last time and asked to please read his computer as it shows side door , well he doesn't speak or understand english.


----------



## rod330

I picked up this ancient office chair for a few dollars today. They used to be called a "secretary's chair" but I suppose you'd be written up by Human Resources for using the term "secretary" nowadays. It should make it a little easier to work on machines when they're not on my lift table. The professional mechanics seats are well over $100 but I think this will be even better.


----------



## rod330

I added even more bargain workshop furniture today. A local medical office closed and I got two more stools, a platform cart and two utility carts for $90. The white cart has drawers, a foldable side table and 4 swivel casters- it's perfect for me. Ok, enough buying....more working and selling


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I picked up this ancient office chair for a few dollars today. They used to be called a "secretary's chair" but I suppose you'd be written up by Human Resources for using the term "secretary" nowadays. It should make it a little easier to work on machines when they're not on my lift table. The professional mechanics seats are well over $100 but I think this will be even better.
> View attachment 168760


real good idea. took this free desk apart. the top came off and the two sets of drawers were separate. Those drawers come in real handy in 2 different spots of garage.


----------



## rod330

Vintage office furniture, especially from the 1960's, can be great for the workshop. I have two old steel work tables, a lateral file cabinet, a vertical cabinet and metal bookshelves for storage. They are all industrial quality and were very inexpensive.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Vintage office furniture, especially from the 1960's, can be great for the workshop. I have two old steel work tables, a lateral file cabinet, a vertical cabinet and metal bookshelves for storage. They are all industrial quality and were very inexpensive.


My biggest issue now is space. I take machines apart and put parts in those big Costco bins. Don't have any more room. It's hard to keep things outside under tarps in winter when there is 3-4 feet of snow. I have no choice but to keep some machines outside covered up and can spend a considerable amount of time digging out.

Have a shed out back but that's full of boxes of stuff that the wife doesnt wanna get rid of. and yard tools, etc.Was thinking about putting some kind over hang on outside of garage for those bins.

I used to be able to put 2 cars in this garage.It was great in winter. Now I'm just like every other schmuck digging out their vehicles after a snow storm cause they have too much stuff in garage.


----------



## paulm12

We need some pics of you playing basketball out there ...

tx


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> My biggest issue now is space. I take machines apart and put parts in those big Costco bins. Don't have any more room. It's hard to keep things outside under tarps in winter when there is 3-4 feet of snow.


I don't know anything about them (quality, cost, etc.) but I noticed Mustie1 has a few of those tent-like sheds that seem like a decent alternative.....not sure how they'd hold up to the amount of snow you get but he's in New Hampshire.





Amazon.com: Quictent 10’x20’ Carport Car Canopy Heavy Duty Galvanized Frame Car Shelter with Ground Bar-White: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: Quictent 10’x20’ Carport Car Canopy Heavy Duty Galvanized Frame Car Shelter with Ground Bar-White: Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com




In NE Ohio there are dozens and dozens of Amish businesses specializing in wood sheds and small barns. Morton and other companies also sell a lot of pole barns. Again, I've never investigated them but I'd assume they are price competitive....maybe just a midwest thing but almost everybody living on an acre or more has a barn or shed of some kind.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i got one of them car tents and it seems to do pretty decent. the biggest thing is to just brush the snow off once in a while and make sure it is anchored down and kept square. if you got space behind or beside your garage could always build a lean to storage area. this is a pic of the 1 my grandpa built for his boat to keep it out of the weather. luckily for him was able to just continue the steel roof off the existing garage. he use to just keep the boat inside the back garage till they moved there full time at which point it got pushed outside.


----------



## rod330

I recently added a couple of new Milwaukee M12 tools on sale from HD- a cutoff wheel and a 3/8" stubby impact driver. They inspired me to clean the layers of oil, grease and anti-seize off some of the cordless tools I use the most for refurbishing snow blowers and garden tractors. I have other Milwaukee cordless tools for other tasks and every one of them has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I recently added a couple of new Milwaukee M12 tools on sale from HD- a cutoff wheel and a 3/8" stubby impact driver. They inspired me to clean the layers of oil, grease and anti-seize off some of the cordless tools I use the most for refurbishing snow blowers and garden tractors. I have other Milwaukee cordless tools for other tasks and every one of them has exceeded my expectations.
> View attachment 168854
> View attachment 168855
> View attachment 168856
> View attachment 168857
> View attachment 168858


i was thinking of waiting until christmas unless the prices are good now. i want a 3/8 ratchet and cut off wheel. but probably will get more......


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> i was thinking of waiting until christmas unless the prices are good now. i want a 3/8 ratchet and cut off wheel. but probably will get more......


If you subscribe to Home Depot's "daily specials" emails, they sometimes have great tool deals with free shipping. CPO Outlets on eBay is another good source for Milwaukee...at least a good way to compare pricing. 

That M12 cutoff wheel is a little BEAST. I've already used it a few times and was shocked how well it performed.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I recently added a couple of new Milwaukee M12 tools on sale from HD- a cutoff wheel and a 3/8" stubby impact driver. They inspired me to clean the layers of oil, grease and anti-seize off some of the cordless tools I use the most for refurbishing snow blowers and garden tractors. I have other Milwaukee cordless tools for other tasks and every one of them has exceeded my expectations.
> View attachment 168854
> View attachment 168855
> View attachment 168856
> View attachment 168857
> View attachment 168858


I bought the 3/8 ratchet set..............now see what you've done!!!!!!
next will be the cut off wheel.........it'll never end.


----------



## aa335

orangputeh said:


> I bought the 3/8 ratchet set..............now see what you've done!!!!!!
> next will be the cut off wheel.........it'll never end.


Almost got me too. I must resist GAS.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> If you subscribe to Home Depot's "daily specials" emails, they sometimes have great tool deals with free shipping. CPO Outlets on eBay is another good source for Milwaukee...at least a good way to compare pricing.
> 
> That M12 cutoff wheel is a little BEAST. I've already used it a few times and was shocked how well it performed.


do you also use air tools? I do a lot of grinding and prep work for painting and powder coating. right now I have a small air compressor for just blow cleaning but was thinking of going all the way with something big.


----------



## RIT333

Unless you are going to be running your air tools for a long time, you don't need that big of a compressor.


----------



## Oneacer

I have a 33 gallon in my shop which does everything I need, as well as a 20 gallon up in my garage for my cars and bikes ... Just got a retractable hose reel for the shop,... should have done that years ago....


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> do you also use air tools? I do a lot of grinding and prep work for painting and powder coating. right now I have a small air compressor for just blow cleaning but was thinking of going all the way with something big.


I wish I had the skills to do painting and powder coating. I'm happy if I can make respectable rattle can touch ups. 
Most of my air tools have been replaced by cordless Milwaukees so the compressors are typically used to fill up tires and blow out gunk. I still rely on an air hammer to punch an axle stuck to a rim.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i got a compressor with a 60 gallon tank. it has paid for itself many times over already. it runs pretty much any tool i use including a sandblaster. you don't need quite that large of a tank to run tools but it is nice so when i need to i can continuously run tools without having to stop and let the compressor catch up. it was also pretty cheap. it cost me $508 brand new plus another $100 or so to have it hooked up.


----------



## RoyM1

Guys, what could you say about these models? 6 Best Two-Stage Snow Blowers Reviewed (Oct. 2020)
I'm looking for a blower around $500, and a friend shared this review saying there might be decent machines


----------



## RIT333

Unless you go with a used machine, $500 will not get you a decent new snowblower.


----------



## rod330

RoyM1 said:


> Guys, what could you say about these models? 6 Best Two-Stage Snow Blowers Reviewed (Oct. 2020)
> I'm looking for a blower around $500, and a friend shared this review saying there might be decent machines


You'll want to provide a little more information- amount of annual snowfall in your area, size of driveway, slope vs. flat, gravel or concrete, etc.
*Generally speaking*, a Toro or Honda single stage snowblower is fine if you're not frequently clobbered with big storms and have a small to medium sized area to clear. They are easier to stow in the garage but require a gas-oil mixture for 2-cycle engines.
As RIT333 said, forget about finding a great 2-stage snowblower for $500 unless you're willing to buy used. I believe Honda offers the very best machines but they are far beyond your budget. Ariens and Toro are excellent and more affordable but even Ariens' Compact and Deluxe models will be in the $1000- $1400 range. Personally, I think one of the very best values in Arien's lineup is the 24" Platinum 24 SHO at $1600.
If $500 is your budget, look for a nice used Ariens or Toro. I sell completely refurbished Ariens for less than 1/2 the price of a comparable new unit.
Don't wait around too long- it's a seller's market right now. I've sold more units in the past 6 weeks than I've sold in the past two years combined.


----------



## crazzywolfie

RoyM1 said:


> Guys, what could you say about these models? 6 Best Two-Stage Snow Blowers Reviewed (Oct. 2020)
> I'm looking for a blower around $500, and a friend shared this review saying there might be decent machines


you should probably start your own thread instead of taking over another one


----------



## orangputeh

back to resellers. almost my biggest month ever in September. could have sold more if I had them ready. It just seems people are looking for quality used machines instead of buying new.

People wanna be ready for winter and at the same time be careful with their dollars during these uncertain times. I won't have anything left by the time it snows. I guess I'll go back to repairs more to stay busy and keep in pizza and beer money ( and my new Milwaukee tool obsession thanks to @rod330 )


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> keep in pizza and beer money ( and my new Milwaukee tool obsession thanks to @rod330 )


There are lots of ways to waste money... fast women, fast cars, golf, etc. Pizza, beer and Milwaukee tools sound like a better investment to me 

I've also been overwhelmed with sales. My giant pile of two stage machines is now down to 3 listed for sale and 5 more that are nearly finished. I need to spend a few minutes listing 4 single stage Toros but I expect they'll go even faster since they'll be cheap. I'm saving 3 ancient "project" machines and 2 garden tractors to play with during the middle of the winter. As mentioned above, I've sold more units in the past 6 weeks than I've sold in the past two years combined.


----------



## crazzywolfie

the Milwaukee is nice except when you have batteries fail. almost cheaper to just replace the tool than buy new batteries. i have almost been tempted to try the rigid stuff just for the lifetime warranty. as long as you get a nicer tools with brushless motors they should likely last better than the brushed stuff.

those toro's should sell quick. i sold one not that long ago and it sold for $150 and had it gone in less than 24 hours. could have probably got more for it but i was really just wanting it gone and the space back. the guy even drove 2 hours each way to get it on top of paying my full asking price. that is how you can tell you got something listed cheap lol.

i only got 1 maybe 2 snowblower left to fix up and sell. sold one the other day which was nice. really don't have space to store any more machines for the time being.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> There are lots of ways to waste money... fast women, fast cars, golf, etc. Pizza, beer and Milwaukee tools sound like a better investment to me
> 
> I've also been overwhelmed with sales. My giant pile of two stage machines is now down to 3 listed for sale and 5 more that are nearly finished. I need to spend a few minutes listing 4 single stage Toros but I expect they'll go even faster since they'll be cheap. I'm saving 3 ancient "project" machines and 2 garden tractors to play with during the middle of the winter. As mentioned above, I've sold more units in the past 6 weeks than I've sold in the past two years combined.


I kinda miss Bart....he would be bashing us resellers...maybe too much like dealers......nope, but i miss him anyway. he made me laugh as he was an expert on everything, he told us so.


----------



## RoyM1

ok, got it all! 
thank you, guys, a lot


----------



## orangputeh

The last couple months I have had 3 instances where people insisted I just deliver the blower sight unseen and they will pay me upon delivery.

Must be a new sort of scam? I politely tell them to come view the snowblower. If it checks out okay , pay me the cash, and then I will deliver. I don't hear from them again. Or they reply that they can't understand why i just wont deliever and get COD. 

The thing is I request a phone number to weed out the scammers and they do. I then cross check the number and their email name shows up and an address. The address checks out as real. the person checks out as real. Usually a professional like a doctor, real estate broker or long time resident.

So , I wonder what is going on? In each case the people live within 10 miles. Is their lives so complicated that they can't use 30 minutes to come view? In each case they say they know my snowblowers are good, the ads give them all the info they need and just want it delivered.

My radar says these people are legit. I'm usually pretty good at smelling out a scammer.Believe me I have had some real strange deals presented. 

Well anyway , I'm sticking to my guns.My blowers sell pretty easily and I'd rather set my own rules on who I am going to sell to.


----------



## crazzywolfie

most of the time i would usually not deliver. i would possibly consider it if they show up and ask but never agree to over messenger and i would only deliver in town. most of the time the city people 30-60 minutes away want me to deliver or meet part way but there is no way i would agree to that. i can live with maybe loosing $5 delivering in town but no way i am going to waste $20 or so on fuel for someone that may or not just be wasting time.


----------



## Oneacer

My last 4 blowers I sold in just over a week ... one was a neighbor, just walked that one over, and the other 3 were picked up.

I would never deliver a unit on my trailer to a location on a hope and a prayer. If I had cash in hand for the sale prior, I would give a free local, or charge for any distance delivery.


----------



## orangputeh

one guy said he would PP me $100 to bring the blower about 60 miles and I could keep it if he decided he did not want the blower...........I can't make that up.

I said "No thanks" and was wondering what planet he lived on "The Rich and Famous?" and I was his peon delivery boy?


----------



## rod330

I've had just two cases in the past year when buyers wanted to pay upon delivery without seeing the item. First, I had a pristine Ingersoll garden tractor advertised for $2,100. Despite my better judgment, I drove nearly an hour and discovered the guy had a barn full of Ingersoll tractors. He wanted to test it out which is not unreasonable. However, after 20 minutes watching him mow his weed infested lawn I said "ENOUGH". He rather begrudgingly paid the full price in ten, five and one dollar bills. Over the phone he promised to pay a $50 delivery fee (his number, not mine) but somehow just couldn't "find" enough cash. My delivery fee turned out to be six dirty, crumpled one dollar bills. Lesson learned.
In late August a guy wanted an Ariens Compact 24" delivered about 20 minutes away. He said he lived 90 minutes away and was buying it for his son. He promised to meet me at his son's house and pay for it. I could see myself waiting an hour in the son's driveway because dad was "caught in traffic". I told him to come to my shop, inspect the machine, pay for it and I'd gladly deliver....he refused so I declined. I think he messaged me 3 or 4 times saying he didn't understand why I wouldn't take his money.
I think Amazon and other online retailers have set the expectation that anything can be deposited on your doorstep within 24 hours without getting off the couch. Sorry, I'm not Amazon. Cash only at my shop and then we'll discuss delivery.
By the way, I think offering local delivery really helped boost my sales this season. I'd rather spend a few minutes loading and unloading a snowblower in my truck than spending an hour trying to cram one into a buyer's little SUV.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I've had just two cases in the past year when buyers wanted to pay upon delivery without seeing the item. First, I had a pristine Ingersoll garden tractor advertised for $2,100. Despite my better judgment, I drove nearly an hour and discovered the guy had a barn full of Ingersoll tractors. He wanted to test it out which is not unreasonable. However, after 20 minutes watching him mow his weed infested lawn I said "ENOUGH". He rather begrudgingly paid the full price in ten, five and one dollar bills. Over the phone he promised to pay a $50 delivery fee (his number, not mine) but somehow just couldn't "find" enough cash. My delivery fee turned out to be six dirty, crumpled one dollar bills. Lesson learned.
> In late August a guy wanted an Ariens Compact 24" delivered about 20 minutes away. He said he lived 90 minutes away and was buying it for his son. He promised to meet me at his son's house and pay for it. I could see myself waiting an hour in the son's driveway because dad was "caught in traffic". I told him to come to my shop, inspect the machine, pay for it and I'd gladly deliver....he refused so I declined. I think he messaged me 3 or 4 times saying he didn't understand why I wouldn't take his money.
> I think Amazon and other online retailers have set the expectation that anything can be deposited on your doorstep within 24 hours without getting off the couch. Sorry, I'm not Amazon. Cash only at my shop and then we'll discuss delivery.
> By the way, I think offering local delivery really helped boost my sales this season. I'd rather spend a few minutes loading and unloading a snowblower in my truck than spending an hour trying to cram one into a buyer's little SUV.


glad I'm not the only one this happens to. Have also had people very upset that I won't deliver sight unseen . One guy was only 5 miles away. I told him all he had to do was drive 5 miles, inspect machine, pay for it and I'd gladly deliver it. He wouldn't. His loss. It made me happy to sell it the next day to a very nice young couple and then I emailed the other guy ( because he was still wondering why I wouldnt bring it over to him ) and told him it sold.

I also deliver and it def helps sales cause most don't have a truck or have a trailer or have a friend with truck or trailer. Free within my town.

Most people I deal with are VERY nice. It's just the rest that I can't stand dealing with. The first person I can get to come and look at it usually buys 9 times out of 10. I can't stand back and forth emails with the person asking questions. I've learned they are just fishing or looking for a deal and then will low ball you.

I specifically state in my ads that I will gladly answer all questions in person. Cuts down on responses but the ones that do are more serious. The older I get the less patience I have with people.


----------



## rod330

I've had a few of buyers express interest in a particular snowblower but then start to overanalyze things when they see 4 or 5 others I also have for sale. Too many choices, I suppose. I've intentionally tried to keep a mix of low, medium and higher priced snow blowers ready to go so there's something for every budget. I cut them off immediately if they ask about ones I haven't finished and redirect them to the current "for sale" group. I can't remember the last time somebody showed up and didn't eventually buy one. My last sale was to a fellow who came to see my least expensive unit and ended up buying my most expensive unit the next day. That had nothing to do with my salesmanship; he just realized that spending a little bit more money would get a much more heavy duty machine.



orangputeh said:


> Most people I deal with are VERY nice.


Yep, same here- one of the best parts about doing this goofy snow blower thing is meeting some great people.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i wouldn't be against delivering but ideally i would usually like them to show up first and make sure it i what they want and what they expect especially if they are local. i would probably deliver within about 10 minutes drive of my house for free. anything farther would have to be discussed and would need non refundable deposit before i leave my driveway with the machine in my vehicle. i don't advertise delivery tho since i live 30 minutes from a city that is full of idiots that would want me to deliver and i call it a $20-$30 drive depending on which vehicle i drive.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I've had a few of buyers express interest in a particular snowblower but then start to overanalyze things when they see 4 or 5 others I also have for sale. Too many choices, I suppose. I've intentionally tried to keep a mix of low, medium and higher priced snow blowers ready to go so there's something for every budget. I cut them off immediately if they ask about ones I haven't finished and redirect them to the current "for sale" group. I can't remember the last time somebody showed up and didn't eventually buy one. My last sale was to a fellow who came to see my least expensive unit and ended up buying my most expensive unit the next day. That had nothing to do with my salesmanship; he just realized that spending a little bit more money would get a much more heavy duty machine.
> 
> 
> Yep, same here- one of the best parts about doing this goofy snow blower thing is meeting some great people.


It seems to me that people who come to the garage and see the other blowers and start asking about them usually don't buy any. It's confusing to them. I get a LOT of people who are new to snowblowers and it's just too much info to take in at a time.

I now usually say it's this machine and nothing else is available to make things simpler for them. Of course I ask questions about their needs like what size area, decks or driveways , etc to make sure they are looking at the right blower. If they really need something bigger or smaller I will tell them so and then point them to the right machine.

I never sell for the sake of selling . I really want them to get the right machine. If they are hesistant because the machine is used and if they appear to have the budget for them , I will encourage that they buy a NEW Honda even if it's $3000 so they can get a 3 year warranty and peace of mind. People appreciate that.

Lately most of my sales are not even advertised. Word of mouth or people will buy a 928 from me and then come back and buy a deck blower or a 724 for a big deck. Right now I have a list of 3-4 people who want a 624-724 when I have one available. I tell them they can find a better deal on one themselves and bring it to me for service but they would actually want to pay twice as much for one of mine cause they say they don't know what to look for and would rather pay more for one of mine where all the work has been done.

That is pretty satisfying that people trust me in that regard.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

So what is up with facebook marketplace I put 3 adds to sell snow blowers today and they hardly have any views 

Do you have to pay for the boost now to get any views? 

I have been busy with twins and haven't sold anything in a while. I used to get hundreds of views under a standard add but now that seems like it wont happen.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie

could depend on the machines or price. i never really looks at views on the items i have listed. things either get a ton of interest or very little. i think price sometimes effect this. also do you have them listed in the right category?


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> So what is up with facebook marketplace I put 3 adds to sell snow blowers today and they hardly have any views
> 
> Do you have to pay for the boost now to get any views?
> 
> I have been busy with twins and haven't sold anything in a while. I used to get hundreds of views under a standard add but now that seems like it wont happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Must be a regional thing. I rarely sell on FB. too many lowballers and tire kickers. most sales come from Craigslist with very detailed ad and lots of pictures. sold 2 more today. record summer/fall and it hasnt even started snowing. won't have anything left for snow time


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie, take a look at post #373


rod330 said:


> Here's a little heads up if you're posting items for sale on *Facebook Marketplace.*
> First, if your listing isn't getting many views, delete it and repost. I have found a few of my ads have somehow been "stuck" in FB. An easy way to test this is to browse ads using one or two words from your listing title in a search. If you don't see your own ad, it's not showing up for anybody else either.
> 
> Secondly, FB is now using some asinine computer algorithm to ensure you're not violating their rules. For example, I've learned after considerable trial and error that the following keywords automatically trigger a "violation of our policy against selling animals".
> 
> Shell Rotella
> NGK
> referring to a snowblower as a "beast"
> Yep, you just can't make this kind of nonsense up.


----------



## 140278

same on Craig's list no views delete and repost , just change the wording a bit, when i sold my old cub LT in july first round nada second sold in a few hours with different photos and wording


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> Snowbelt_subie, take a look at post #373


Thanks I'm out of the loop here lol 

I reposted this morning. One had 3 views one had 6 and one had 38.

It's pretty sad when offer up gets more views than fb marketplace I used to get 1,000s on some items I was selling.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

good info on ads.

from now on my ads will say.

Honda snowblower for sale
That's it. 
$

even if you price it wrong on FB you get an error message.


----------



## rod330

I saw this local advertisement for a Craftsman snow blower for $300. I'm going to raise my prices tomorrow  

"The only issue is that the tires are screwed into the rims to avoid the tires from slipping in the rims. The screws can be removed and new tubes installed as you can see in the last picture. (I have the two new tubes to be included)."


----------



## orangputeh

hahaha.

you should raise your prices because you have quality machines and all the necessary work has been done so the machine is ready to work. who else does that anymore??? Hardly anyone.

I mention this in my ads and it works because I ask the buyers why they bought my machine when there are similar machines for hundreds less. They always say " you say all the work has been done " . it's a good selling point. 

most owners will not spend $100-200 or more servicing/repair a machine before selling . I can not believe some of the junk out there and their prices but they do sell. Sometimes the new owner brings the machine to me and have to spend several hundred to bring it in good working order. I try to make them feel better by saying well now you have a machine that will work well and will only need to be serviced every couple years.

also when I sell a blower I also give the new owner the owners manual. I have to buy them on Ebay but I think it's worth it since it causes less problems down the road ( if they will read it )


----------



## Motor City

I've had some items that weren't moving. So I deleted the ad and re listed at a higher price and then sold. Facebook seems to manipulate exposure of ads. I won't get hardley any views and then all of a sudden in one day, I get slammed with inquires.


----------



## rod330

Motor City said:


> I've had some items that weren't moving. So I deleted the ad and re listed at a higher price and then sold. Facebook seems to manipulate exposure of ads. I won't get hardley any views and then all of a sudden in one day, I get slammed with inquires.


Interesting....I've noticed the exact same thing. I wish I had done a better job of keeping track of my buyers but I feel as if 80% come from Craigslist. FB's messenger results in a lot of time wasters.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i don't think craigs list is any better or worse than facebook. i find you get the time wasters no matter where you advertise. i had instances where on kijiji where i arranged with someone to buy something and not show up or have people randomly show up a day or 2 later after i moved onto selling to the next guy in line. yes you get some of the same idiots on facebook but i really don't feel like 1 is better than the other to deal with. as far as the views things go i have no clue how that works. when i list something on marketplace i also post it to the same 7 local buy and sell groups. heck i have sold quite a few things through facebook lately for full asking price. i am either not asking enough maybe it is just dumb luck. heck almost seems like i have gotten more stupid questions/responses through kijiji lately than through facebook.


----------



## orangputeh

crazzywolfie said:


> i don't think craigs list is any better or worse than facebook. i find you get the time wasters no matter where you advertise. i had instances where on kijiji where i arranged with someone to buy something and not show up or have people randomly show up a day or 2 later after i moved onto selling to the next guy in line. yes you get some of the same idiots on facebook but i really don't feel like 1 is better than the other to deal with. as far as the views things go i have no clue how that works. when i list something on marketplace i also post it to the same 7 local buy and sell groups. heck i have sold quite a few things through facebook lately for full asking price. i am either not asking enough maybe it is just dumb luck. heck almost seems like i have gotten more stupid questions/responses through kijiji lately than through facebook.


agree. I qualify people on Craigslist asking for phone number. Then check number on reverse directory. cuts down responses but also cuts down time wasters. no shows etc.
Also , I have never sold so many blowers at full asking price as this year. People not even asking and if they do I just say Ihaveother people interested ( which is true )

I just think this is because people are just watching their money more and don't want to spend double or more for brand new.

agree with @rod. most of my sales come from craigslist. at least 80% or more. FB responses are mostly lowballers , no shows , and "is this still available" and never hear from them again. A yard sale mentality.

When my sale price is $1500 and people respond with a $500 offer , sight unseen , I feel like responding Okay and then giving them a phony address 30 miles away. ( I havent done this )


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Yea I'm not sure what's going on with FB I've deleted and reposted the adds a couple times.

They are only getting 50-100 views over 3 days or so. I used to get 500-1000 views. 

Offer up app add has 3 times the views the FB adds do, it doesn't make any sense.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Offer up app add has 3 times the views the FB adds do, it doesn't make any sense.


i find apps like that come and go a lot. remember letgo? i don't know where you live but it is no longer available here. am guessing they started loosing money from not enough people using the apps and viewing their ads. ones like kijiji, craigs list and facebook are the only ones that seem to stick around and survive. they are not just some passing fad


----------



## rod330

I think the other thing happening with FB marketplace are the constant changes. Their screens and options have changed frequently over the last six months so I'm betting their code developers are be constantly tweaking their databases.


----------



## crazzywolfie

ya even the other day when i posted something it took a couple minutes for it to go through the Facebook filters or whatever and go live. definitely seem like they are always changing things.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

crazzywolfie said:


> i find apps like that come and go a lot. remember letgo? i don't know where you live but it is no longer available here. am guessing they started loosing money from not enough people using the apps and viewing their ads. ones like kijiji, craigs list and facebook are the only ones that seem to stick around and survive. they are not just some passing fad


Let go joined with offer up Into one. It's not bad I've sold a lot of things on offer up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

the snow hasnt even started and I only have one machine left. have 4-5 in the works but i don't like to rush. takes the fun out of it. 
this is the only one left. I get a lot of crap over it. haha. was gonna keep it but already have a couple other 80's.


----------



## paulm12

orang: I do like that Patriots model, and I always admired Bilichek and Brady (we'll see this year how each does without the other). I am glad you have been able to sell some machines, and I understand not having to rush thru the work.

Around here snowblowers are starting to sell (I am not a re-seller, much more of a tinkerer, and occasional seller). I have picked up a few older (more mature ??) machines to mess with for the next month or 2. 

tx


----------



## orangputeh

my neighbor came over asking if I would service his Honda again. I did it free a couple years ago . I did 3 other neighbors' free to keep the peace. with my music and grinding, sanding , other shop noises that it was prudent to keep people happy.

I told him the first service was free as a neighbor courtesy but I told him I would have to charge him this time my regular rate. same as dealer but dealer is now 2 months out.

He acted surprised and maybe a little taken back. Offered me some Omaha steaks but I said no. 

Am I wrong to ask for money from now on? I have done several emergency repairs for this guy over the last 2-3 winters. Free shear pins, adjustments and other things for no charge.

Now, feel like i am being taking advantage of. The other neighbors I did services for are cool. rarely bother me and then if they wanted an inspection or service they offer to pay.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> Am I wrong to ask for money from now on? I have done several emergency repairs for this guy over the last 2-3 winters. Free shear pins, adjustments and other things for no charge.


While I believe in helping my neighbors out, I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for money when you're performing a speciality service like small engine repair. After all, your time, tools and skills could be used to earn money refurbishing and selling another snowblower. 
We're blessed to have great neighbors. One neighbor sometimes annoys me by frequently borrowing tools. My father always told me to never borrow anything. He said you should just buy it yourself or make do without if you can't afford it. I've followed that principle.


----------



## Ziggy65

You have every right to charge for your services, and your neighbour should not be surprised nor offended. Your gut will tell you what is right and justified. Every neighbour does not need to be treated the same way, some are deserving of special favours, others not so much.


----------



## orangputeh

Ziggy65 said:


> You have every right to charge for your services, and your neighbour should not be surprised nor offended. Your gut will tell you what is right and justified. Every neighbour does not need to be treated the same way, some are deserving of special favours, others not so much.


I'm thinking of charging him a lot so he wont bother me anymore. I really cant be that mean but at least I can fantasize about that.

You're right about some neighbors. Some are a joy to help. They are friends and not users.


----------



## cpchriste

What's going on with prices this year? I've bought only half of what I could normally repair because prices are so high. In general, asking price has been twice normal price during the last 6 months or more. Is Denver an isolated case? Should I double my selling prices?


----------



## rod330

I've noticed the same thing but haven't boosted my prices. After starting this thread last year I raised my prices a wee bit based on excellent feedback I received from other members. To that end, my prices are now comparable to similar machines that have never been serviced. They're just advertised as "used a few times". I'm not looking to make much money at all- just want to cover my costs and move them out when finished.
This year? I'll post something on Monday, get swamped with inquires and it's gone in 3- 5 days with no negotiation from buyers. As of now I have just one posted but will list two tomorrow and have just two left to refurbish this season. I never expected to sell so many, especially before the first snowfall.

In the meantime, I randomly monitor other snowblowers for sale but I'm certainly not buying anything. This one made me laugh out loud tonight. Part of the seller's description reads: *everything works as it should, No longer have the need for it, Has electric start on it.*
Yep, that electric start is going to come in real handy


----------



## orangputeh

cpchriste said:


> What's going on with prices this year? I've bought only half of what I could normally repair because prices are so high. In general, asking price has been twice normal price during the last 6 months or more. Is Denver an isolated case? Should I double my selling prices?


Its been an unusual year (covid ) and used blowers are much preferred over new. people are being more careful with money. Last night sold another blower to first person for full asking price. listed day before had a bunch of replies. 

cant keep anything in stock. didnt sell a single blower between january and june. then all heck broke loose. once it starts snowing its gonna be nuts........and i wont have anything left.

guess will go back to repairing to help people keep what they have going.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I've noticed the same thing but haven't boosted my prices. After starting this thread last year I raised my prices a wee bit based on excellent feedback I received from other members. To that end, my prices are now comparable to similar machines that have never been serviced. They're just advertised as "used a few times". I'm not looking to make much money at all- just want to cover my costs and move them out when finished.
> This year? I'll post something on Monday, get swamped with inquires and it's gone in 3- 5 days with no negotiation from buyers. As of now I have just one posted but will list two tomorrow and have just two left to refurbish this season. I never expected to sell so many, especially before the first snowfall.
> 
> In the meantime, I randomly monitor other snowblowers for sale but I'm certainly not buying anything. This one made me laugh out loud tonight. Part of the seller's description reads: *everything works as it should, No longer have the need for it, Has electric start on it.*
> Yep, that electric start is going to come in real handy
> View attachment 169459


maybe a dumb question but how do you repair that recoil? drill out the rivets?


----------



## evh

orangputeh said:


> maybe a dumb question but how do you repair that recoil? drill out the rivets?


I think you do that or remove the entire shroud.


----------



## orangputeh

evh said:


> I think you do that or remove the entire shroud.


oh that s right. the coil /fly wheel cover. thanks.


----------



## Dauntae

I’ve done both, if doing other work I’ll take the time to romove the housing with starter but if that’s all I have to fix I just drill out the rivets, replace the pull cord and rivet back on.


----------



## RIT333

As i recall, you will need very short rivits, because the flywheel is very close to the housing.


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> maybe a dumb question but how do you repair that recoil? drill out the rivets?





evh said:


> I think you do that or remove the entire shroud.


It's a horrible design! It takes WAY too much work to just service the recoil starter. Lots of stuff has to come off...


----------



## rod330

The buyer gave me a deposit a while back and picked up this ST1236 this morning. It's one of the few I hated see go out the door. I kind of fell in love with this old tank and wanted a chance to tear into a big storm with it myself.


----------



## orangputeh

sold my last. talked the first 2 people who looked at it out of it. "It's too old, some parts are NLA, it's built from 4 different machines, etc etc" successful in dissuading.

could'n't talk this guy out of it. he's a Cowboy fan and gonna take the Pats decal off and put on a Cowboy one. 

now , aint got nutting to sell. took on 2 repairs jobs .


----------



## Oneacer

I sold the 4 that I had for sale in a week, ... Just have my four baby's now ....😊

NOTE ... for those with a pressure washer, don't forget to draw in the conditioner into the pump for winter storage.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Man I cant sell anything in my area lol I only have 3 to sell this year.

Not even any nibbles hmm.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Man I cant sell anything in my area lol I only have 3 to sell this year.
> Not even any nibbles hmm.


That's very puzzling. I happened to notice your ads a few days ago. Everything looked great and very reasonable prices! We're just 45 minutes apart and mine are typically gone in 3 -5 days with no negotiation. I'm sure yours will disappear with the first sighting of a snowflake.


----------



## orangputeh

For you resellers.I have been getting top dollar since July. Almost all asking price with very little haggling. Dont see anything wrong with this because it will make up for LEAN times. As most of you know.It can be either feast or famine like any other endeavor. 

I still give older Hondas away from time to time. They are one step away from the graveyard but usually I can repair enough to get thru a winter or 2. Would never try to sell these. Hey i gotta rep you know.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> I still give older Hondas away from time to time. They are one step away from the graveyard but usually I can repair enough to get thru a winter or 2. Would never try to sell these. Hey i gotta rep you know.


You inspired me to do something similar with at least two winter project machines. I'm pretty much burned out refurbishing newer (5- 20 year old) machines so I'm looking forward to breathing life into a couple of old tanks. Stuff from the 1970's and 80's are nearly impossible to sell and might help out a family in need. I plan to ask our local law enforcement agency to suggest good candidates.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> You inspired me to do something similar with at least two winter project machines. I'm pretty much burned out refurbishing newer (5- 20 year old) machines so I'm looking forward to breathing life into a couple of old tanks. Stuff from the 1970's and 80's are nearly impossible to sell and might help out a family in need. I plan to ask our local law enforcement agency to suggest good candidates.


agree 1000%. it's very satisfying. here is a 624 that I gave to a young family. very much needed by them. I like rescuing old blowers , before owners take to the dump. the sad thing is , is that the local dump won't let me take snowblowers there. It's heart-breaking.


----------



## Ziggy65

You're a good man orangputeh


----------



## orangputeh

funny to me story. sold my Patriots honda saturday. guy had very little cash on hand for a deposit. was stressing that I "would sell iy out from under him" unless he went to the ATM and gave me another $400 to hold.

I kinda laughed and told him you just gave me a cash deposit to hold until Monday. I aint gonna sell it to some one else .

I will on Tuesday if he doesnt show with balance today. This boy wasnt born yesterday


----------



## db130

Due to the mild winters the last several years, I have "excess inventory" for this year. I usually wait until there's snow on the ground before I put my ads up, but there's a few that I'd love to get rid of. One such unit was this little 2010 Yard Machines with the single speed transmission. Priced it to sell and sold it to the first guy who agreed to the full asking price.


----------



## orangputeh

db130 said:


> Due to the mild winters the last several years, I have "excess inventory" for this year. I usually wait until there's snow on the ground before I put my ads up, but there's a few that I'd love to get rid of. One such unit was this little 2010 Yard Machines with the single speed transmission. Priced it to sell and sold it to the first guy who agreed to the full asking price.
> 
> View attachment 169663


just the threat of a big winter was driving sales this summer/fall

if i were you I'd list a lot more now at winter prices.you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rod330

I finally crossed the 2020 finish line! My 21st and last machine, was listed for sale today. I have 3 others posted and expect all 4 will be gone well before Thanksgiving. I'm burned out. I'm going to take a brief hiatus from snowblower work before I get my own machines ready for the season.


----------



## orangputeh

congrats rod. I'm there too. have 5 machines to work but havent spent 5 hours in garage in the last week.

btw. beautiful work on that machine.


----------



## Dauntae

I think time is short for many of us, only 2 to fix and still unpacking so they just sit, both are already spoken for, one s friend is buying and the other a house warming gift to the young couple who purchased my old house.


----------



## orangputeh

mucho moolah but project poor. bought about 700 dollars in parts. need to get more tools and a garage heater. 
have 4 machines to put together and gotta get on it. around here in winter if it (doesnt) snow people stop looking.

it's the anticipation of snow which is driving sales. 

once i sell these 4 , may go to Hawaii for the winter ( in my dreams )


----------



## db130

orangputeh said:


> if i were you I'd list a lot more now at winter prices.you may be pleasantly surprised.


I ended up selling 3 in October, which is a new high for me. Having a 4" snowstorm yesterday didn't hurt.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

With most people being out already do we see a shortage in used machines this winter? 

Higher prices than normal?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie

i don't know if Facebook has changed market place recently but i am seeing a lot less snowblower for sale around me. only 3 showing up within 30km of me and 2 are expensive and 1 needs work and is older. it is quite possible that there is a lot less used snowblowers for sale this year. i know the last one i listed sold for full asking price in less than 24hours with lots of interested people. i guess i must have listed too cheap now that i am seeing the market place pretty empty of snowblowers.


----------



## rod330

Since the last two winters have been unusually mild in many areas of the U.S., most people believe their old snowblower is "just fine" because it wasn't used much. They'll be unpleasantly surprised at the first storm when it won't start with two year old gas in the tank. Repair shops will be backlogged even further and any remaining dealer stock will quickly evaporate. I suspect anybody that doesn't have a fully functional machine by early December isn't likely to have one for the season. 
Naturally, I'm not hoping for this outcome because people need to get to their doctor, workplace, grocery store, etc. Let's hope 2020 doesn't end as badly as it started.


----------



## 140278

around where i live the back up right now is 4 to 5 weeks, to get a OPE repaired,

see a doctor? don't have someone in your home need to be tested for covid, because of my wife needing to be tested after some one in her office came down with it, i had 3 doctors appointments canceled. OHH you have to lock your self down for 2 weeks we can't let you in the office , but she's neg. tough 14 days


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> With most people being out already do we see a shortage in used machines this winter?
> 
> Higher prices than normal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


yes on both counts. I get messagers almost daily from people asking if I have any more blowers for sale. when i say no they ask if I will put them on a list.

at the beginning of summer i thought i had too much inventory.

another thing driving sales near me are people fleeing the cities to come live in the less populated mountains. people with no or little snow experience.

the used prices have def. spiked.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Not really here yet. Here is a pretty nice 926le for sale for $350 it's been for sale for like 2 weeks and not moved.

Hoping prices go higher once the snow comes





__





تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك


قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.




www.facebook.com






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

db130 said:


> I ended up selling 3 in October, which is a new high for me. Having a 4" snowstorm yesterday didn't hurt.


where's my commission??????????????

a couple beers will do. congrats on those sales.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Well we got a cold front blow through with a dusting of snow and I sold 2 of the 3 snowblowers I had for sale.

All I have now is my personal honda hs624( not for sale) and a little ariens pro path single stage.

Now I have lots of room in the garage.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Well we got a cold front blow through with a dusting of snow and I sold 2 of the 3 snowblowers I had for sale.


Congratulations! I sold an Ariens Deluxe 30 today as well....just 3 remaining and lots of nibbles from that same dusting.


----------



## orangputeh

people are calling me ( dont know how the heck they find my number ) and asking if i have any blowers. with caller ID have no idea who these people are.

sad thing....i have nothing ready.


----------



## 140278

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Not really here yet. Here is a pretty nice 926le for sale for $350 it's been for sale for like 2 weeks and not moved.
> 
> Hoping prices go higher once the snow comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك
> 
> 
> قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


funny facebook showed 11 for sale near me all ariens . maybe a big car hauler trailer and a drive east would make a big bundle resold as is out west a few states


----------



## Oneacer

Hey, does anyone know what ever happened to the guy that had the warehouse of all the new old stock blowers in there crates, along with the new parts?


----------



## RIT333

Ha. He's probably retired and living on some island in the Caribbean...not !


----------



## orangputeh

RIT333 said:


> Ha. He's probably retired and living on some island in the Caribbean...not !


He bought the island next to me.......smug bastino......


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

oneacer said:


> Hey, does anyone know what ever happened to the guy that had the warehouse of all the new old stock blowers in there crates, along with the new parts?


That was crazy never seen anything like it.... didnt he want a lot for each one?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer

Yeah, I wish I had lived near him, I would have liked to see that inventory ....


----------



## RIT333

We never really verified that it wasn't a scam.


----------



## orangputeh

Have a ski resort that wants to sell me 7 Honda 928's since they are upgrading. since they are commercial machines I told them they are nothing but parts machines to me and they should sell them individually to the public if they want some money for them.

They told me they would rather sell the whole lot to me just to be done with it. I just said the price has to be right.I'm assuming that the buckets and augers are trashed.

Assuming that the bars have probably been welded a couple times, the tracks are probably trashed. bearings trashed, wheels trashed. engines tired and worn. The right side gearboxes are probably trashed or ready to let go. etc etc. 

Probably going to pass but will be curious enough to inspect. I have to double or more my price for parts. Hardware, chutes, maybe gas tanks ( unless dented ) chuter control , light , cables? engine parts, hydros maybe but not too much demand for a hydro. 

I'm sure they are thinking too high for each machine. People always think Hondas are worth a lot more than they are.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> I'm sure they are thinking too high for each machine. People always think Hondas are worth a lot more than they are.


Well, maybe you can build 2 or 3 good machines from the 7 and still have a few spare parts left over. If anybody could do it, it's you. Please keep us posted...it will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## crazzywolfie

could always see what they want for them as a lot and see if it is even worth your time to go check them out. heck being a business they might even just sell them to you dirt cheap just to get them gone and not have to deal with any headache. i would guess they can write them off as a business expense or somethings


----------



## rod330

It occurs to me they might care more about freeing up the space if they just bought 7 new ones.


----------



## orangputeh

crazzywolfie said:


> could always see what they want for them as a lot and see if it is even worth your time to go check them out. heck being a business they might even just sell them to you dirt cheap just to get them gone and not have to deal with any headache. i would guess they can write them off as a business expense or somethings


I agree.they would have to be real cheap. i hate commercial machines. they are usually trashed by minimum wage operators. only good for parts and half of the machine goes to the dump. my back yard looks like one. my neighbor toldme that and i told him its still a free country ( for now ) and suggested he put up a fence.


----------



## foggysail

rod330 said:


> I've been buying, refurbishing and reselling 2-stage snowblowers since I retired about four years ago. I thought it might be fun to share and compare tips, lessons learned and processes with others who do the same thing.
> 
> I don't make much money doing this but it's been a great way to stay active once the hot summer months wind down. In the past I've completed 10- 14 units each season but I've gone completely overboard and now have 25 units I'll be selling this fall and winter. Here are some of my observations. Tell us about your experiences and I'd love to hear your feedback on my observations.
> 
> * I've narrowed my focus almost exclusively to 2-stage snowblowers. I've concentrated mostly on Ariens because parts are easily available and the build quality is typically above average. I can find the Operator's Manual, Parts Manuals and (sometimes) the Service Manual on Arien's web site. Limiting my focus has made my parts inventory more standardized and lowered the learning curve to making repairs. I avoid MTD and the other economy brands. At least in my part of the world, Ariens units are easy to find but Toros are far less common. Besides Ariens, I currently have 1 Snapper and 2 John Deere (Murray/Briggs), 2 old Gilsons and 1 Cub Cadet. Yes, I know Cub violates my "no MTD" rule but I couldn't resist this big old bruiser (1333SWE).
> 
> * Most of my units are 5- 25 years old as buyers don't seem to be interested in the much higher quality Ariens units from the "good old days". I love the older 924's but buyers don't. I'll never work on another "932" with the plastic wheel rims (what was Ariens thinking?) or a "926" that requires 4 factory modifications (double drive belts, drive pulley travel limit, sealing plate and chute). Granted, the 926 is a decent machine with the mods but making those mods eliminates almost any margin for profit.
> 
> * I've developed a 35 point "checklist" of tasks I do for each unit. Since I usually have 2 - 4 machines in some stage of refurbishment, the checklist helps me remember what I've done and what's remaining.
> 
> * I use an old IBM laptop running Windows 10 to store all of the manuals and reference materials. I don't have reliable Internet access in my barn and I was weary of printing everything.
> 
> * The vast majority of my machines have carb problems. I now have a "one attempt" policy for cleaning an original carb before a $10 Chinese carb is installed. I disassemble the original carb, use carb cleaner, torch tips for the orifices and compressed air. Then it goes in my Harbor Freight ultrasonic cleaner for 3 heat cycles. If that doesn't do the trick, I'm not wasting any more time messing around with it.
> 
> * Speaking of Harbor Freight, their 1000 pound lift table is an absolute must-have. I've made some modifications to my table and I'll include some photos later if anybody is interested. Getting a machine up to eye level has made this so much easier that I just couldn't live without it now.
> 
> * Aside from replacement carbs, I try to buy Ariens / Stens original equipment parts when possible. I buy common things like spark plugs and fuel lines in bulk. I buy a lot of parts from Jacks and eBay. I prefer Jacks when I have a large order and eBay when I need one or two things quickly. I'd like to find other good parts sources aside from Jacks and eBay but haven't taken the time to research the alternatives.
> 
> I have much more but I'll stop here since I'm not sure if this thread will be terribly useful to many readers. I'll add more if there's demand.



Carburetors! OK, I agree some should be replaced but there are no working parts in those beasts to wear out. My first line of attack is to pull the carb's cup to gain access to the main valve. I recommend torch cleaners to ram into the valve and purge the poop out. My approach is to clamp an end of #18 bare copper wire into my vice, wrap the extended end around a pipe, stick or whatever I can get my hands on and pull. I find stretching the wire I can make my own ''torch cleaner'' to accommodate those main valves I have come across. And what a difference that makes! Engines that would not start for the most part start on the first pull.

That is one heck of job reducer over ordering and installing a new carb which sometimes is a PITA. But to each his own.


----------



## orangputeh

3 inches of snow last night and nothing to sell. I did rush service a blower yesterday that was on the back burner and sold it within a hour. also gave away a nice old Honda 50 yesterday to a very nice family. That was actually a nicer feeling than selling the other Honda at a good price.


----------



## rod330

I delivered three machines this weekend. Two were for family members and one sale so just two remaining to sell. I declined two free walk-behind mowers yesterday....it's nice freeing up space in the barn and I already have enough winter projects. I think I'll start maintenance on my own snow fighting gear this week.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I delivered three machines this weekend. Two were for family members and one sale so just two remaining to sell. I declined two free walk-behind mowers yesterday....it's nice freeing up space in the barn and I already have enough winter projects. I think I'll start maintenance on my own snow fighting gear this week.


That's funny. I still need to service my old Honda HS80 and start check 2 of my single stages. another 520 and a 621.
Isnt that usually the case? Your own equipment get neglected. I did do pre winter checks on my 3 vehicles though about a month ago.

Check them over pretty good.new wipers , fluids ready . CB radios working.Extra food/water in cooler/blanket , shovel, first aid kit , fire extingusher and more. A lot of stuff I carry for other people for emergencies.

Old Boy Scout habits nver go away.


----------



## Mortten

Rod330- I’m just east of you in Peninsula. See your machines all of the time. Nice work.


----------



## rod330

Mortten said:


> Rod330- I’m just east of you in Peninsula. See your machines all of the time. Nice work.


Thank you, I appreciate your kind words! It's been a great way to keep myself busy this year with the pandemic.


----------



## Mortten

I do word of mouth small engine repairs too. A lot of older Cub Cadet stuff. It was a busy summer


----------



## orangputeh

went to the honda dealer today. both area dealers have NO 2 stage Honda's in stock. busy busy trying to get a couple good used units done to sell. will go top dollar no problem.


----------



## 140278

foggysail said:


> Carburetors! OK, I agree some should be replaced but there are no working parts in those beasts to wear out. My first line of attack is to pull the carb's cup to gain access to the main valve. I recommend torch cleaners to ram into the valve and purge the poop out. My approach is to clamp an end of #18 bare copper wire into my vice, wrap the extended end around a pipe, stick or whatever I can get my hands on and pull. I find stretching the wire I can make my own ''torch cleaner'' to accommodate those main valves I have come across. And what a difference that makes! Engines that would not start for the most part start on the first pull.
> 
> That is one heck of job reducer over ordering and installing a new carb which sometimes is a PITA. But to each his own.


any chance you play or know someone who plays guitars? old strings make real good carb cleaners .


----------



## 3vanman

captchas said:


> any chance you play or know someone who plays guitars? old strings make real good carb cleaners .


I have an ultrasonic cleaner and a small brush/cleaner set I got when I ordered a "knock off carb", but my favorite "go to" for cleaning carb jets is a piece of wire I found holding a tag to a junk snow blower I picked up. It fits most jets (Tecumseh, Honda and Briggs) and is long enough I haven't lost it yet.
Foggysail, your so correct about the "poop" in these carbs.
All that said, how many are having issues getting Carb rebuild kits right now?


----------



## orangputeh

3vanman said:


> I have an ultrasonic cleaner and a small brush/cleaner set I got when I ordered a "knock off carb", but my favorite "go to" for cleaning carb jets is a piece of wire I found holding a tag to a junk snow blower I picked up. It fits most jets (Tecumseh, Honda and Briggs) and is long enough I haven't lost it yet.
> Foggysail, your so correct about the "poop" in these carbs.
> All that said, how many are having issues getting Carb rebuild kits right now?


most places are slow now. 3-4 weeks or more if they have the parts. plus prices are higher


----------



## 140278

parts are slow in getting esp with many being made in china .


----------



## rod330

On the topic of tools for resellers, I snagged this little Milwaukee tire inflator a few days ago from Home Depot's Black Friday sale (link below). I've been skeptical of them but decided to give it a try- and I'm positively thrilled with it. Just two days later my wife called to say one of her delivery vans had a flat. It wasn't just low- it had no air pressure whatsoever. She's got a pancake compressor at the shop but I decided to give this a whirl. In less than 5 minutes that Ford Transit tire went from zero to 42 pounds and I was off to the local tire store. All you have to do is set the desired pressure and walk away. In addition to our cars, it will be very convenient for my snowblowers, garden tractors, etc. I was so impressed I bought one for our son and son-in-law as Christmas presents. 
Considering how powerful and reliable my battery tools have become, I may sell off my barn air compressor in the spring. 


















Milwaukee M12 12-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Compact Inflator with 2.0 Ah Battery and Charger & 100 Lumens Pen Light (2-Pack)-2475-21CP -2105P - The Home Depot


Fastest Cordless Tire Inflator. The Milwaukee M12 Compact Inflator delivers fast, accurate, easy inflation with the portability to take anywhere. The inflator has the capability to complete demanding applications like car, LT truck and compact equipment tires, the M12 Compact Inflator gives...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## crazzywolfie

considering the voltage you would almost think they would include a cigarette lighter cord for it also so you could run it off 12v or charge the battery while on the go. i usually use just a standard 12v inflator that plugs into the lighter port when not at home. i have been pretty happy with the current one that i bought about 1 year ago.


----------



## rod330

crazzywolfie said:


> considering the voltage you would almost think they would include a cigarette lighter cord for it also so you could run it off 12v or charge the battery while on the go. i usually use just a standard 12v inflator that plugs into the lighter port when not at home. i have been pretty happy with the current one that i bought about 1 year ago.


I like the idea of having a 12v adapter to charge the M12 battery- maybe the next version will have that. I've owned a couple of little 12v inflators that were pure junk but I'm sure there are good ones too. In the meantime, I really like the idea of taking this anywhere in the field or my barn without depending on 12v or AC power.


----------



## crazzywolfie

when i use to do landscaping we use to have Milwaukee radio that would run off the battery when not plugged in and would charge them when plugged in. it was definitely nice to have multiple power options. most of the time i am withing reach of a 12v lighter port or if not i usually have my boost pack which is pretty portable. not quite as small as that but does the job pretty good and is pretty cheap.


----------



## 3vanman

Just wondering, how large a power inverter (seems so many carry them now) would be needed to run this. 
Did some quick "Google" research and this seems to be a top of the line tool, but lacking the plug in option. 
And of course, Milwaukee seems to be a 110 AC charging system.


----------



## rod330

3vanman said:


> Just wondering, how large a power inverter (seems so many carry them now) would be needed to run this.
> Did some quick "Google" research and this seems to be a top of the line tool, but lacking the plug in option.
> And of course, Milwaukee seems to be a 110 AC charging system.


For what it's worth, this guy is easily charging 3 Milwaukee M12 batteries with a cheap 200w inverter.


----------



## crazzywolfie

ya but it really seems like a waste convert 12v to 120 just to charge a 12v battery. apparently they make 12v chargers but at $120 seems like a bit much for a charger.


https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200748235_200748235?URL=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.northerntool.com%2Fshop%2Ftools%2Fproduct_200748235_200748235&utm_source=Affiliate&utm_medium=CJ&utm_campaign=1796839&utm_content=1634220&cjevent=2e63813b2d0c11eb81f902090a24060d


----------



## rod330

There's 3-5" forecasted on both Monday and Tuesday. I have one two-stage snow blower remaining to sell.
*Buyer*: I want to get your snow blower.
_Me_: Ok, when do you want to pick it up?
*Buyer*: Can you deliver?
_Me_: Sure for a small fee after you come over to inspect it and pay in advance
*Buyer*: Well, I don't want to pay for something before it snows in case we don't get very much snow again this year. Can't you just bring it if we get a lot of snow?
_Me_: Best wishes and adios

You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> There's 3-5" forecasted on both Monday and Tuesday. I have one two-stage snow blower remaining to sell.
> *Buyer*: I want to get your snow blower.
> _Me_: Ok, when do you want to pick it up?
> *Buyer*: Can you deliver?
> _Me_: Sure for a small fee after you come over to inspect it and pay in advance
> *Buyer*: Well, I don't want to pay for something before it snows in case we don't get very much snow again this year. Can't you just bring it if we get a lot of snow?
> _Me_: Best wishes and adios
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up.


what planet do some of these people live on? I had a guy that wanted one of my blowers and he wanted me to deliver it 40 miles ( sight unseen )

i told him he would have to inspect first IN PERSON, give me the cash and for an extra $100 I would deliver. 

He said he didnt want to waste his time and just wanted the blower. To_ SWEETEN _the deal he said he would give me $100 cash in case he didnt want the blower after I delivered it.

I asked him if he thought i was CRAZY? He didnt understand. 

I love selling these blowers and then emailing idiots like this with a big fat SOLD.


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> There's 3-5" forecasted on both Monday and Tuesday. I have one two-stage snow blower remaining to sell.
> *Buyer*: I want to get your snow blower.
> _Me_: Ok, when do you want to pick it up?
> *Buyer*: Can you deliver?
> _Me_: Sure for a small fee after you come over to inspect it and pay in advance
> *Buyer*: Well, I don't want to pay for something before it snows in case we don't get very much snow again this year. Can't you just bring it if we get a lot of snow?
> _Me_: Best wishes and adios
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up.


If he changes his mind I would charge him an extra $100.

tell him _aggravation tax._


----------



## aa335

rod330 said:


> There's 3-5" forecasted on both Monday and Tuesday. I have one two-stage snow blower remaining to sell.
> *Buyer*: I want to get your snow blower.
> _Me_: Ok, when do you want to pick it up?
> *Buyer*: Can you deliver?
> _Me_: Sure for a small fee after you come over to inspect it and pay in advance
> *Buyer*: Well, I don't want to pay for something before it snows in case we don't get very much snow again this year. Can't you just bring it if we get a lot of snow?
> _Me_: Best wishes and adios
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up.


That is amazing. Wow!

I think these people are so used to Amazon Prime and Uber Eats culture that they think that everyone else is running around catering to their needs so they have more time shopping online buying more stuff.


----------



## aa335

orangputeh said:


> If he changes his mind I would charge him an extra $100.
> 
> tell him _aggravation tax._


I would tell him it's a Flip U tax.


----------



## rod330

aa335 said:


> That is amazing. Wow!
> 
> I think these people are so used to Amazon Prime and Uber Eats culture that they think that everyone else is running around catering to their needs so they have more time shopping online buying more stuff.


I couldn't agree more. The pandemic and these services may have conditioned some people to lay on the couch with a smartphone expecting everything to be deposited at their front door. I wonder who they'd message to actually use the snowblower.


----------



## orangputeh

aa335 said:


> That is amazing. Wow!
> 
> I think these people are so used to Amazon Prime and Uber Eats culture that they think that everyone else is running around catering to their needs so they have more time shopping online buying more stuff.





rod330 said:


> I couldn't agree more. The pandemic and these services may have conditioned some people to lay on the couch with a smartphone expecting everything to be deposited at their front door. I wonder who they'd message to actually use the snowblower.


you're not too far off the mark. last winter this guy offered me $100 to replace an impeller pin.


----------



## aa335

orangputeh said:


> you're not too far off the mark. last winter this guy offered me $100 to replace an impeller pin.


That sounds about right. $5 for the impeller pin, $95 for knowing how to do it.


----------



## orangputeh

aa335 said:


> That sounds about right. $5 for the impeller pin, $95 for knowing how to do it.


i didnt go do it. snowstorm raging at time and about 7 miles away. the risk to truck and my safety was in question. plus my conscience would not allow taking $100 for something so simple.

told him to knock on neighbors door and ask if they had any shears. 90% of the blowers around here are Honda's. guy told me he didnt know any of his neighbors.

told him , well, heres your chance.

never heard from him again. 

man . messed up again. as you can see i'm a real people person


----------



## Rooskie

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Not really here yet. Here is a pretty nice 926le for sale for $350 it's been for sale for like 2 weeks and not moved.
> 
> Hoping prices go higher once the snow comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك
> 
> 
> قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I really like this one. Two seasons covered!








HONDA GARDEN TRACTOR/w snowblower - farm & garden - by owner - sale


46" cut 4 wd 4 way steering



sandusky.craigslist.org


----------



## crazzywolfie

i would have a hard time taking $100 for a sheer pin also. i have done runs like that for repeat customers. had 1 out in the country with a broke shear pin during a snow storm. i barely got in their driveway with 4x4. i only charged them $30 and kind of felt bad doing that so i lubed up the electric start on their spare machine so they could fire it up since the pull start on it was broke at the time. i think the driveway was 3-400ft long. i really never understand how they do such a long driveway with a snowblower.


----------



## ou2mame

I think I broke a record for most snowblowers sold in one day. I can't believe how many people responded to my ads today. I'm in Long Island and we are projected to get our first major snowfall in 2 years.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

well i am out of blowers sold my last one yesterday. just rocking my personal Hs624 for the foreseeable future. its been about 4 years since i only had 1 blower. 

with 8 month old twins not much time for working on anything right now.


----------



## rod330

I sold my very last snowblower on Black Friday. My reseller totals for 2020:
27 snow blowers
15 garden tractors / riding mowers
3 push mowers
I'm now completely burned out....it was fun and exhausting at the same time. My part-time volunteer job was cancelled due to Covid in March so I had a lot of free time and more demand than I've seen in the past two years combined. Never again! When the weather starts to warm up I'll refurbish 4 older project snowblowers for next year....maybe.


----------



## orangputeh

ou2mame said:


> I think I broke a record for most snowblowers sold in one day. I can't believe how many people responded to my ads today. I'm in Long Island and we are projected to get our first major snowfall in 2 years.


It is a sellers market this season.I'm out also and could easily sell a dozen more at top dollar.

oh,well......it makes up for the lean times that we sometimes gothru. have plenty of moulah for buying projects but none out there. hopefully next spring/summer.

@rod330 has me interested in buying more Milwaukee cordless tools. I just bought the M12 1/2 ratchet which has already become indispensible. ( god ,i'm a horriblespellah )


----------



## Motor City

rod330 said:


> I sold my very last snowblower on Black Friday. My reseller totals for 2020:
> 27 snow blowers
> 15 garden tractors / riding mowers
> 3 push mowers
> I'm now completely burned out....it was fun and exhausting at the same time. My part-time volunteer job was cancelled due to Covid in March so I had a lot of free time and more demand than I've seen in the past two years combined. Never again! When the weather starts to warm up I'll refurbish 4 older project snowblowers for next year....maybe.


Burned out myself. Had the best year ever, selling equipment. But dealing with the nut jobs have just burned me out. Taking a break from dealing with people.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Thinking about getting these 3 yamaha blowers not too far from me.

I haven't messed with snowblower in a while because of new twins





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333

Looks like a great buy, and enough projects to keep you busy all spring.


----------



## paulm12

Of course you should get them. One for you, one for each twin.


----------



## crazzywolfie

i have a feeling there is a reason they have not been snapped up. i would guess it probably has something to do with them being old or od. is that 1 powered by a vertical shaft engine or am i missing something? the one with the vertical shaft engine looks like it is at least the newest out of all of those machines. might be worth getting the model numbers and see what parts availability is like. i think someone was on here not too long ago looking for a carb for a machine like that and they are not very common or easy to find which could result in it being expensive when you do find one if it needs one.


----------



## orangputeh

Motor City said:


> Burned out myself. Had the best year ever, selling equipment. But dealing with the nut jobs have just burned me out. Taking a break from dealing with people.


boy am I glad you posted this. now i feel like i am not the only one. I do the same. take breaks until i feel like doing it again.

right now the sellers market is so hot i am turning down full cash offers for my Hondas'. The buyer has to have an old Honda trade in for partial credit plus cash. Have done this about 6-7 times in the last 2 seasons. Just about the only way I can stay busy with affordable projects. I prefer broken machines. Blown engines or right side gearboxes that are bad. Most people want retail trade in value for a good Honda.......wut???????

I mean really .....why would I do that.? I tell them to sell it for that price if they think they can get it for a machine that hasnt been serviced in 7-10 years.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Looks like a great deal to grab all 3. The buckets do look a little low in height. It appears the one with wheels has an extension. What kind of HP do they have?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I am seeing a lot of good macines out there in the 200 to 300 dollar range in my area. It is just one of those years. We have not had much snow untill this past week. If it keeps up that inventory may dry up.


----------



## Ziggy65

I don't see how you could go wrong at $600.00 for 3 Yammies especially when 2 of them run.
I wonder what the back story is on them? I understand they are not that common in the USA, and parts can be hard to find.


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> I think these people are so used to Amazon Prime and Uber Eats culture that they think that everyone else is running around catering to their needs so they have more time shopping online buying more stuff.





Motor City said:


> But dealing with the nut jobs have just burned me out.


Not snowblower related, but whackadoodle related... I own a photo imaging and computer repair business. Right before Christmas, we received an online order for prints that we made that day and then called and left a message for the customer. We called every two weeks and left more messages. Finally reached the customer on Friday:
She: I don't want those prints any more - I want to cancel the order.​Me: The prints were produced the day you ordered them.​She: Well, I don't want them, please cancel.​Me: It's way too late to cancel them, you should just come and pick them up (she's about 18 miles away).​She: It's too far to go, I wanted them printed in your Yarmouth store.​Me: We don't have a store there, only this one.​She: Well, just throw them away.​Me: Well, you ordered them, so you should come pick them up and pay for them.​She: I'll just mail you the money.​
Not holding my breath...


----------



## aa335

tabora said:


> Not holding my breath...


With the internet and instant gratification, some people forget that there are humans beyond the screen of their smartphone and computer keyboard.


----------



## crazzywolfie

Ziggy65 said:


> I don't see how you could go wrong at $600.00 for 3 Yammies especially when 2 of them run.
> I wonder what the back story is on them? I understand they are not that common in the USA, and parts can be hard to find.


they could always need $1000's in parts and being super un common could also mean there is not many people looking for parts so even if you had to part them out they would be slow to get your money back. also depends on how much snow you get and what brands sell around you. the fact that they have been for sale on the market for at least 2 weeks and not sold for $300 each or $600 for all 3 likely means they are not popular in that area or no one is willing to take the risk. i really can't blame them. $600 is a big dent towards buying a nice machine or resto modding or restoring a old machine to use.


----------



## Ziggy65

crazzywolfie said:


> they could always need $1000's in parts and being super un common could also mean there is not many people looking for parts so even if you had to part them out they would be slow to get your money back. also depends on how much snow you get and what brands sell around you. the fact that they have been for sale on the market for at least 2 weeks and not sold for $300 each or $600 for all 3 likely means they are not popular in that area or no one is willing to take the risk. i really can't blame them. $600 is a big dent towards buying a nice machine or resto modding or restoring a old machine to use.



Some valid points, however, for someone who has the skills and enjoys tinkering and repairing machines, I think they are a good buy (may even get all 3 for $500.00). 

Just my humble opinion. 

Opinions are like belly buttons, everyone has one.


----------



## rod330

Snowbelt_subie, the last time I saw a Yamaha around these parts was the one I messaged you about last year. They're almost too good to pass up! Keep us posted.


----------



## orangputeh

tabora said:


> Not snowblower related, but whackadoodle related... I own a photo imaging and computer repair business. Right before Christmas, we received an online order for prints that we made that day and then called and left a message for the customer. We called every two weeks and left more messages. Finally reached the customer on Friday:
> She: I don't want those prints any more - I want to cancel the order.​Me: The prints were produced the day you ordered them.​She: Well, I don't want them, please cancel.​Me: It's way too late to cancel them, you should just come and pick them up (she's about 18 miles away).​She: It's too far to go, I wanted them printed in your Yarmouth store.​Me: We don't have a store there, only this one.​She: Well, just throw them away.​Me: Well, you ordered them, so you should come pick them up and pay for them.​She: I'll just mail you the money.​
> Not holding my breath...


you wanna a whackadoodle story. had a lady and her boyfriend ( looked like meth heads ) come over to look at one of my Honda's. spent about 30 minutes or so explaining all the work done , demonstrated its use etc .

at the end of my hall of fame pitch the lady says "we'll take it " 

GREAT! I waited for the $1800 cash ..she looked at me like "What" 

I said $1800 please before I load it into your truck.

she says " I THOUGHT THIS WAY FREE!!!!!"

no. $1800. she huffs off screaming I dont know what.

later that day I get a message from someone saying this idiot is posting all over social media that I am stealing used blowers from the dealership and then selling them.....

I messaged her and told her I would contact my attorney in the morning unless she deleted all her posts.

she deleted them.


----------



## orangputeh

oh , found rod330 thread. @JLawrence08648 

5 threads, enough reading for your book. I already made my second million selling my book.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Curious if there are any flippes in the twincities area ?? I see a lot of east cost and a Michigan or two but haven't come across anyone in the Mpls/St.Paul area.


.


----------



## rod330

Since I sold everything aside from my personal Ariens last year, I've been browsing FB and CL for some spring deals....nothing so far but it's still early into the buying season. I'm aiming very low this year, maybe just 2- 3 good Ariens two-stage flips. 

The used market for lawn and garden equipment has been bone dry for months in NE Ohio. I recently sold two very nice Stihl chainsaws for almost the same price I paid for them 10 years ago....and had buyers fighting over them. 

I did snag a John Deere GT245 garden tractor this weekend only because I saw the ad when it posted, the seller had a moving truck in the driveway and I was 10 minutes away.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

You are doing what I am, Rod. Sending good numbers to ya.


----------



## evh

_*“The used market for lawn and garden equipment has been bone dry for months in NE Ohio. I recently sold two very nice Stihl chainsaws for almost the same price I paid for them 10 years ago....and had buyers fighting over them.”*_

I am in lower Michigan and it is the same here. It seems like many things are in short supply. Examples:

3 years ago I bought a used Craftsman Lawn Tractor for $180. I cleaned it up (painted the deck) and gave it to my son as a gift. This spring he bought a new JD so I sold it for him. I listed it for $525 and had 9 different inquires in the first 4 hours on craigslist. I Sold it to the first person that looked at it. I did my research and there were not many lawn tractors list.

I just flipped two lawn mowers and they sold in the first two days they were listed with multiple contacts on each. Again, not many out there on CL.

My son was looking for a newer (used) SUV (Volvo). Took him a while to find one and had to have it shipped from 6 states away.

I am looking for a used small “fun” American sports car (midlife crises). I have been looking in a 4 state radius and there is not much at all.

Thank you COVID…


----------



## orangputeh

We dont have a ton of lawn equipment needs around here in the mountains and if we did people just go out and buy new. The used market is either free or very low. I could fill a semi with free lawnmowers and bring them to you if I could have some blowers in exchange.

ha, also been looking for an old car to restore. prices are thru the roof . I think due to all the car shows on Tv like Counting cars, Rust Restorers and all the rest. Plus Reno has 2 major car events every year; Cool April Nights and Hot August Nights.

People even think the most mundane 60's cars are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## rod330

Well, I thought it was time to pop up like that groundhog, Punxsutawney Phil, and predict the winter reseller season in my area. *Nothing has changed, it stinks.* I haven't found a single prospect to refurbish and resell in a full year. The few blowers listed for sale in my area are grossly overpriced and seem to disappear quickly. Even rusty, el-cheapo models are priced way too high. At least I have the time to maintain our personal lawn and garden equipment!

It looks like orangputeh is staying very busy -- how about the other resellers in your area?


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> Well, I thought it was time to pop up like that groundhog, Punxsutawney Phil, and predict the winter reseller season in my area. *Nothing has changed, it stinks.* I haven't found a single prospect to refurbish and resell in a full year. The few blowers listed for sale in my area are grossly overpriced and seem to disappear quickly. Even rusty, el-cheapo models are priced way too high. At least I have the time to maintain our personal lawn and garden equipment!
> 
> It looks like orangputeh is staying very busy -- how about the other resellers in your area?


Sorry to hear about lack of projects. The only reason I am staying busy is because i ask for trade ins. Otherwise i wouldnt be able to find anything also.
Today sold a 928 for cash plus a 928 trade in that has a bad hydro and the right side tranny just needs a service.

Luckily I have a couple spare hydros in stock to switch it out.


----------



## Therealnpp

I have 6 two stages and one single stage ready to go. I also have a John Deere 828D that needs to be finished and two 824 Toro’s that I need to dive into to see if I can make two good machines out of or just one.

I buy all my machines in the spring. Lucked out this year and got a huge package deal of 8 blowers for cheap money and all but one of them were salvageable.

Missed out on a few good deals throughout the summer due to health problems so I was unable to pick them up. My goal for next spring is to find a decent 5x8 or 5x10 utility trailer so I can collect and carry more blowers.

Also, does anyone happen to know of a good website to look up John Deere parts?


----------



## crazzywolfie

i haven't listed any for sale yet this season but do see quite a few other people asking quite a bit for most machines. so far only the really cheap machines seem to be moving quick like the one i got for $40 a few weeks ago. i got a couple that need some work still but nearly got most that i am going to sell ready to go. it is mainly just the $40 blower i need to finish up fixing up.


----------



## rod330

Therealnpp said:


> Also, does anyone happen to know of a good website to look up John Deere parts?


I always use JDPARTS.com which I think now translates to https://partscatalog.deere.com.


----------



## Oneacer

I have used the following also for JD Parts ......

GreenPartStore - John Deere Parts and More - Parts for John Deere Lawn Tractors, John Deere Lawn & Garden Tractors, John Deere Mowers, John Deere Attachments, John Deere Accessories


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

rod330 said:


> Well, I thought it was time to pop up like that groundhog, Punxsutawney Phil, and predict the winter reseller season in my area. *Nothing has changed, it stinks.* I haven't found a single prospect to refurbish and resell in a full year. The few blowers listed for sale in my area are grossly overpriced and seem to disappear quickly. Even rusty, el-cheapo models are priced way too high. At least I have the time to maintain our personal lawn and garden equipment!
> 
> It looks like orangputeh is staying very busy -- how about the other resellers in your area?


i have not seen anything either in NE Ohio. Maybe once people get them out of storage we will see some non running blowers we can snatch up.

i haven't had much time here either with 2 twenty month olds running around. i might still pickup a project or two.


----------



## Oneacer

Blowers are popping up pretty good here in CT, as people start buying new and getting rid of there old iron prior to winter.

Plenty projects out there, I started another JD 826 restore, as well as just picked up a running Snapper for 20.00, which I may keep as a project as well.

Thats it, I am without any more room .... no more til I finish some of these and move them on to new owners ...


----------



## orangputeh

More blowers are popping up here also but NO deals. People think they have gold in these old snowblowers since California is banning gas powered OPE in 2024. 

People are so dumb. Most think Cali is banning all OLD OPE also. ........it's just NEW sales sheeple. 

i could sell this for a grand right now.


----------



## Oneacer

If you could sell that for a grand ..... wow, if it was me, that would be gone in a heartbeat ....


----------



## orangputeh

Oneacer said:


> If you could sell that for a grand ..... wow, if it was me, that would be gone in a heartbeat ....


hope u know i'm kidding.......


----------



## Caper63

orangputeh said:


> i could sell this for a grand right now.


Will you deliver to the east coast of Canada?


----------



## 4getgto

orangputeh said:


> hope u know i'm kidding.......


I'm not laughing too much..
I see some humdingers around here in 3-400 dollar range that maybe has a motor sitting on top and the ad says " like new".


----------



## Therealnpp

It’s almost time. Getting frosty in the morning.
Got 8 of them ready to go plus two more in the shed I haven’t gotten to yet.


----------



## Obie Wilson

Almost time? I sold out in the middle of August in the midst of a heat wave! 5 machines gone in one week at winter prices.


----------



## Therealnpp

Obie Wilson said:


> Almost time? I sold out in the middle of August in the midst of a heat wave! 5 machines gone in one week at winter prices.


You know damn well us Americans are procrastinators and like to do things last minute LOL

I also haven’t listed any of them yet.


----------



## orangputeh

Therealnpp said:


> View attachment 182486
> 
> It’s almost time. Getting frosty in the morning.
> Got 8 of them ready to go plus two more in the shed I haven’t gotten to yet.


almost time for what? to sell?
if so get on the ball. almost every year I am sold out by November.
all at winter prices even in august sept and oct.
people are looking

if it doesnt snow people stop looking during winter months.


----------



## Ziggy65

Therealnpp said:


> View attachment 182486
> 
> It’s almost time. Getting frosty in the morning.
> Got 8 of them ready to go plus two more in the shed I haven’t gotten to yet.


Nice selection of quality machines.

I think used prices will continue to climb as we get closer to winter as the procrastinating buyers realize there is a limited supply of new machines available, especially after the first big storm.


----------



## Therealnpp

orangputeh said:


> almost time for what? to sell?
> if so get on the ball. almost every year I am sold out by November.
> all at winter prices even in august sept and oct.
> people are looking
> 
> if it doesnt snow people stop looking during winter months.


Not in my area. Nothing sells until after the first snow. Then I’ll sell all of them that week. Never fails.


----------



## orangputeh

Therealnpp said:


> Not in my area. Nothing sells until after the first snow. Then I’ll sell all of them that week. Never fails.


where do you live?
have you tried selling before the first snow?

this year is very different than most mainly due to shortages of new machines

anyways, good luck. I'm done.


----------



## Therealnpp

orangputeh said:


> where do you live?
> have you tried selling before the first snow?
> 
> this year is very different than most mainly due to shortages of new machines
> 
> anyways, good luck. I'm done.


New Hampshire 

I posted a couple machines last week to see if the fish were biting and it’s been quiet so far.


----------



## Oneacer

Wow, I sold three , keeping the rest this year to try out, then we'll some more next year... Sold them in one day of posting .... CT here.


----------



## orangputeh

Oneacer said:


> Wow, I sold three , keeping the rest this year to try out, then we'll some more next year... Sold them in one day of posting .... CT here.


Sorry if i mentioned this before as I belong on several other snowblower groups.
Like you, my blowers have been selling fast. I now ask for trade ins so i can keep busy.
Turned down full asking prices on different machines preferring trade ins. 
Hope this doesnt bite me in the butt later on.


----------



## ou2mame

Here in Long Island used prices are through the roof. Blowers that would normally sell for under a hundred are listed over 400. People are insane.


----------



## orangputeh

yes, the law of supply and demand....


----------



## Auger1

ou2mame said:


> Here in Long Island used prices are through the roof. Blowers that would normally sell for under a hundred are listed over 400. People are insane.


Ya, everyone has gotten stupid on pricing. I have sold 5 machines this past month all priced reasonable. Waiting for the 1st snow then the little single stage ones will sell good and fast.


----------



## Andrewnyc

Hi does anyone know the ansi dates after b71.3 2005 trying to learn how to tell date when all you get is the single digit year.
thanks


----------



## orangputeh

Honda's in my area are selling for $5000 minimum. I have a beautiful HS928 for half that and no bites.
No snow in forecast....so no one is really looking.


----------



## Darkwoods

orangputeh said:


> Honda's in my area are selling for $5000 minimum. I have a beautiful HS928 for half that and no bites.
> No snow in forecast....so no one is really looking.
> View attachment 188504


Nice work. Sold my hs622 yesterday and could have got more for it. Sold it in less than 24hrs. Lady I sold it to has a rental cabin near a cat skiing lodge, and her hs928 is down and she needed something to get by. I lowered the price by selling without the factory drift cutters.

People in the Kootenays can be very frugal but used Hondas go quick in the winter. The mark up definitely isn’t as high compared to other areas.


----------



## tabora

Darkwoods said:


> cat skiing lodge


Because I know someone will ask...


https://catskiing.ca/what-is-catskiing


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> I have a beautiful HS928 for half that and no bites.


That's because TB retired from the Buccaneers... Repaint it for Bengals or Rams?


----------



## orangputeh

tabora said:


> That's because TB retired from the Buccaneers... Repaint it for Bengals or Rams?


Tom offered me $5k but i turned him down. He only wanted it as a lawn ornament for one of his beach front properties.


----------



## orangputeh

Nice revisiting this thread. Wonder what @rod330 is up to these days.


----------



## rod330

orangputeh said:


> Nice revisiting this thread. Wonder what @rod330 is up to these days.


I'm still kicking around but only servicing my own equipment and family, friends, neighbors. It's been very discouraging since Covid as trying to find any decent Ariens or Toro machines to refurbish and flip is still impossible. I'm seeing worn 20- 25 year old Ariens units selling (or at least advertised) for 2 to 3 times what I charged for a freshly refurbished model. Orangputsh, I love following your Honda page - great stuff!


----------



## Auger1

We have snow coming tomorrow and I have several nice 2 stage blower priced at $150 all work and run well, these idiots keep offering $50 or want them for free. They can collect dust before I do that. Last year I sold everything until Feb. and then no more snow until now. Put my Deluxe 28" that really nice and everything is fixed ready to go for $750, hate to tell you what I got for offers on that one, lol.


----------



## crazzywolfie

Auger1 said:


> hate to tell you what I got for offers on that one, lol.


it is generally idiotic offers on stuff like that that make me not want to sell stuff at all. i will sometimes take a break from selling stuff to rebuild my tolerance for stupid people and try again later. could also throw a higher price at them when they low ball you


----------



## 4getgto

I had a guy stupidly offer $50 on blower I was asking $350 for. I said sure and then give him some unknown address to come pick it up...never did hear from him again. Think he was just *** with me and I **** backed.


----------



## JJG723

Auger1 said:


> We have snow coming tomorrow and I have several nice 2 stage blower priced at $150 all work and run well, these idiots keep offering $50 or want them for free. They can collect dust before I do that. Last year I sold everything until Feb. and then no more snow until now. Put my Deluxe 28" that really nice and everything is fixed ready to go for $750, hate to tell you what I got for offers on that one, lol.


These people are commonly referred to as" Choosing Beggars".


----------



## orangputeh

rod330 said:


> I'm still kicking around but only servicing my own equipment and family, friends, neighbors. It's been very discouraging since Covid as trying to find any decent Ariens or Toro machines to refurbish and flip is still impossible. I'm seeing worn 20- 25 year old Ariens units selling (or at least advertised) for 2 to 3 times what I charged for a freshly refurbished model. Orangputsh, I love following your Honda page - great stuff!


agree. the only way i can stay busy is to require trade ins for partial credit for one of my machines. since the snow storm recently that dropped 3 feet I am swamped with emergency repair requests. having to turn down some. Local shop is out 2-3 months.


----------



## KJSeller

4getgto said:


> I had a guy stupidly offer $50 on blower I was asking $350 for. I said sure and then give him some unknown address to come pick it up...never did hear from him again. Think he was just _ with me and I ***_ backed.


Should have given him an address for a Biker club house...... Sons of snow anarchy 😂😂😂😂😂.


----------



## Auger1

Sold my little 22" Yard Machines 2 stage blower for asking price today. It blew heavy wet snow really well when the guy tested it. He said he looked at 3 others just like it and all of them clogged.


----------



## evh

Auger1 said:


> Sold my little 22" Yard Machines 2 stage blower for asking price today. It blew heavy wet snow really well when the guy tested it. He said he looked at 3 others just like it and all of them clogged.


How much? My guess is that was a 5hp model?


----------



## Auger1

evh said:


> How much? My guess is that was a 5hp model?


$150 cash


----------

